# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  الصحافة الرياضية العربيه (متجدده يوميا)

## محمد السيد

*السبت  الرياضى:الحقيقة الغائبة في قضية ‬ميدو-شيكابالا ماشى ماشي-‬كماشة ‬الأهلي  جاهزة لاصطياد التماسيح الزامبية-وجوزيه يحذر من خطورةالمجهول ‬في ندولا * *
اختلفت اهتمامات صفحات الرياضة بالصحف المصرية الصادرة صباح اليوم السبت وجاءت أهم العناوين تحت الاتي : 
الفرسان الحمر في مواجهة صعبة أمام زيسگو الزامبي- الزمالك والجبلاية وقفا ضده .. الحقيقة الغائبة في قضية »‬ميدو«!‬-  
التسعيرة  ٥ ‬ملايين يورو .. شيگــــابــــالا »‬ماشي.. ‬ماشي«!‬- جوزيه يحذر من  خطورة »‬المجهول« ‬في ندولا .. »‬كماشة« ‬الأهلي جاهزة لاصطياد التماسيح  الزامبية اليوم-  
خطة (مكهربة) للأهلى لمواجهة زيسكو الزامبى-  مواجهة حاسمة لشباب مصر أمام جنوب أفريقيا فى كأس أفريقيا للشباب- شيكابالا  .. فى حسابات ليل الفرنسى-  
صدام متوقع بين جهاز المنتخب ولجنة  المسابقات- عماد سليمان يبدأ مهمته مع الإسماعيلى.. وتشكيل لجنة جديدة  للكرة- الأهلى يتحفز للعبور لدورى المجموعات من بوابة «زيسكو»-  
المنتخب المصري يعتذر عن مواجهة نيجيريا ودياً قبل لقاء جنوب إفريقيا- جوزيه: الأهلي سينافس الزمالك على لقب الدوري حتى النهاية  وقالت صحيفة الأخبار :  - الفرسان الحمر في مواجهة صعبة أمام زيسگو الزامبي 
وسط  حالة من التفاؤل الحذر، ‬يلتقي الاهلي في الثالثة عصر اليوم مع نادي زيسكو  يونايتد بطل زامبيا، ‬في اطار مباريات الذهاب لدور ال ٦١ ‬لدوري ابطال  افريقيا.. ‬وتقام المباراة باستاد مدينة نيدولا معقل فريق زيسكو.. ‬ويسعي  اللاعبون لاحراز الفوز قبل لقاء العودة بالقاهرة.‬ 
الاهلي استعد  للمباراة منذ وصوله الي نيدولا امس الاول »‬الخميس« ‬وادي تدريبات سرية  حاول خلالها المدير الفني مانويل جوزيه الاستقرار علي تشكيل الفريق.. ‬كما  شاهد جوزيه عدة تسجيلات للفريق الزامبي، ‬وفرها السفير صلاح الصادق سفير  مصر في زامبيا.. ‬ويحاول جوزيه تجهيز المصابين محمد فضل ومحمد شوقي  للاستفادة بهما خلال المباراة.. ‬ويشاهد المباراة عدد كبير من افراد  الجالية المصرية في زامبيا.‬ 
ومن ناحية اخري يلعب ‬غدا حرس الحدود  مباراته في ذهاب دور ال ٦١ ‬لبطولة الكونفيدرالية الافريقية امام فريق  موتيما الكونجولي في السادسة مساء باستاد المكس بالاسكندرية.‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الزمالك والجبلاية وقفا ضده .. الحقيقة الغائبة في قضية »‬ميدو«!‬ 
كان  الله في عون احمد حسام »‬ميدو« ‬لاعب الزمالك.. ‬لن يستطيع المهاجم الكبير  في ان يرتدي الرداء الابيض في الدور الثاني مع فريقه بعد ان تسببت الاخطاء  الادارية في انهاء وصول بطاقته الدولية في الوقت المحدد.
‬
تقاسم  مسئولو الزمالك والجبلاية الخطأ فبالرغم من الاتحاد الدولي »‬الفيفا«  ‬استثني الزمالك بناء علي طلبه بزيادة مدة فتح القيد من ٨ ‬الي ٢١ ‬ابريل  الا ان الجبلاية لم تخطر الزمالك بموافقة الفيفا حسب تأكيدات د. ‬اشرف صبحي  مدير التسويق.‬ 
وبطبيعة الحال وبعد ان اصبح موقف قيد »‬ميدو« ‬محرج  جدا بدأت التأكيدات تخرج من ميت عقب بان الزمالك تعرض لمؤامرة وان وليد  العطار مسئول ال ‬tms- ‬النظام الالكتروني لقيد اللاعبين بالاتحاد المصري..  ‬تلقي تعليمات من مجدي عبدالغني عضو اتحاد الكرة من اجل تعطيل قيد »‬ميدو«  ‬خاصة ان عبدالغني علي خلاف شديد مع التوأم.. ‬ولم يقم موظف اتحاد الكرة  باخطار الزمالك بموافقة »‬الفيفا« ‬بفتح القيد الاستثنائي للزمالك؟!‬ 
اما  الرأي الاخر فيري ان الزمالك اخطأ لانه ارسل البيانات خاطئة الي الاتحادين  الانجليزي والفيفا.. ‬وكان من المفترض ان يرسل العقد الجديد بميدو والذي  وقع عليه مع النادي لمدة ٣ ‬سنوات عبر ال ‬tms  ‬الا ان الزمالك ارسل العقد  الثلاثي بينه وبين النادي الانجليزي ميدلسبره واحمد حسام.. ‬وكان كريم  فتحي مسئول العلاقات العامة بالنادي هو المسئول عن هذا الملف اثناء ‬غياب  د. ‬اشرف صبحي المسئول الاول عن التسويق بالسعودية والكويت مع الفريق في  هذا التوقيت!‬ 
ومن خلال المخاطبات والمراسلات فان الزمالك يسعي عن  طريق شئون اللاعبين بالفيفا بتمرير القرار عن طريق الاستثناء وفي حالة  الفشل سيلجأ الزمالك الي المحكمة الرياضية الدولية من اجل حفظ ماء الوجه!!‬ 
علمت  »‬أخبار اليوم« ‬ان »‬ميدو« ‬سيتمسك بحقه مع النادي حيث ان عقده ٣ ‬سنوات  ونصف السنة.. ‬وربما تخرج اصوات بان تغطية العقد اهدارا للمال العام لاسيما  ان »‬ميدو« ‬لن يلعب وهناك من يقول ان الاتحاد الدولي لا يعتمد العقود  طالما ان اللاعب لا يلعب.. ‬المهم ان »‬ميدو« ‬ضحية الزمالك والجبلاية..  ‬والخسران الفريق الابيض وحسام وابراهيم!!‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- التسعيرة ٥ ‬ملايين يورو .. شيگــــابــــالا »‬ماشي.. ‬ماشي«!‬ 
بدأ  ابراهيم حسن مدير الكرة بالزمالك »‬جس نبض« ‬شيكابالا نجم الفريق الابيض  بخصوص تجديد التعاقد معه.. ‬لمس ابراهيم ان »‬شيكا« ‬يفضل الرحيل وتجربة  الاحتراف في اوروبا خاصة ان امامه عروض كثيرة وجادة في انجلترا والمانيا.‬ 
والمؤكد  ان شيكابالا »‬ماشي ماشي« ‬لاسباب عديدة اهمها عدم وجود اي مبالغ ‬مالية  في خزينة النادي.. ‬وعدم حسم قضية ممدوح عباس رئيس النادي السابق والتي  عادت من جديد الي ساحة المرافعة في القضاء.. ‬وعباس يعتبر من المقربين جدا  »‬لشيكا« ‬وكذلك عمرو الجنايني عضو المجلس السابق والذي اتفق مع شيكابالا  علي منحه ٨ ‬ملايين يورو في عقده الجديد الذي لم يكتمل برفض مجلس  الادارة!!‬ 
ولاشك ان مسئولي الزمالك سيحاولون الحصول علي اكبر عائد  من بيع شيكابالا خاصة ان عقده ينتهي بعد منتصف الموسم القادم- ‬في يناير  ٢١٠٢.. ‬ورغم تصريحات سيد عبدالتواب مدير اعمال اللاعب بأن شيكا سيظل في  ميت عقبة في حالة عودة عباس فأن اللاعب واعضاء النادي اعتبروا هذا التصريح  مجاملة لعباس فقط خاصة ان »‬شيكا« ‬يفضل اللعب في اوروبا من باب التجربة  الحقيقية خاصة ان تجربته في اليونان لم تكن ناجحة.‬ 
وخلال الايام  المقبلة سوف يقعد مجلس الادارة اجتماعا من اجل تحديد مصير شيكابالا وكيفية  الاستفادة منه ماليا.. ‬وان كان ابراهيم حسن يتمني عدم التنازل عن هذه  الامكانات ‬غير العادية الا بعد الحصول علي مبلغ ٥ ‬ملايين يورو.. ‬في حين  ان »‬شيكا« ‬امامه عرض ‬من المانيا للزمالك بمليون يورو.. ‬بخلاف ٢ ‬مليون  للاعب!!‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- جوزيه يحذر من خطورة »‬المجهول« ‬في ندولا .. »‬كماشة« ‬الأهلي جاهزة لاصطياد التماسيح الزامبية اليوم 
تتجه  انظار وعيون عشاق وجماهير الاهلي في الثالثة عصر اليوم لمدينة ندولا  الزامبية التي تستضيف مواجهة الاهلي وزيسكو في لقاء الذهاب لدور ال ٦١  ‬لدوري الابطال الافريقي والتي يسعي من خلالها البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه  المدير الفني للفريق الاحمر للعودة للقاهرة بافضل نتيجة ايجابية قبل لقاء  العودة باستاد القاهرة في الاسبوع الأول من مايو القادم.‬ 
تقام  المباراة التي ‬يديرها طاقم تحكيمي من جزيرة سيشل بقيادة جان كلود لابروس  علي ملعب »‬ترادفير« ‬الذي يسع ل ٨١ ‬ألف متفرج من المتوقع حضورهم لمؤازرة  زيسكو بطل زامبيا والذي تأهل لهذا الدور عقب فوزه علي »‬موكولمانا مابوتو«  ‬بطل موزمبيق ٤/٢ ‬في مجموع مباراتي دور ال ٤٦ ‬ثم تخطي عقبة يانج بوفالوس  بطل سوازيلاند ٧/‬صفر في مجموع مباراتي دور ال ٢٣ ‬ليلتقي الاهلي حامل لقب  البطولة ٦ ‬مرات والذي تخطي سوبر سبورت بطل جنوب افريقيا في دور ال ٢٣  ‬بالفوز في القاهرة بهدفين نظيفين والخسارة في جنوب افريقيا بهدف.‬ 
يضع  مانويل جوزيه امالا عريضة علي خبرة لاعبيه في المحافل الافريقية للحد من  طموح تماسيح زامبيا مع اللجوء للتأمين الدفاعي بوجود وائل جمعة وحسام ‬غالي  واحمد ‬السيد واحمد فتحي في اليمين وسيد معوض في اليسار وحسام عاشور ومحمد  شوقي وشهاب في الوسط والاعتماد علي بركات والموريتاني دومنيك في الهجوم.‬ 
وكان  الاهلي قد ادي مرانه الاخير امس علي ملعب المباراة ترادفير وخضع محمد شوقي  لمتابعة دقيقة خاصة بعدما اشتكي من اجهاد في العضلة الخلفية قبل السفر  ونفس الحال لمحمد فضل الذي عاني من شد في السمانة وربما ‬يجلس ‬علي مقاعد  البدلاء ومعه ابوتريكة وشريف عبدالفضيل واسامة حسني.‬ 
وحرص جوزيه  ومعاونوه بدر ومحمد يوسف وناجي علي التعرف علي نقاط الضعف والقوة في الفريق  الزامبي الذي سبق وتأهل لدوري المجموعات موسم ٩٠٠٢ ‬بعدما اطاح بافريكا  سبورت الايفواري من خلال شرائط الفيديو التي احضرها سيد عبدالحفيظ مدير  الكرة بالتنسيق مع السفارة المصرية في لوساكا خاصة ان مدير الكرة سافر قبل  بعثة الاهلي التي يرأسها هشام سعيد عضو المجلس بيومين للاطمئنان علي اماكن  الاقامة والتدريب.‬ 
وحذر البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه لاعبيه من التهاون  او التراخي امام بطل زامبيا مؤكدا انه ‬يحترم الفريق المنافس الذي سيقاتل  للفوز علي بطل القرن الافريقي وهو ما يتطلب جهدا كبيرا من اللاعبين مع  اعطاء تعليمات بمراقبة مفاتيح صاحب الارض المتمثلة في المهاجمين الفريد  لويوتا ووتيسون تالينجو.‬ 
وطالب جوزيه لاعبيه بالدفاع عن تاريخ  النادي في القارة السمراء واسمائهم بتحقيق الفوز علي زيسكو والمضي للامام  في البطولة للفوز بلقبها والعودة من جديد لمونديال الاندية.‬ 
ومن  المنتظر ان تعود بعثة الاهلي للقاهرة مساء الغد علي ان يحصل الفريق علي  راحة من التدريبات الاثنين ليعود للتدريبات استعدادا لمواجهة ‬المصري في  الدوري.‬ *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- خطة (مكهربة) للأهلى لمواجهة زيسكو الزامبى 
يلتقي  النادي الأهلي مع فريق زيسكو الزامبي في الثالثة من بعد ظهر اليوم  بالاستاد الرئيسي بمدينة ندولا في لقاء الذهاب لدور الـ16 لدوري ابطال  افريقيا لكرة القدم في مباراة لقبت بالاشتباك الكبير حيث يسعي كلا الفريقين  لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية اليوم تحسبا لمباراة العودة بالقاهرة أيام 6, 7, 8  مايو القادم. 
حرب التصريحات بدأت مبكرة منذ وصول بعثة الأهلي برئاسة  هشام سعيد لمدينة ندولا ظهر أمس الأول الخميس وإن كانت تصريحات مانويل  جوزيه أكثر التزاما بالمقارنة بتصريحات المدير الفني الزامبي لزيسكو فايتون  سيموكوندا والتي نشرتها صحيفة تايمز وهي اكثر الصحف انتشارا في زامبيا بأن  «زيسكو سيدمر الأهلي» علي ثمانية أعمدة وأن فريقه سيحقق نتيجة كبيرة مع  العملاق الأهلاوي الكبير بعد أن درسنا كل شيء عن الأهلي من خلال عدة شرائط  لعبها في الدوري المصري في دور الـ32 لدوري أبطال أفريقيا ومباراة ودية مع  القادسية.. نجح زيسكو في جمعها قبل وقت كاف من مباراة اليوم والتي ستكون  بالطبع صعبة للغاية. 
أما مانويل جوزيه.. فقد جاءت تصريحاته معتدلة  حيث قال بعد ساعات من مشاهدة ثلاثة شرائط كاملة: الآن أستطيع أن أقول إن  زيسكو فريق جيد يلعب كرة جماعية علي الأرض ويتميز بسرعة الأداء والتحول من  حالتي الدفاع والهجوم بسرعة فائقة. 
مؤكدا أن الأهلي لن يتأثر بإقامة المباراة في ظل ارتفاع درجة الحرارة لأن الفريق البطل يلعب تحت أي ظروف ولو كان اللعب تحت الماء. 
وصل  الأهلي لدور الـ16 باللعب مع بطل جنوب أفريقيا سوبر سبورت الجنوب أفريقي  بالفوز في الذهاب بالقاهرة 2/صفر لدومينيك وأسامة حسني والمشاركين بشكل  أساسي في مباراة اليوم مع زيسكو والهزيمة في العودة بهدف. 
وصعد  زيسكو بالفوز علي بطل موزمبيق في الدور التمهيدي 3/صفر بندولا والهزيمة في  العودة بهدف مقابل هدفين والفوز في دور الـ32 علي بطل سوازيلاند 5/صفر في  الذهاب بندولا و2/صفر في العودة. 
من أشهر لاعبيه بوتيفرر زولو  والفريد لوبوتا «هداف الفريق» وجاكسون موانزا ويضم لاعبين محترفين من  ليبيريا ولاعباً آخر سبق له اللعب في نادي المقاولون لعدة أشهر علي عهدة  كمال الجبالي عضو مجلس الإدارة والعضو المنتدب بالمقاولون بزامبيا. 
الملعب  الذي ستقام عليه المباراة من المنتظر أن يشهد حضورا جماهيريا كبيرا رغم  الارتفاع الملحوظ في أسعار التذاكر 20 دولارا للأولي و10 للثانية و4  للثالثة يضاف إلي ذلك أن ايام الجمعة والسبت والأحد والاثنين اجازة رسمية  والعودة للعمل رسميا الثلاثاء لذا سيشهد الاستاد إقبالا غير مسبوق لمشاهدة  فريق الأهلي ليس لكونه فقط العملاق الأهلاوي الكبير كما يطلقون عليه في  زامبيا وإنما لمشاهدة المصريين الذين حققوا ثورة 25 يناير المجيدة والتي  أطاحت بفرعون مصر. 
بالمناسبة دولة زامبيا من الدول الأفريقية التي  تعشق مصر وفي مقدمتها الرئيس باندا والذي يعرف كل شيء عن مصر وحتي شوارعها  وكان سفيرا لزامبيا بالقاهرة عدة سنوات في عهد الرئيس السابق كينيث كاوندا  أول رئيس منذ استقلال روديسيا الشمالية سابقا في 24 أكتوبر 64 واستمر حتي  عام 78. 
الطريف أن اسم زيسكو منتشر في كل مكان في زامبيا حتي فاتورة  الكهرباء لأن زيسكو هو أكبر شركات الكهرباء وقد قام رئيس النادي صباح أمس  كينيث موتيتو بزيارة البعثة والاجتماع مع المهندس هشام سعيد رئيس بعثة  الأهلي. 
أدي الأهلي مرانه الأساسي أمس في الثالثة ظهرا بالاستاد  الرئيسي وسبق المران صلاة الجمعة بالفندق ثم الذهاب إلي الملعب حيث حضر  المران عدد كبير من الجماهير ومرافقون من الجهاز الفني لزيسكو.. وقد ظهر  جميع اللاعبين بمستوي طيب للغاية باستثناء محمد فضل الذي تأكد غيابه عن  المباراة ولكنه سيكون جاهزا لمباراة المصري في الدوري يوم الاحد القــــادم  وكذلك مباراة العودة. 
المؤكد أن تشكيل الفريق لن يخرج عن الفريق  الذي لعب مباراة طلائع الجيش باستثناء فضل بوجود أحمد عادل عبدالمنعم وسيد  معوض ووائل جمعة واحمد السيد وحسام عاشور واحمد فتحي ومحمد بركات ومحمد  شوقي ودومينيك وابوتريكة «أسامة حسني» وفي البدلاء جدو ومعتز إينو وشهاب  الأقرب في التغييرات. 
الطريف ان جوزيه قد تطرق في حديثه مع الصحفيين  عن رغبته في بناء فريق جديد مع المنافسة علي الدوري لأن اسم الأهلي الكبير  لا يمكن التهاون في اسمه وسمعته وتاريخه الكبير لذا سنلعب للفوز بالدوري  حتي آخر لحظة مؤكدا علي صعوبة مباراته القادمة مع المصري في بورسعيد يوم  الاحد القادم والتي نسعي فيها بالعودة بفارق النقاط الست مع الزمالك وحتي  في حالة خسارته في بورسعيد سوف يلعب حتي آخر لحظة لأن فارق التسع نقاط ليس  كبيرا لأن الدوري طويل. 
قال إنه نجح منذ تولي المسئولية في تأهيل  عدد كبير من اللاعبين لأن الناس في مصر كانوا غير راضين عن اداء لاعبين  اطلقوا عليهم «العواجيز» أبوتريكة وبركات وشوقي والآن عادوا لسابق عهدهم  وكذلك عودة لاعبين إلي اللعب مثل أحمد السيد وهو الآن أساسي بالفريق.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- مواجهة حاسمة لشباب مصر أمام جنوب أفريقيا فى كأس أفريقيا للشباب 
يلتقي  في الثانية عشرة ظهرا بتوقيت القاهرة منتخب الشباب المصري أمام نظيره  الجنوب أفريقي في ثالث مباريات شباب الفراعنة في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية  للشباب التي تستضيفها مدينة جوهانسبرج الجنوب أفريقية حتي الأول من مايو  القادم وهي المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم للشباب المقرر إقامتها في كولومبيا  صيف هذا العام. 
يدخل الفريقان اللقاء ويحدوهما الأمل في صعود أي  منهما إلي المونديال عبر لقاء اليوم خاصة أنهما متساويان في رصيد النقاط  حيث فازت مصر في اللقاء الأول علي ليسوتو بهدفين نظيفين ثم خسرت في اللقاء  الآخر أمام منتخب مالي بهدف نظيف..  
أما جنوب أفريقيا فقد خسرت في  الافتتاح أمام مالي بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين ثم فازت في اللقاء الثاني علي  منتخب ليسوتو بهدفين لهدف بصعوبة بالغة إلا أن الفراعنة يسبقون منتخب  الأولاد الشاب بفارق الأهداف فقط حيث إن فارق أهداف منتخب مصر +1 بعدما  أحرز هدفين ودخل مرماه هدف بينما فارق أهداف منتخب جنوب أفريقيا -1 بعدما  أحرز أربعة أهداف ودخل مرماه خمسة أهداف. 
لذلك يدخل شباب الفراعنة  اللقاء تحت شعار «نقطة واحدة تكفي من أجل الصعود لمونديال كولومبيا».. حيث  إن الفوز أو حتي التعادل في لقاء اليوم كفيلين لمنتخب الشباب للصعود للدور  نصف النهائي ومن ثم التأهل للمونديال برفقة مالي التي ضمنت الصعود بعد  فوزها علي كل من جنوب أفريقيا ومصر وأصبح رصيدها ست نقاط لتنفرد بصدارة  المجموعة الأولي. 
وعلي الرغم من ذلك يسعي الجهاز الفني للمنتخب  بقيادة ضياء السيد إلي تحقيق الفوز وليس التعادل اليوم من أجل تحقيق عدة  عوامل أهمها ضمان الصعود للنهائيات بجدارة وتحقيق أول إنجاز للكرة المصرية  بعد الثورة وإثبات أن الهزيمة التي تعرض لها الفريق من مالي كانت مجرد حدث  عارض ولن يتكرر. 
ويأمل اللاعبون إلي تقديم عرض قوي يصالحون به  الجماهير المصرية التي تهيأت لتحقيق فوز كبير أمام مالي والصعود للنهائيات  يوم الأربعاء الماضي لاسيما بعدما لعب الفريق المالي 85 دقيقة بعشرة لاعبين  إلا أنهم أضاعوا كل الفرص التي تهيأت لهم في المباراة وخسروا بشكل غريب  للغاية وهم يدركون صعوبة المهمة في لقاء اليوم حينما يلتقون بالفريق صاحب  الأرض والجمهور. 
أما منتخب الأولاد الذي شارك في البطولة في آخر  لحظة باعتباره الفريق المضيف بعدما قرر الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم نقل  البطولة من ليبيا إلي جنوب أفريقيا ولم يكن قد تأهل للبطولة عبر التصفيات  فيدخل اللقاء اليوم ولا بديل أمامه سوي تحقيق الفوز إذا أراد التأهل للدور  نصف النهائي والصعود لنهائيات كأس العالم للشباب, وقال مديره الفني مقصود  شينيا: بالنظر الي شروط البطولة فإن التوقعات كثيرة حيث يتحدث البعض عن  اننا تأهلنا لكأس أفريقيا من الباب الخلفي وهو ما يجعلنا عازمين على العودة  من الباب الأمامي وهذا يعني وجود فرصة جيدة لتذوق طعم المجد من جديد. 
وأضاف..  واحدة من ضمن التحديات الصعبة أن استعداداتنا لم تكن على القدر المطلوب  فقد كنا نستعد لبطولة 2013 لكن بعد أن دخلت جنوب افريقيا باعتبارها الدولة  المضيفة استدعينا منتخب 2011 وأعتقد ان افضل شيء علينا فعله واللاعبون  مصممون عليه هو تقديم بطولة رائعة وهذا لن يحدث إلا إذا استطعنا أن نفوز  علي المصريين اليوم. تقام في نفس التوقيت مباراة مالي وليسوتو في إطار نفس  المجموعة. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- شيكابالا .. فى حسابات ليل الفرنسى 
دخل  الفتي الأسمر شيكابالا نجم الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بنادي الزمالك  ومنتخبنا الوطني الأول في حسابات ليل الفرنسي وأحد الفرق الستة الأولي  بالدوري الألماني سعيا وراء التعاقد معه .. والاستفادة من حقيقة انتهاء  عقده الحالي مع القلعة البيضاء بعد شهور قليلة .. ومن المقرر أن تتضح  المفاوضات وشكلها مع اللاعب خلال الفترة المقبلة بعد أن أعلن شيكابالا  تمسكه الكامل بالرحيل وخوض تجربة الاحتراف من جديد .. ورغبته في تحقيق  بطولة الدوري الممتاز مع فريقه قبل الرحيل حتى يترك أثرا طيبا لدي الجماهير  البيضاء العاشقة للكرة وله شخصيا.. 
يذكر أن عقد شيكابالا مع  الزمالك ينتهي في يناير المقبل.. وهو ما يعني ضرورة التجديد له من الآن  تفاديا لارتباطه مع أي طرف آخر وبالتالي خسارة قدراته الفنية وخسارة  المقابل المالي الكبير المنتظر من صفقة انتقاله لأوروبا أو احترافه بالخارج  وتقدر بالملايين .. ويحتفظ مجلس الإدارة السابق برئاسة ممدوح عباس بعقد  موقع من اللاعب يقضي بارتباطه مع القلعة البيضاء لمدة 4 سنوات مقبلة .. وفي  حالة تفعيل العقد لا يجوز للاعب الرحيل بأي حال من الأحوال دون الحصول على  موافقة رسمية من الزمالك.. 
** قرر مجلس الإدارة صرف جزء من مستحقات  اللاعبين كنوع من التكريم والتحفيز لهم في الوقت الحالي بعد العرض الطيب  الذي قدمه الجميع أمام بتروجت في الأسبوع الماضي للدوري الممتاز.. وهو  القرار الذي سعي إليه الجهاز الفني بقيادة التوءم حسام وإبراهيم حسن المدير  الفني ومدير الكرة بالنادي .. ورغم قلة جزء المستحقات المقرر من المجلس  إلا أن الجهاز الفني طالب نجومه بالصبر على ناديهم مع وعد بصرف كل  المستحقات المالية لاحقا .. وطالبهم الجهاز بالسعي الجاد وراء استمرار نغمة  الانتصارات والحفاظ على القمة البيضاء حتى النهاية.. 
وتقدم  اللاعبون بشكوي شفهية للجهاز والإدارة من تعاملات وهتافات جماهير الأهلي..  والتأكيد على أنها طالت النجوم وليس التوءم حسام وإبراهيم حسن وباقي أعضاء  الجهاز الفني.. وطالبوا بوقفة جادة مع الخارجين عن عادات التشجيع الرياضي..  وأكدوا على أن مثل هذه الهتافات تؤدي إلي تشتيت ذهنهم ودفعهم إلي الخروج  من أجواء المباراة.. 
المحكمة الرياضية 
** استقر مجلس الإدارة  على اللجوء للمحكمة الرياضية الدولية في أزمة أحمد حسام «ميدو» للحصول على  بطاقة دولية مؤقتة في حالة عدم الأخذ بالالتماس الشخصي المقدم من ميدو في  الفترة الأخيرة ويتعلق بحقه في اللعب وعدم الانتزار لشهور قد تطول دون  ممارسة مهنته الأساسية وهي ممارسة الكرة .. وكان النادي قد استنفذ كل  الخطوات والتحركات الخاصة بطلب بطاقة اللاعب الدولية..*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- صدام متوقع بين جهاز المنتخب ولجنة المسابقات 
أزمة  جديدة ستشهدها الكرة المصرية خلال الفترة المقبلة .. بسبب استحالة إقامة  مباراة ودية لمنتخبنا الوطني الأول الذي يستعد لمباراة جنوب أفريقيا أحد  أيام 3 , 4 , 5 يونيو المقبل .. في إطار التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس  الامم الافريقية التي ستقام مطلع العام المقبل بغينيا و الجابون.. 
ويبدو  أن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة سيدخل في صدام عنيف مع  لجنة المسابقات برئاسة عامر حسين باعتبارها هي التي وضعت جدول مباريات  الدور الثاني للدوري الممتاز ..حيث منحت لجنة المسابقات المنتخب الوطني  معسكرا واحدا فقط قبل مباراته الهامة أمام جنوب إفريقيا ومدته لا تتجاوز  الأسبوعين.. 
وقال عامر حسين رئيس لجنة المسابقات باتحاد الكرة إنه  لا يمكن تأجيل أي مباراة في الدوري في هذه الفترة ..في ظل ضرورة إنهاء  الدوري في النصف الأول من شهر يوليو المقبل بسبب انشغال المنتخب العسكري  ببطولة العالم وانشغال الاهلي وحرس الحدود بالبطولات الأفريقية في حالة ما  إذا استطاعا عبور الأدوار الاولى من المسابقة.. 
من ناحية أخرى أكد  حسين أن مسألة عودة كأس مصر في هذا الموسم هي مسألة محسومة منذ عودة الدور  الثاني للدوري .. حيث كان مجلس إدارة الاتحاد برئاسة سمير زاهر قد قرر  إلغاء مسابقة الكأس بعد دراسة جيدة من قبل لجنة المسابقات.. 
من  ناحية أخرى تعقد لجنة المسابقات اجتماعا ظهر اليوم لمناقشة العقوبات  المقررة على الأندية على خلفية مباريات الأسبوع الـ17 من الدوري الممتاز  الذي إنتهت مبارياته الاربعاء الماضي .و علمت الجمهورية أن هناك عقوبات  ستوقع على النادي الأهلي بسبب السباب الجماعي لجماهيره اثناء مباراة الشرطة  ..وستوقع غرامة مالية على مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني للنادي الأهلي ..وقال  حسين إن جميع الغرامات التي وقعت وستوقع على الأندية سيتم خصمها من  مستحقات النادي لدى الاتحاد..*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- عماد سليمان يبدأ مهمته مع الإسماعيلى.. وتشكيل لجنة جديدة للكرة 
نجح  حماد موسى، نائب رئيس النادى الإسماعيلى، فى إقناع عماد سليمان بتولى مهمة  قيادة الفريق الكروى الأول خلفاً للهولندى مارك فوتا.. وعقد المدير الفنى  الجديد اجتماعاً الجمعة مع أعضاء المجلس لم يتطرق خلاله للراتب الذى سيحصل  عليه. 
وأوضح عماد سليمان فى تصريحات خاصة لـ«المصرى اليوم»: أن نائب  رئيس النادى تحدث معه عبر الهاتف بشأن توليه المهمة، وأنه لم يتردد فى  قبولها، مؤكداً أن الإسماعيلى له فضل كبير عليه، ولا يمكن التخلى عنه فى  مثل هذه الظروف الصعبة، وأشار إلى أنه لم يتحدث فى أى أمور مالية ولن يفعل  مثلما يفعل المدربون الأجانب، الذين يشترطون الحصول على مقدم عقد، وأضاف  سأعمل بكلمة شرف مثلما حدث عندما توليت المهمة فى الموسم الماضى. من جانبه،  أكد حماد موسى، نائب رئيس النادى، أن عماد سليمان حقق مع الفريق نتائج  طيبة خلال الفترة التى تولى فيها قيادة الفريق، وأنه رجل المرحلة المقبلة،  مشيراً إلى أن المجلس بصدد تشكيل لجنة جديدة للكرة تكون مسؤولة عن  التعاقدات وتقييم عمل الأجهزة الفنية. 
وأوضح أن الظروف الصحية التى  تعرض لها فى الفترة الماضية كانت وراء ابتعاده عن أغلب قرارات المجلس،  مشيراً إلى أنه حصل على تفويض من الأعضاء بالإشراف على الكرة خلال المرحلة  المقبلة، وقال: سأصرف جميع مستحقات اللاعبين من جيبى الشخصى لحين انفراج  الأزمة المالية. 
من جانب آخر، رفض الهولندى مارك فوتا التنازل عن  الشرط الجزائى البالغ 60 ألف دولار، أو التفاوض بشأن تخفيضه، وقال عاطف  زايد إن مجلس الإدارة أبلغ الجهاز الإدارى بقيادة طارق أبوالليل وأحمد صالح  بأن الجهاز المعاون لمارك فوتا هو الذى سيقود الفريق لحين تولى عماد  سليمان القيادة الفنية. 
وأوضح زايد أن نصر أبوالحسن، رئيس النادى،  تفاوض مع مارك فوتا بشأن تخفيض الشرط الجزائى لكنه رفض، وأشار إلى أن  الاتفاق كان يقضى بحصول فوتا على شهرين من الشهور الثلاثة المحددة كشرط  جزائى فى نهاية الموسم ومثلهما من مستحقاته المتأخرة لكنه رفض العرض،  وأضاف: الأمور تسير بصورة طيبة، والجلسة التى عقدها المجلس مع اللاعبين  كانت إيجابية، وهناك تصميم وحافز قوى من الجميع على ضرورة العودة من جديد  للانتصارات، وأكد أن الفريق مازال فى المنافسة والمباريات المقبلة ستحدد  شكل المنافسة، وأوضح زايد أن عماد سليمان نال ثقة جميع أعضاء المجلس  باعتباره الأفضل فى هذه المرحلة. 
ورفض مارك فوتا التنازل عن حقوقه وهدد باللجوء لـ«فيفا» إذا لم ينصفه اتحاد الكرة فى الحصول على مستحقاته كامله. 
وفى  شأن آخر، قاد أحمد قناوى، المدرب العام، ومساعده أيمن الجمل الفريق فى  مران الخميس، ركز خلاله على رفع معدل اللياقة البدنية للاعبين، وينتظر أن  يقود عماد سليمان رسمياً مران الفريق اليوم، وعلمت «المصرى اليوم» أن  المدير الفنى طالب باستمرار أحمد قناوى، مدرباً عاماً، وإلغاء منصب مدير  الكرة، والإبقاء على الجهازين الإدارى والطبى.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الأهلى يتحفز للعبور لدورى المجموعات من بوابة «زيسكو» 
بأمل  التأهل لدورى المجموعات يخوض الفريق الكروى الأول بالنادى الأهلى عند  الثالثة عصر السبت مواجهة صعبة أمام زيسكو بطل زامبيا على أرض ملعب «فار  تراد» بمدينة ندولا فى ذهاب دور الستة عشر لدورى أبطال أفريقيا. 
يسعى  الأهلى لتقديم عرض قوى يؤهله للمرور من موقعة زامبيا ليصبح لقاء العودة فى  القاهرة أكثر سهولة، خاصة فى ظل قوة الفريق الزامبى والعروض القوية التى  قدمها فى البطولة هذا الموسم بعد تفوقه على موكولما مابوتو بطل موزمبيق فى  دور الـ64 (4/2) بمجموع المباراتين، ثم فوزه الكاسح فى دور الـ32 على يانج  بوفالوس بطل سوازيلاند 7/صفر، ليدخل زيسكو ضمن أقوى الفرق هجوماً حتى الآن  فى البطولة برصيد 11 هدفاً. 
وشاهد جوزيه ولاعبوه الجمعة بعض الأجزاء  التى اختارها من مباريات زيسكو فى البطولة، ووضع يديه على مكامن القوة  والضعف فى صفوفه، كما استقر على أبرز لاعبى الفريق وهم الرباعى: ألفريد  لوبوتا، هداف الفريق، الذى أحرز «هاتريك» أمام بطل سوازيلاند، وطالب جوزيه  وائل جمعة بفرض رقابة شديدة عليه، بالإضافة إلى نيكولاس زولا وموانزا  وتشيليتى. 
من جهته، أكد جوزيه للاعبيه فى المحاضرة الأخيرة أن  المنافس فريق متميز، ويمتاز بالسرعة والقوة والانطلاق من الجانبين، إلى  جانب قوة لاعبى خط الوسط وقدرتهم على نقل الهجمة من وضع الدفاع بأقل عدد من  التمريرات الدقيقة، فضلاً عن تميز تشيليتى وزولا بالتصويب من خارج منطقة  الجزاء، وحذر جوزيه لاعبى الوسط محمد شوقى وحسام عاشور من التمريرات  الخاطئة، وطالبهما بالاستحواذ على منطقة الوسط، كما طالب محمد أبوتريكة  ومحمد بركات بالتحرك طولياً وعرضياً لخلخلة دفاعات المنافس وفتح ثغرات  لزملائهما القادمين من الخلف، فيما اختص بيدرو، المدرب العام، المهاجمين  دومينيك داسيلفا وأسامة حسنى بتدريبات خاصة للتعامل مع أنصاف الفرص والضغط  على مدافعى زيسكو لإرباكهم ودفعهم لارتكاب الأخطاء. 
ومن المنتظر أن  يلعب الأهلى اليوم بتشكيل يضم كلاً من: أحمد عادل عبدالمنعم وأمامه حسام  غالى ووائل جمعة وأحمد السيد وسيد معوض وأحمد فتحى، وفى الوسط حسام عاشور  ومحمد شوقى ومحمد بركات ومحمد أبوتريكة (شهاب الدين أحمد) وللهجوم أسامة  حسنى ودومينيك داسيلفا. 
على الجانب الآخر، أعلن فايتون سيموكوندا،  المدير الفنى لفريق زيسكو، التحدى، وأكد احترامه الكامل للبطل المصرى، لكنه  أوضح أن فريقه قادر على التأهل لدورى المجموعات على حسابه، وأبدى فى  تصريحات لوسائل الإعلام الزامبية خوفه من تحركات محمد بركات وخطورة محمد  أبوتريكة ودومينيك داسيلفا، وقال لصحيفة «تايمز» الزامبية: «درسنا الأهلى  جيداً وبطل مصر كتاب مفتوح بالنسبة لنا وجوزيه مدرب مخضرم نحترمه ولديه  فريق محترف، ونسعى للفوز لأن طموحنا هو الوصول لدور الثمانية والمنافسة على  لقب البطولة».*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- المنتخب المصري يعتذر عن مواجهة نيجيريا ودياً قبل لقاء جنوب إفريقيا 
أكد  «حمادة صدقي» المدرب المساعد للمنتخب المصري أن الجهاز الفني للفريق  بقيادة «حسن شحاتة» قرر عدم خوض مباراة ودية مع المنتخب النيجيري يوم 28  مايو المقبل بأبوجا في إطار الاحتفالات بتنصيب رئيس نيجيريا الجديد. 
وأضاف  صدقي أنه على الرغم من أن تلك المباراة ستكون مفيدة في مجملها قبل مواجهة  جنوب إفريقيا في الجولة الرابعة من التصفيات المؤهلة إلى كأس الأمم  الإفريقية بغينيا الاستوائية والجابون 2012 إلا أن ضيق الوقت سيحرمنا من  خوض تلك المباراة. 
وأوضح صدقي أن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري سيطلب  من مسئولي الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم إرسال فاكس للجانب النيجيري بشأن  إقامة تلك المباراة الودية باستاد القاهرة الدولي . 
وأشار إلى أنه في حالة رفض الجانب النيجيري ذلك الطلب فإنه سيتم البحث عن مباراة ودية أخرى بشرط أن تقام في القاهرة.*

----------


## محمد السيد

* جوزيه: الأهلي سينافس الزمالك على لقب الدوري حتى النهاية 
أعلن  البرتغالي «مانويل جوزيه» المدير الفني للنادي الأهلي أن فريقه سينافس  بقوة على بطولة الدوري المصري رغم المنافسة الشرسة مع الزمالك متصدر ترتيب  المسابقة. 
أضاف جوزيه في تصريح للموقع الرسمي للنادي الأهلي المصري  أنه في حال فوز الزمالك بالدوري المصري، سيبارك له لأنه لم يحصل على الدرع  منذ فترة طويلة، في الوقت الذي حصل فيه الأهلي على اللقب المواسم الستة  الأخيرة. 
وأوضح المدير الفني للنادي الأهلي المصري قبل مواجهة زيسكو  الزامبي في ذهاب دور الـ 16 لبطولة دوري الأبطال الإفريقي السبت أن  انتصارات الأهلي الأخيرة في الدوري تمثل «ضغطاً نفسياً على لاعبي الزمالك  خلال مبارياتهم، مؤكداً أن فريقه سيتمسك بالمنافسة على البطولة بعدما نجح  فى إبعاد الإسماعيلى للمركز الثالث، وسنسعى للاستمرار في الفوز بكل  المباريات حتى الوصول إلى القمة». 
وحول مواجهة زيسكو الزامبي، قال  جوزيه أن فريقه جاهز لمواجهة السبت «ونسعى لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية تسهل من  المهمة خلال مباراة العودة التي سوف تقام في القاهرة بعد أسبوعين».*

----------


## محمد السيد

*الثلاثاء  الرياضى:فضيحة أهلاوية وسب وشتائم بين شوقى وفضل-شيكابالا يرفض الوقوف مع  أعضاء النادى-الزمالك وإنبى تار بايت-منتخب الشباب يخطط لكأس العالم * *اختلفت اهتمامات صفحات الرياضة بالصحف المصرية الصادرة صباح اليوم الثلاثاء وجاءت أهم العناوين تحت الاتي : 
الأهلي  يعاقب فضل وشوقي .. ومباراة العودة أمام زيسكو‏8‏ مايو‏- الزمالك يطلب  تقسيط غرامة الكاف- تدريبات قوية للشباب قبل مواجهة الكاميرون-  
أول  فوز للإسماعيلي بعد الثورة .. ‬هزم الجونة ٣/٢‬ .. والزمالك يواجه إنبي  باستاد القاهرة اليوم- - اليوم ‬أربع مباريات مثيرة في الأسبوع الثامن عشر  للدوري- 
المنتخب يخطط لكأس العالم .. ‬وجاهز للكاميرون بعد ‬غد-  الأهلي يستأنف مرانه استعدادا ‬للمصري .. وجوزيه ‬يسعي لحل شفرة العقم  الهجومي - 
فضيحة أهلاوية على الخطوط الكينية .. معركة و سب وشتائم بين شوقى وفضل .. وأبوتريكة يتدخل لفض الاشتباك و جوزيه يتفرج-  
الحرس يرفض تكرار سيناريو ديديبنت الاثيوبى- شيكابالا يرفض الوقوف مع أعضاء النادى .. و العميد و وحيد فى أحضان الجماهير-  
عبد الحفيظ: 25 ألف جنيه غرامة على اللاعبين بسبب الاشتباك .. تجهيز الصقر للمصري .. وجوزيه يحذر من « الفسيخ والرنجة»- 
الزمالك وإنبى «تار بايت» .. حسام يراهن على صحوة القمة .. ومالدينوف يتحدى-  
الفضائيات تجبر الجبلاية على عودة كأس مصر- فضل وشوقى : الخناقة بدأت بالهزار..والجانى يستحق العقوبة*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الأهلي يعاقب فضل وشوقي .. ومباراة العودة أمام زيسكو‏8‏ مايو‏ 
قرر  الجهاز الفني لفريق كرة القدم بالنادي الاهلي توقيع غرامة مالية علي كل من  محمد فضل ومحمد شوقي لاعبي الفريق قدرها‏20‏ ألف جنيه لكل منهما‏,‏ كعقاب  لهما علي ما جري بينهما خلال رحلة عودة الفريق من زامبيا الي مصر عقب أداء  مباراة الذهاب أمام فريق زيسكو في دور الـ16 لدوري الأبطال الإفريقي.. كما  قرر الجهاز الفني توجيه انذار شديد اللهجة للاعبين بتوقيع عقوبات أشد في  حالة تكرار الخروج عن النص مستقبلا. 
وكان الجهاز الفني للأهلي قد  عقد اجتماعا استثنائيا لاتخاذ العقوبة بحق محمد فضل ومحمد شوقي لاعبي  الفريق, حيث كانت هناك أصوات تنادي بتغليظ العقوبة, إلا أنه تم الاكتفاء  بالعقوبة المالية والإنذار نظرا لأن اللاعبين ليسا من معتادي إثارة المشاكل  في الفريق. 
وكانت رحلة الاهلي من زامبيا للقاهرة قد شهدت أحداثا  مؤسفة بدأت بمزاح بين كل من محمد شوقي ومحمد أبو تريكة ومحمد بركات الذين  كانوا يقذفون بعضهم بمساند الرأس الموجودة علي الطائرة, إلا أن إحداها  أصابت محمد فضل الذي شعر بالإساءة وانفعل ودخل في جدال حاد مع محمد شوقي,  ثم تطورت الأمور بينهما إلي تبادل السباب بألفاظ جارحة وكاد يحدث اشتباك  بالأيدي فيما بينهما لولا تدخل اللاعبين الذين حالوا دون تحول الموقف إلي  مهزلة حقيقية لا تليق باسم النادي الاهلي العريق. 
من جانبه لم يشهد  الجهاز الفني أحداث الاشتباك المؤسف بين فضل وشوقي, حيث كان أفراده يجلسون  في المقاعد الأمامية, ولم ينتبهوا إلا عندما قام لاعبو الفريق من أماكنهم  للفصل بين محمد فضل ومحمد شوقي, لذلك لم يتمكن الجهاز الفني من اتخاذ قرار  بالعقوبات عل متن الطائرة كما كان متوقعا وفضل الانتظار الي حين العودة  للقاهرة للحصول علي فرصة لدراسة الموقف من مختلف أبعاده واتخاذ العقوبة  التي تتناسب ما جري وفي الوقت نفسه تكون رادعة لبقية اللاعبين لعدم تكرار  هذا الموقف مستقبلا. 
يذكر أن العلاقة الداخلية بين لاعبي الاهلي  ممتازة ولاتشوبها شائبة, وهو ما يفتح باب التساؤل حول حقيقة الاسباب التي  أدت إلي نشوب هذا الخلاف بين اللاعبين وتطوره بدون أي داع. 
وقد استقر الجهاز الفني علي أداء مباراة العودة أمام زيسكو في الثامنة مساء يوم8 مايو المقبل باستاد القاهرة. 
وبعيدا  عن هذه الأزمة, يستأنف فريق الأهلي تدريباته اليوم بأداء مران صباحي  استعدادا لمواجهة المصري يوم الجمعة المقبل ببورسعيد.. ويشارك في المران  جميع اللاعبين باستثناء محمد فضل الذي سيستأنف برنامجه التأهيلي وهو  البرنامج الذي سيحدد مدي امكانية لحاقه بمباراة الجمعة من عدمه, كما لايزال  كل من شريف عبد الفضيل وأسامة حسني يأملان في العودة للعب من جديد بعدما  خرجا من حسابات جوزيه في الفترة الماضية. 
من جانبه سيركز الجهاز  الفني بقيادة البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه خلال مران اليوم علي ملامح الخطة التي  سيواجه بها المصري خاصة في الهجوم, حيث لايزال جوزيه يفاضل ما بين اللعب  بمهاجم واحد مع الاعتماد علي القادمين من الخلف في تشكيل الخطورة علي مرمي  أصحاب الأرض, او اللعب بمهاجمين اثنين لوضع فريق المصري تحت ضغط من  البداية. 
يدخل الاهلي لقاء المصري بصفوف مكتملة وبمعنويات عالية بعد  تخطي عقبة لقاء الذهاب أمام زيسكو الزامبي, وهو يأمل في العودة من بورسعيد  حاملا النقاط الثلاث لمواصلة مطاردة الزمالك علي قمة الدوري في انتظار أي  تعثر للفريق الأبيض حتي ينقض علي الصدارة. 
علي جانب آخر, عاد إلي  القاهرة قادما من المانيا أحمد شكري لاعب الأهلي بعدما خاض فترة اختبار  لمدة أسبوع مع فريق هوفنهايم, وقد شارك شكري عدة مباريات ودية مع هوفنهايم  كما شارك في تدريبات الفريق ونجح في لفت الأنظار إليه بشدة وحاز اعجاب  المدير الفني للفريق الألماني. من جانبها تنتظر إدارة الأهلي العرض المالي  من هوفنهايم إذا ما رغبت في التعاقد مع اللاعب, إلا أن الاهلي لن يفرط في  اللاعب إلا بمقابل مادي يتناسب مع قدرات اللاعب العالية واسم الاهلي  الكبير.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الزمالك يطلب تقسيط غرامة الكاف 
أكد  المستشار جلال ابراهيم رئيس نادي الزمالك ان اداراة ناديه قررت ارسال خطاب  للاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم اليوم يتضمن موافقة الزمالك علي تسديد  الغرامة التي وقعتها لجنة الانضباط والطؤاري علي النادي بعد احداث مباراة  الافريقي التونسي باستاد القاهرة. وقال سوف نطلب من الكاف تقسيط المبلغ  نظرا للازمة المالية التي التي يمر بها النادي حاليا ووضع جدول زمني لتسديد  تلك الغرامة, وكان مسؤلو الكاف قد طلبوا من إدارة النادي تسديدة الغرامة  التي وقعت عليه بعد احداث مباراة الثاني من ابريل امام الافريقي التونسي,  خلال فترة لا تزيد علي60 يوما. 
وأرسل الكاف إخطارا بذلك عبر اتحاد  الكرة, علي ان تكون الغرامة بالدولار الأمريكي وتوضع في حساب الكاف البنكي  خلال المدة المحددة. وكان الكاف وقع غرامة قدرها80 الف دولار امريكي علي  الزمالك بعد احداث الشغب التي شهدها اللقاء الذي انهاه الحكم الجزائري قبل  دقائق من نهاية الوقت بدل الضائع. 
وتناقش إدارة النادي خلال اجتماعه  الجمعة المقبل كيفية ايجاد موارد مالية لهذه الغرامة وتناقش أيضا, العرض  المقدم من نادي أندرلخت البلجيكي للتعاقد مع محمود عبد الرازق شيكابالا وأي  مستجدات قد تطرأ عليه, وهو الاجتماع الذي سيناقش ايضا طريقة تكريم فريق  كرة اليد بالنادي الفائز مؤخرا ببطولة افريقيا للاندية للمرة الثالثة علي  التوالي وبطولة السوبر الافريقي ومن ثم التأهل للمرة الثانية لبطولة العالم  للاندية وهي انجازات كبيرة في عام المئوية. 
ومن جهة أخري يستمع  المجلس لنتائج الجلسة التي جمعت بين كل من المهندس طارق غنيم عضو مجلس  إدارة النادي و د.أشرف صبحي مدير قطاع التسويق مع حسن مصطفي لاعب وسط  الفريق المدافع للتفاوض بشأن التجديد خاصة ان الجلسة لم تشهد الوصول لاتفاق  نهائي بين الطرفين. بعدما رفض حسن مصطفي العرض المالي الذي قدمه الزمالك  وطلب الحصول علي مبلغ أكبر من المعروض من ادارة النادي. 
وأكدت  المصادر داخل النادي الابيض أن الفرق بين المبلغ الذي عرضه نادي الزمالك  والمبلغ الذي طلبه حسن مصطفي يصل إلي300 الف جنيه فقط ولكن طلب غنيم وصبحي  عرض الامر علي المجلس لاتخاذ ما يراه مناسبا. وأشارت المصادر إلي انه  بالرغم من الاختلاف علي المقابل المادي إلا ان الطرفين اتفقا علي أن يتم  تجديد العقد لمدة موسمين قادمين. يذكر أن عقد حسن مصطفي مع نادي الزمالك  سينتهي بعد شهرين ويسعي مجلس الإدارة برئاسة المستشار جلال ابراهيم لتجديد  عقد اللاعب قبل أن ينتهي عقدة الحالي مع النادي وقد أكد اللاعب انه تلقي  عرضين من بعض الفرق العربية وبمقابل اكبر من المعروض من الزمالك ولكن  الاولوية لديه في البقاء مع الزمالك والتجديد بشرط تقديرة ماليا خاصة انه  سيعتزل الكرة بعد الموسمين. 
ومن جهته أكد طارق سليمان المدرب العام  للزمالك أن مباراة انبي اليوم تعد من أصعب اللقاءات التي سيخوضها الفريق  خلال الدور الثاني خاصة أن الفريق يضم مجموعة من اللاعبين المميزين.
ومع  ذلك يعتبر الجهاز الفني ان اللقاء مثل أي لقاء آخر في الدوري مؤكدا أن كل  اللقاءات صعبة ولا توجد مباراة سهلة وأخري صعبة و شدد علي أن هذا الأمر هو  سياسة يعمل بها الجهاز الفني منذ توليه المسئولية. 
وفي سياق آخر,  أكد طارق سليمان أن فوز الأهلي بمبارياته المقبلة يمثل نوعا من الضغط علي  الجهاز الفني ولاعبي الزمالك مؤكدا أن الجهاز الفني لا ينظر مطلقا لنتائج  الآخرين وتركيزه بالكامل منصب في المباريات التي يخوضها الزمالك موضحا أن  تحقيق الفريق للفوز في مبارياته يجعله يضمن الحفاظ علي صدارة المسابقة بلا  اي مشاكل او حسابات خاصة*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- تدريبات قوية للشباب قبل مواجهة الكاميرون 
يواصل  المنتخب الوطني للشباب تدريباته في العاشرة من صباح اليوم استعدادا للعب  مع الكاميرون في الدور قبل النهائي لكأس الأمم الافريقية لكرة القدم  المقامة حاليا بجنوب افريقيا‏,‏وذلك في الثالثة والنصف عصر بعد غد الخميس,  حيث سيسبقها في اليوم نفسه وتحديدا في الثانية عشرة ظهرا مباراة مالي  ونيجيريا.في الدور ذاته وعلي نفس ملعب دوبسن فيل بضاحية سويتو في العاصمة  جوهانسبرج, وهو الملعب الذي يستضيف مباريات هذه البطولة منذ بدايتها. 
بدأ  المنتخب الوطني من الأمس الاستعداد لمباراة الكاميرون بعد الانتهاء من  الفرحة بالوصول الي الدور قبل النهائي, وكأس العالم للشباب المقررة في  كولومبيا خلال يوليو المقبل, حيث أدي اللاعبون تدريبا قويا وحماسيا صباح  أمس, استهل ببعض تمارين اللياقة البدنية تحت اشراف تامر حسن المدرب العام,  لضخ دماء النشاط والحيوية اليهم من جديد بعد أن منحهم ضياء السيد المدير  الفني يوم أمس الأول راحة من التدريبات, وامتد مران الأمس الي ما يقارب  ال100 دقيقة, تم خلاله التركيز علي بعض النواحي الفنية والتكتيكية التي  يخطط الجهاز الفني لتنفيذها أمام الكاميرون, في مباراة يعرف مقدما أنها لن  تكون سهلة, في اطار أنها أشبه بمباريات الكئوس, بينما ركز سعفان الصغير علي  تجهيز حراس المرمي الثلاثة أحمد الشناوي ومحمد عواد وأحمد بحيري, ومن  المتوقع أن يحصل الشناوي علي لقب أفضل حارس في البطولة في حال وصول مصر  للمباراة النهائية, بعد المستوي المتميز الذي ظهر به خلال مباريات الدور  الأول وعدم اهتزاز شباكه سوي مرة واحدة في مباراة مالي. 
وحصل الجهاز  الفني علي تسجيل لثاني مباريات الكاميرون في البطولة والتي فازت فيها علي  نيجيريا بهدف مقابل لاشيء,باعتبار أنها كانت الأهم للفريق الكاميروني وبذل  فيها لاعبوه كامل طاقتهم لتأكيد تأهلهم بعد الفوز في بدايتهم علي جامبيا  بنفس النتيجة, تجهيزا لعرض أجزاء منها للاعبين خلال المحاضرة النظرية التي  ستعقد لهم مساء اليوم, حيث يضع الجهاز الفني نصب أعينه عدم الاكتفاء بما  تحقق, ويجد رد فعل ورغبة كبيرة من اللاعبين في الوصول الي النهائي والعودة  بكأس البطولة الي القاهرة, ولاسيما أن كلماتهم مع اللاعبين تتضمن الحديث عن  انتهاء مرحلة من الشد العصبي والتوتر وحسابات النقاط والأهداف داخل  مجموعتهم بالدور الأول, بعد تحقق هدف مهم وهو الوصول الي المونديال, والأن  جاءت مرحلتهم للتعبير عن موهبتهم الحقيقية أمام جميع المتابعين للبطولة  وتقديم أداء متميز يرتقي بهم الي المباراة النهائية, مؤكدين لهم أن دخولهم  الي تاريخ كرة القدم سيأتي بحمل كأس هذه البطولة. 
وقال ضياء السيد:  ان مرحلة تجهيز الأوراق قبل كل مباراة تعد هي الأصعب, حيث يجب مراعاة  العوامل النفسية قبل الفنية فيها, وخاصة في التعامل مع لاعبي مثل هذه  المرحلة السنية لاستخراج كامل مخزون المهارات الكامن بداخلهم, مشيرا الي أن  هذه المجموعة من اللاعبين تؤدي واجباتها بالتزام, سواء في التدريبات أو  المباريات, وكان مشهد ضياع الفرص السهلة يتكرر كثيرا خلال مباريات الدور  الأول بسبب الحماس والرغبة المستمرة لديهم في تحقيق الفوز, ولكن صناعتهم  للفرص الكثيرة خير تأكيد علي مهارتهم الكروية. 
علي جانب أخر, يبذل  طارق سليمان طبيب الفريق وبدر امام مسئول العلاج الطبيعي مجهودا مضاعفا في  الحفاظ علي استمرار سلامة اللاعبين, وخاصة بعد المران الذي كان حماسيا بشكل  كبير صباح أمس وشهدت التقسيمة التي أقيمت في نهايته تعرض بعض اللاعبين مثل  محمد ابراهيم واحمد صبحي ورامي ربيعة لبعض الكدمات البسيطة, بينما يهتم  فتحي نصير رئيس البعثة ومعه المدير الاداري المتميز أيمن حافظ علي تذليل  جميع العقبات التي تواجه البعثة.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- أول فوز للإسماعيلي بعد الثورة .. ‬هزم الجونة ٣/٢‬ .. والزمالك يواجه إنبي باستاد القاهرة اليوم 
حقق الاسماعيلي اول فوز له بعد ثورة ٥٢ ‬يناير هزم الجونة ٣/٢ ‬في بداية الأسبوع الثامن عشر للدوري. ‬ 
وتقام  اليوم اربع مباريات حيث يلتقي مصر المقاصة والانتاج الحربي وسموحة مع  بتروجت في الساعة الخامسة والنصف.. ‬ثم لقاء الزمالك مع انبي في الساعة  السادسة مساء باستاد القاهرة الدولي بعد ان تم الانتهاء من الاصلاحات التي  لحقت به في مباراة الزمالك والافريقي في البطولة الافريقية في يوم ٢  ‬أبريل..  
‬وتختتم المباريات اليوم بلقاء اتحاد الشرطة ووادي دجلة في الساعة الثامنة باستاد كلية الشرطة بالعباسية..  
‬وتختتم مباريات الاسبوع يومي الخميس والجمعة حيث يلعب حرس الحدود مع المقاولون والمصري مع الاهلي.‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- اليوم ‬أربع مباريات مثيرة في الأسبوع الثامن عشر للدوري 
تقام  اليوم أربع مباريات في إطار الأسبوع الثامن عشر لدوري القسم الأول لكرة  القدم.. ‬المقاصة مع الإنتاج الحربي وسموحة مع بتروجت وتبدأ المباريات  الساعة الخامسة والنصف مساء باستادي الفيوم والاسكندرية، ‬يليها لقاء  الزمالك مع إنبي في تمام الساعة السادسة مساء باستاد القاهرة الدولي بعد  انتهاء الإصلاحات وخسائر أحداث لقاء الزمالك مع الافريقي التونسي في رابطة  الأبطال، ‬ 
وتختتم الليلة بلقاء اتحاد الشرطة مع دجلة، ‬ويبدأ  الساعة الثامنة مساء تحت الأضواء الكاشفة لاستاد كلية الشرطة بالعباسية..  ‬هذا وتستكمل باقي مباريات الأسبوع بلقاءي المقاولون مع حرس الحدود والمصري  مع الأهلي يومي الخميس والجمعة القادمين.. ‬والمنتظر أن نشهد أسبوعاً  ‬أفضل من سابقه الذي اهتز فيه المستوي لأكثر من فريق وانتهت ثلاث مباريات  فقط بفوز أحد الفريقين وخمس مباريات بالتعادل وهبط معدل التهديف إلي أقل من  نصف هدف للفريق الواحد وسجلت الفرق ١١ ‬هدفاً ‬مقابل ٥٢ ‬هدفاً ‬في  الأسبوع السادس عشر..‬ 
يستضيف الزمالك الليلة بملعبه إنبي في أقوي  لقاءات الليلة وأصعبها ويحظي باهتمام جماهيري كبير ودائماً ‬ما يتسم بالقوة  والسرعة والإثارة ولا تخلو نتائج اللقاءات السابقة للفريقين من مفاجآت  وأقربها الهزيمة الأولي والأخيرة للزمالك هذا الموسم ١/٣ ‬في لقاء الدور  الأول.‬ 
< ‬الزمالك.. ‬حقق الفريق أغلي وأغرب فوز يندر تكراره  مستقبلاً ٢/١ ‬علي بتروجت بالسويس في مباراة دراماتيكية وتأتي الغرابة في  أن الزمالك ظل متأخراً ‬بهدف حتي انتهاء الوقت الأصلي رغم الضغط الهجومي  المتواصل وبكل الخطوط حتي وقعت المفاجأة الكبري بإحراز الفارس الأبيض  لهدفين في دقيقتين من الوقت بدلاً ‬من الضائع، ‬لتطلق فرحة ‬غامرة لتعم كل  الجماهير البيضاء وأعضاء الجهاز الفني واللاعبين، ‬بينما أصيب لاعبو الفريق  والجهاز الفني للفريق البترولي بصدمة مذهلة ‬غير مصدقين لنتيجة المباراة،  ‬ارتفع رصيد الزمالك إلي النقطة ٨٣ ‬علي القمة متقدماً ‬علي الأهلي بست  نقاط، ‬وبعد راحة قصيرة استأنف الفريق المران بعد أن هنأ حسام حسن اللاعبين  بقوة الأداء والإصرار علي تحقيق الفوز وطالبهم بضرورة استمرار أداء الفريق  بنفس القوة والجدية التي أنهوا بها مباراة بتروجت.‬ 
< ‬إنبي..  ‬خسر نقطتين ثمينتين بالتعادل السلبي مع الاسماعيلي، ‬قدم عرضاً ‬قوياً  ‬وكان الأفضل والأكثر سيطرة وأخفق لاعبوه في ترجمة السيطرة إلي نتيجة  إيجابية وأهدار وليد سليمان وأحمد رءوف وصالح جمعة كل الفرص المتاحة لعدم  التركيز وسوء التركيز، ‬ولم يستغل الفريق النقص العددي للدراويش بعد طرد  الهداف محمد محسن أبو جريشة في الشوط الثاني، ‬ومع ذلك احتفظ الفريق بمركزه  الخامس بفارق الأهداف عن الشرطة الرابع ولكل ٧٢ ‬نقطة، ‬حرص الجهاز الفني  بقيادة مالدينوف علي مشاهدة اللقاء الأخير مع الاسماعيلي لتصحيح أخطاء  اللاعبين وأبرزها العقم التهديفي، ‬كما حرص علي مشاهدة لقاء الزمالك مع  بتروجت للوقوف علي الجديد في أداء الزمالك ونقط القوة والضعف، ‬وتركز  المران الأساسي علي خطة اللعب الهجومية مع التأمين الدفاعي والرقابة  الفردية علي مفاتيح لعب الفريق الأبيض، ‬وتألق في المران من العناصر  الأساسية محمد ناصف ومحمد شعبان وأحمد رءوف وصالح جمعة ونادر العشري وعمرو  الحلواني ومحمد أبو جبل حارس المرمي، ‬ويغيب الليلة إسلام عوض وعبدالعزيز  توفيق للإصابة، ‬ورغم صعوبة اللقاء خارج ملعبه يسعي الفريق لمواصلة عروضه  القوية واستعادة الانتصارات للدخول في المربع الذهبي.‬ 
< ‬يحل  بتروجت ضيفاً ‬علي سموحة في لقاء حرج حيث يسعي كل من الفريقين لتضميد جراح  هزيمة الأسبوع الماضي وتحقيق الفوز، ‬كانت هزيمة سموحة بهدف واحد دون رد  أمام حرس الحدود، ‬جاء الهدف في الدقائق الأولي ومن خطأ قاتل لحارس المرمي  محمد العربي ومع ذلك استعاد الفريق توازنه وبادل الحرس السيطرة والهجمات  وأهدر مهاجموه أكثر من فرصة للتعادل ليتجمد رصيد الفريق عند النقطة ٦١.‬ 
أما  بتروجت.. ‬مازال الفريق ‬غير مصدق أنه لقي الهزيمة أمام الزمالك ١/٢ ‬بعد  أن كان متقدماً ‬بهدف حتي انتهاء الوقت الأصلي وجاءت الهزيمة بهدفين  متتاليين في الوقت بدلاً ‬من الضائع ومع ذلك احتفظ الفريق بمركزه السادس  وله ٦٢ ‬نقطة.‬ 
< ‬في الفيوم.. ‬يلتقي المقاصة الليلة بملعبه مع  الإنتاج الحربي في لقاء صعب ومواجهة متكافئة فالفارق بين الفريقين نقطة  واحدة وكلاهما خسر نقطتين الأسبوع الماضي، ‬جاء تعادل المقاصة خارج ملعبه  ١/١ ‬أمام دجلة، ‬تأخر بهدف في الشوط الأول وأدرك التعادل البديل أيمن كمال  في الشوط الثاني لينقذ الفريق من الهزيمة، ‬ارتفع رصيد الفريق إلي النقطة  ٢٢.‬ 
أما تعادل الإنتاج الحربي فكان بنفس النتيجة ١/١ ‬لكن بملعبه  وبين جمهوره أمام المقاولون، ‬والطريف أنه كان متقدماً ‬بهدف في الشوط  الأول وأدرك التعادل من ركلة جزاء في الشوط الثاني ليرتفع رصيده إلي النقطة  ٢٢.‬ 
< ‬في العباسية.. ‬يستضيف اتحاد الشرطة الليلة دجلة في  لقاء ليس سهلاً ‬رغم الفارق الكبير بين الفريقين »١١ ‬نقطة« ‬في الرصيد  وتسعة مراكز في الترتيب، ‬عاد الشرطة من الاسكندرية بنقطة ثمينة بالتعادل  السلبي مع الاتحاد كادت تضيع أمام هجمات زعيم الثغر المتكررة ومع ذلك احتفظ  الفريق بمركزه الرابع وله ٧١ ‬نقطة ويسعي الليلة باستغلال الملعب والجمهور  لاستعادة الانتصارات والاحتفاظ بمركزه بالمربع الذهبي.‬ 
أما دجلة..  ‬خسر نقطتين ثمينتين بملعبه وبين جمهوره بالتعادل ١/١ ‬مع المقاصة ورغم  تقدمه بهدف الفنزويلي جوفير في الشوط الأول إلا أنه لم يتمكن من الاحتفاظ  بتقدمه ليدرك المقاصة التعادل ويظل دجلة في المركز الرابع عشر أحد أضلاع  النفق المظلم وله ٦١ ‬نقطة ورغم صعوبة اللقاء خارج ملعبه يسعي لتحقيق فوز  يصعد به للمنطقة الدافئة ويرد اعتباره لهزيمة الدور الأول ٢/٣ ‬بالجبل  الأخضر.‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- المنتخب يخطط لكأس العالم .. ‬وجاهز للكاميرون بعد ‬غد 
٨٨  ‬يوما  ‬بالتمام والكمال الخط الفاصل الزمني بين نهائي بطولة افريقيا لكرة  القدم للشباب يوم الاحد القادم في جوهانسبرج بجنوب افريقيا.. ‬وانطلاق كأس  العالم يوم ٠٣ ‬يوليو في بوجوتا  ‬العاصمة الكولومبية.. ‬عاد الفريق  لاستئناف تدريباته امس تحت قيادة الجهاز الفني بقيادة ضياء السيد ومساعديه  تامر حسن وسعفان الصغير استعدادا للقاء الكاميرون الساعة الثالثة  ‬والنصف  عصر بعد ‬غد الخميس في الدور قبل النهائي علي طريق المنافسة علي اللقب  الافريقي وهو هدف آخر مشروع وموضوع في الاعتبار من كل افراد البعثة بعد  التأهل للمونديال  
في نفس الاتجاه زار الكابتن فتحي نصير المدير  الفني للاتحاد الافريقي ليبدأ العمل من اجل تواجد حقيقي من المنافسة وليس  مجرد اللعب مع الكبار مثلما فعل شوقي ‬غريب مع نفس المرحلة السنية في  الارجنتين عام ٣٠٠٢ ‬بحصوله علي المركز الثالث علي العالم.. ‬والميدالية  البرونزية وكان هناك تفكير في سفر ايمن حافظ المدير الاداري للمنتخب الي  كولومبيا لحضور حفل قرعة البطولة الا ان عدم تحديد ترتيب الفرق الافريقية  الا بعد النهائي وبالتالي عدم امكانية التفاوض مع مندوبي المنتخبات  المتأهلة وعددها ٠٢ ‬فريقا حتي الآن.‬ 
جعل السفر ‬غير مجد الي جانب  مشاق الرحلة وتكاليفها.. ‬لكن المدير الفني للاتحاد حصل علي معلومات مهمة  عن اجواء البطولة التي تقام من ٠٣ ‬يوليو الي ٠٢ ‬اغسطس والطقس هناك يشبه  الي حد كبير الاجواء الحانية في جوهانسبرج وتتراوح درجة الحرارة ما بين ٥٢  ‬و٨٢ ‬درجة والأمطار متقطعة في نهاية موسم الامطار والمشكلة الرئيسية هي  ارتفاع المدن عن سطح البحر بواقع ٠٥٢ ‬الي الف متر وهذا يتطلب السفر المبكر  الي كولومبيا او احدي الدول المجاورة للتغلب علي مشكلة نقص الاوكسجين  واللعب مع عدد من الفرق المتأهلة من ‬غير المدرجة في مجموع مصر.‬ 
اكد  المدير الفني للمنتخب علي ضرورة تضافر كل الجهود سواء في اتحاد الكرة او  الاندية لتوفير الاجواء  ‬التي تساعد علي تنفيذ البرنامج علي اكمل وجه.‬ 
وقال  فتحي نصير ان هذه المجموعة من اللاعبين مواليد ٠٩٩١ ‬علي قائمة المنتخب  وليسوا من المسجلين في قائمتي الاندية للدوري الممتاز أو مواليد ٩٨ ‬وعددهم  ٠٥ ‬لاعبا بواقع ٥٢ ‬لاعبا في كل قائمة.. ‬ومن الممكن السماع بالانضمام  للاندية للاساسيين في فرقهم الاولي مثل احمد الشناوي حارس المصري واحمد  حجازي مدافع الاسماعيلي ولاعبي الزمالك محمد ابراهيم ومحمد جابر.. ‬ومحمد  النني ومحمد  ‬صلاح في المقاولون العرب ورباعي الاهلي ايمن اشرف ورامي ربيع  ومحمد عبدالفتاح واحمد نبيل. ‬ونظرا لاهمية عامل الوقت سيبدأ المدير الفني  بالتعاون مع الجهاز في اجراء اتصالات بعد القرعة مع عدد من الفرق المتأهلة  من مدارس كروية مشابهة للمنافسين في المجموعة التي تضم منتخب مصر..  ‬وغالبا  ‬سنلعب مع فرق اوروبية واسيوية ومن الامريكيتين.‬ 
محطات 
<<  ‬حسام البدري مدرب المريخ السوداني اتصل بالبعثة للتهنئة بالصعود لكأس  العالم وسأل  ‬فتحي نصير عن موعد اقرب دورة رخصة المدربين للمشاركة فيها  بعد ان اصبحت شارة المرور لأي مدرب بدونها لا ‬يستطيع العمل.‬ 
<<  ‬تحددت الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهر الخميس للقاء مالي اول المجموعة الاولي مع  نيجيريا ثاني المجموعة الثانية.. ‬وفي الثالثة والنصف يلتقي الكاميرون اول  الثانية مع مصر ثاني الاولي.. ‬ويحتكم الفريقان لركلات الترجيح يحتمل  الوقت الاضافي اذا انتهي الاصلي بالتعادل لتحديد الصاعد للنهائي.‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الأهلي يستأنف مرانه استعدادا ‬للمصري .. وجوزيه ‬يسعي لحل شفرة العقم الهجومي 
يستأنف   ‬لاعبو الأهلي مرانهم بعد الراحة ‬القصيرة التي منحهم  ‬اياها  ‬مانويل   ‬جوزيه  ‬المدير الفني البرتغالي  ‬عقب رحلة العودة من زامبيا ولمدة يوم..   ‬يؤدي الفريق مكتملا  ‬مرانه في التاسعة والنصف  ‬صباح اليوم  ‬بملعبه   ‬باستاد التيتش  ‬بالجزيرة  ‬استعدادا  ‬لمباراته المحلية القادمة  ‬مع  النادي المصري ببورسعيد في اطار  ‬مباريات الاسبوع ال٨١ ‬للدوري العام  والمقرر  ‬اقامتها  ‬يوم الجمعة  ‬القادم.  
‬ينضم لمران اليوم  اللاعبون  ‬الذين  ‬لم يسافروا  ‬إلي زامبيا  ‬بسبب عدم  ‬قيدهم  ‬في  القائمة الافريقية امثال احمد حسن  ‬الذي اكمل  ‬برنامجه التأهيلي  ‬بعد  الجراحة  ‬التي اجراها  ‬وعولج  ‬منها في كل من المانيا  ‬وقطر  ‬وأمير   ‬سعيود  ‬وعبدالحميد شبانة وعفرتو.. ‬وقد يلحق  ‬بالمران  ‬أحمد  ‬شكري   ‬الذي كان  ‬قد سافر  ‬لالمانيا  ‬للاختبار  ‬الطبي  ‬والفني  ‬تمهيدا   ‬لاحترافه  ‬هناك.‬ 
ورغم ان جوزيه  ‬أبدي رضاه عن اداء الفريق  والعرض والنتيجة  ‬مبررا  ‬كل هذا بقوة  ‬وشراسة اداء  ‬الفريق الزامبي   ‬الذي ينفذ اسلوبا  ‬أفريقيا يعتمد علي الكرات  ‬الطويلة بالصندوق  ‬والجري  خلفها  ‬وهو ما ارهق لاعب  ‬الاهلي ‬غير ان له ملحوظات  ‬عديدة  ‬علي اداء  بعض الركائز  ‬امثال  ‬ابوتريكة  ‬وشوقي وعاشور  ‬وحتي بركات.. ‬معظمهم   ‬لم يكن  ‬انتاجه بالمستوي المطلوب. 
 ‬ويواجه جوزيه  ‬صعوبة  ‬بالغة   ‬في التوفيق  ‬بين  ‬قائمتيه المحلية  ‬والافريقية خاصة مع  ‬لاعبي وسط   ‬الملعب.. ‬هذا الخط  ‬يحتاج  ‬لدعم فني ولاعبين  ‬لديهم  ‬القدرة  ‬الاوفر   ‬علي العطاء  ‬والانتاج  ‬بغزارة امثال  ‬أمير سعيود  ‬الذي يلعب  ‬في  نفس ابوتريكة الذي يشكل  ‬مستواه في المباريات الاخيرة علامات  ‬استهفام   ‬كبيرة.. ‬وربما  ‬لجأ جوزية الي الاستعانة بشهاب الدين احمد  ‬اللاعب   ‬الشاب  ‬الذي تعرض  ‬للابعاد التربوي كلفته  ‬من جوزية لتصحيح  ‬مساره  خاصة وان لديه مهارات  ‬متعددة  ‬يحتاجها  ‬الفريق كالتسديد والانطلاق  والمراوغة..   
‬وقد يقتنع  ‬جوزيه بأن  ‬لكل مباراة حساباتها  وظروفها.. ‬ولن تكون هذه  ‬هي المعضلة الوحيدة التي يواجهها  ‬جوزيه   ‬فلديه مشكلة  ‬اكبر في اصابة الهجوم  ‬بعقم  ‬تهديفي نتيجة  ‬التسريح الذي  يتحلي به لاعبه المحترف  ‬دومينيك  ‬فضلا عن  ‬عدم جاهزية محمد فضل  ‬وعدم  توفيق  ‬اسامة حسني اما  ‬فرانسيس  ‬ديفوركي  ‬فلا  ‬يدخل حسابات جوزيه   ‬اصلا لاهتزاز  ‬مستواه  ‬صعودا وهبوطا.‬
 ‬ وقالت صحيفة الجمهورية :*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- فضيحة أهلاوية على الخطوط الكينية .. معركة و سب وشتائم بين شوقى وفضل .. وأبوتريكة يتدخل لفض الاشتباك و جوزيه يتفرج 
حدث  مؤسف للغاية شهدته طائرة النادى الاهلى القادمة من زامبيا فى طريق العودة  بعد خوض مباراة زيسكو و التى انتهت بالتعادل السلبى و قبل دقائق من هبوط  الطائرة بمطار القاهرة الدولى ..  
حيث نشب اشتباك بين النجمين  الكبيرين محمد شوقى و محمد فضل بالالفاظ و الشتائم تطورت إلى تبادل قذف  الوسائد فيما بينهما و يتدخل محمد أبوتريكه فى محاولة لفض الاشتباك بينهما  بالايدى . 
نظرا لارتفاع أصوات المتشاجرين شوقى وفضل استيقظ جوزيه من  نومه العميق و اصطحب معه سيد عبدالحفيظ للحضور من مقدمة الطائرة الدرجة  الاولى لإيقاف تلك المهزلة غير الأخلاقية و التى أثارت حفيظة ركاب الطائرة  ومعظمهم من المصريين و الأخوة السودانيين . 
و بمجرد وصول جوزيه و  عبدالحفيظ .. سأل حفيظ فضل عن سبب المشكلة فرد عليه بأن شوقى دائم توجيه  كلمات سخيفه له و بدون سبب طوال أكثر من ربع ساعة . 
بعدها لم يقل جوزيه أى كلمة واحدة تعليقا على ما سمعه من فضل و طلب من سيد عبدالحفيظ العودة الى أماكنهما فى مقدمة الطائرة . 
تجدر  الإشارة إلى أن تلك الواقعة المؤسفة جاءت بعد أن أعطى قائد الطائرة أحمد  على قراره بربط الأحزمة تمهيدا للهبوط بمطار القاهرة الدولى فى تلك الفترة  الحرجة لا يجوز معها وقوف هذا العدد من اللاعبين و الإداريين فى ممر  الطائرة . 
رحلة طائرة الأهلى من نيروبى للخرطوم أخيرا إلى القاهرة  شهدت حدثا آخر يستحق الذكر حيث عانى طاقم الطائرة الكينية ( الأمرين ) من  هزار لاعبى الأهلى السخيف و الزائد عن الحد طوال تلك الفترة حيث طلب أحد  المضيفين التحدث مع مدرب الأهلى للشكوى من تصرفات بعض اللاعبين غير  المقبولة و أخيرا وصل إلى أحمد ناجى مدرب حراس المرمى و الذى قام بالذهاب (  حافيا ) على استحياء إلى اللاعبين وطالبهم بالالتزام لكن بدون فائدة !! 
المؤسف  أن مشاكل اللاعبين تكررت كثيرا خلال الفترة الأخيرة و لم يتم اتخاذ أى  إجراء رادع من قبل الجهاز الفنى او الإدارى بالأهلى كان باشتباك حسام عاشور  و حسام غالى مع لاعبى طلائع الجيش بعد مباراة الأهلى و طلائع الجيش فى  الدورى العام . 
كما حدث موقا مؤسف آخر عقب مباراة الأهلى و زيسكو  السبت الماضى عندما طلب أحد أصحاب السيارات فى فندق البعثه اللاعب محمد  شوقى بالنزول من على سيارته حيث كان جالسا فوقها و لكن شوقى رفض فحدث  اشتباك بين قائد السيارة و اللاعب . 
و الأكثر أسفا فبدل من تدخل  بيدرو المدرب العام للأهلى لفض الاشتباك بين الزامبى و شوقى إلا أن بيدرو  حاول الاعتداء على قائد السيارة مما اضطر الأخير إلى إحضار ماسورة حديد  كبيرة لضرب بيدرو و استمرت المشكلة أكثر من ربع ساعه و لم تنته إلا بوصول  رئيس البعثة المهندس هشام سعيد الذى يعتبر من أفضل رؤساء بعثات الأهلى  التزاما و معاملة طيبة مع الجميع دون استثناء . 
الملاحظ فى رحلة  الأهلى عدة أمور تحتاج لإعادة نظر فى مقدمتها أن جميع أعضاء الجهاز الفنى  يتم الحجز لهم ( فرست كلاس ) لرئيس البعثه هشام سعيد و المدير الفنى جوزيه و  المدرب العام بيدرو و المدرب محمد يوسف ومدرب حراس المرمى أحمد ناجى و  مدير الكرة سيد عبدالحفيظ . 
و المفترض من إدارة الأهلى أن تقوم بحجز  تذكرة من أحد أفراد الجهاز الفنى مع اللاعبين لمنع احتكاكات اللاعبين  المستمرة سواء بالجد أو « الهزار». 
و هناك هزار بين اللاعبين فى منتهى « السخافة « خاصة مع جدو بشد بنطلونه « السايب « و ظهور « لباسه « الاسود . 
من  ناحية أخرى يعقد اليوم الجهاز الفنى جلسة طارئة برئاسة جوزيه لبحث  العقوبات المنتظرة على محمد فضل و شوقى بسبب أحداث الطائرة .. كما يقوم  المهندس هشام سعيد بتقديم تقرير مفصل عما حدث من موقعة زامبيا لاتخاذ ما  يراه المجلس مناسبا من عقوبات منتظرة حتى لا تتكرر تلك الواقعة مرة أخرى 
الطريف  أن رئيس البعثة هشام سعيد كان نائما أثناء واقعة شوقى و فضل و لم يعرف  عنها شيئا إلا بعد توقف الطائرة بمطار القاهرة و أكد هشام أنه سوف ينسق مع  سيد عبدالحفيظ مدير الكرة لمناقشة تفاصيل تلك الواقعة . 
على الجانب  الآخر أكد محمد يوسف مدرب الفريق بأن الجهاز الفنى برئاسة جوزيه لن يضع تلك  الواقعه تمر مرور الكرام و أن هناك عقوبات صارمة على شوقى و فضل . 
موضحا أن الجهاز الفنى سوف يجتمع اليوم لإعلان العقوبات المنتظرة وأوضح على لسانه بأن سبب الخلاف بين شوقى وفضل « هزار انقلب لجد» .*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الحرس يرفض تكرار سيناريو ديديبنت الاثيوبى 
أضاع  فريق حرس الحدود فرصة تكرار سيناريو فوزه على ديديبنت الاثيوبي بأربعة  أهداف نظيفة عندما خرج من ستاد الكلية الحربية بفوز يغلفه القلق على فريق  موتيمبا بطل الكونغو بهدفين مقابل هدف في ذهاب دور الستة عشر لبطولة  الكونفيدرالية الافريقية لكرة القدم .. لتصبح مباراة العودة التي ستقام يوم  7 مايو القادم في صفيح ساخن. 
ورغم المستوى الطيب الذي ظهر عليه  فريق موتيمبا الكونغولي و نجاحه في اصطياد خطا دفاع الحرس ليحرز هدف  التعادل بعد أن افتتح احمد حسن مكي أهداف المباراة للحرس إلا أن مهاجمي  الحرس أضاعوا فرصا بالجملة كانت كفيلة بتحقيق فوز كبير يساهم في تسهيل مهمه  الفريق في لقاء العودة خاصة السنغالي لانتير نداي الذي أضاع فرصة هدفين  محققين و نفس الشيء بالنسبة لأحمد حسن مكي فيما أضاع الصافي فرصة هدف حقيقي  ..  
لكن المؤشرات تقول ان فريق الحرس قادر على تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية  هناك تدفع به إلى الدور القادم و هذا ما أكد عليه الكابتن طارق العشري  مدرب الفريق الذي قال .. لدي ثقة في الله و اللاعبين لتجاوز عقبة فريق  موتيمبا في لقاء العودة بل و تحقيق الفوز هناك لأن نتيجة لقاء القاهرة تضع  لاعبين أمام مسئولياتهم وهم على قدر هذه المسئولية .. لم يحالفنا التوفيق  في احراز المزيد من الاهداف أول أمس .. و شعرنا بغياب أحمد عبد الغني الذي  يمتلك إمكانات هجومية و قدرات عالية في انهاء الهجمة و معه احمد عيد عبد  الملك .. وما يشعرني بالراحة هو الصورة التي ظهر عليه الفريق وقيام كل لاعب  بواجباته رغم اننا نلعب بتوليفة تجمع بين اللاعبين الشبان و أصحاب الخبرة  .. كما اننا كسبنا عودة المدافع المخضرم إسلام الشاطر بعد فترة غياب .. و  لعب محمد حليم كابتن الفريق متحاملا على نفسه من جراء الاصابة التي يعاني  منها .. و بالطبع سيعود المهاجم أحمد عبد الغني في لقاء العودة .. 
و  يقول أيضا .. اننا لا نخاف من لقاء العودة لثقتي في قدرات لاعبينا .. و ان  هذه النتيجة (2\1) سوف تدفع بالاعبين إلى البعد عن الاسترخاء الذي حدث في  لقاء العودة مع ديديبنت الاثيوبي بأديس ابابا بعد الفوز العريض الذي تحقق  بالقاهرة .. كما ان الفريق الكونغولي سوف يلعب مهاجما بالطبع على ملعبه  الامر الذي سيكشف خط دفاعه مما يساعدنا على اتغلال الاخطاء التي تقع في  الخطوط الخلفية. 
و يقول العشري أيضا .. علينا الان ان نطوي صفحة  موتيمبا مؤقتا إستعدادا للقاء المقاولون يوم الخميس القادم في الدوري و  بعدها لقاء المقاصة حيث تعد المباراتين خير إستعداد للقاء 7 مايو القادم و  سنعمل على تحقيق الفوز هناك لان الأخطاء التي حدثت في لقاء الذهاب و أبرزها  ضياع الفرص السهلة أمام الحرس سوف تزيدنا صلابة في مباراة العودة رغم ان  الفريق الكونغولي من الفرق الجيدة و مثل هذه الفرق قد تسهل من مهمتك في  احيان كثيرة لان لاعبيها يركزون على لعب الكرة و الابتعاد عن الخشونة. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- شيكابالا يرفض الوقوف مع أعضاء النادى .. و العميد و وحيد فى أحضان الجماهير 
موقف  غريب من نجم الزمالك الأول و معشوق جماهيره محمود عبدالرازق شيكابالا عقب  انتهاء مران الفريق على ملعب حلمى زامورا قبل مباراة الفريق مع إنبى اليوم  فى الأسبوع الثامن عشر من الدورى الممتاز حيث رفض أن يقف مع أعضاء النادى  الذين وقفوا فى أعياد الربيع يهتفون بأعداد كبيرة للزمالك و الفريق متغنين  بصدارة القلعة البيضاء للدورى . 
الأمر الذى أثار حفيظة الأعضاء من  هذا الموقف و الذين انتقدوا اللاعب بشدة إلى درجة وصلت الى إعلان العديد  منهم رغبتهم ترك اللاعب للنادى لأنه لايحترم الجماهير العاشقة للفريق  الابيض ..وعلى النقيض كان عبدالواحد السيد حارس مرمى الفريق الأول وقائده  على قدر الاحترام اللازم مع الجماهير وظل معهم مدة طويلة جدا يداعب الأطفال  و يتحدث مع الأعضاء عن الفريق و إمكانياته واعدا الجميع بحصد بطولة الدورى  هذا الموسم . 
أما عمرو الصفتى الذى عاد من جديد إلى قائمة الفريق  بعد طرده الشهير فى مباراة الحرس فاكتفى بالابتسام و ابتعد فى سرعه عن  الحضور .. أما حسام عرفات ففضل أن يخرج من باب آخر و بعيدا عن أعين الحضور  على الرغم من سؤال العديد من الحضور عنه . 
و كان للعميد حسام حسن  نصيب الأسد و لكن الجماهير رفضت التحدث معه عن الفريق و لكنها فضلت التقاط  الصور فقط و وصلت صور العميد مع الأعضاء إلى اكثر من 30 صورة وسط ترحيب  كبير من الحضور الذين أكدوا أن الزمالك بطل الدورى بلامنازع .*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- عبد الحفيظ: 25 ألف جنيه غرامة على اللاعبين بسبب الاشتباك .. تجهيز الصقر للمصري .. وجوزيه يحذر من « الفسيخ والرنجة» 
قرر  الجهاز الفني للنادي الأهلي بقيادة البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه توقيع غرامة  مالية مغلظة على الثنائي محمد فضل ومحمد شوقي لاعبي الفريق وذلك بعد  المشادة الكلامية التي حدثت بينهما في الطائرة أثناء العودة من رحلة زامبيا  بعد خوض مباراة الذهاب أمام زيسكو في ذهاب دور ال 16 للبطولة الإفريقية. 
وبخ  سيد عبدالحفيظ مدير الكرة اللاعبين شوقي وفضل على السلوك الذي قاما به  وهدد اللاعبين بتوقيع عقوبات أخرى مغلظة في حالة خروج أي لاعب من الاثنين  عن النص خلال الفترة المقبلة وذلك حتى لا يتكرر هذا السيناريو من قبل أي  لاعب آخر . 
وعلمت « الجمهورية « أن الغرامة المالية التي سيتم  توقيعها على اللاعبين هي 25 ألف جنيه على كل من فضل وشوقي ولم يتم اتخاذ  قرار بمنعهما من المشاركة مع الفريق الأول لكرة القدم خلال الفترة المقبلة  ليتم الاكتفاء بالغرامة المالية. 
على جانب آخر .. يجهز البرتغالى  فيدالجو مدرب الأحمال تقريره عن حالة اللاعبين غير المقيدين بالقائمة  الإفريقية الذين لم يسافروا لزامبيا مع الفريق وخضعوا للتدريبات بالقاهرة  تحت قيادته. 
اللاعبون غير المقيدين بالقائمة الإفريقية للأهلى هم،  أحمد حسن وعبد الحميد شبانة وأمير سعيود ومصطفى عفروتو، بالإضافة إلى  الثلاثى الذى تم تصعيده للتدريب مع الفريق الأول من فريق 19 سنة الحارس  مؤمن جابر والمدافع أحمد العش والمهاجم عمرو جمال. 
وتزايدت فرص  الصقر أحمد حسن في اللحاق بمباراة المصري البورسعيدي خاصة وأنه تم تجهيزه  طوال الفترة الماضية للحاق بتلك المباراة .. كما أن محمد فضل سيخضع لاختبار  طبي اليوم لتحديد الموقف النهائي من الدفع به في لقاء المصري من عدمه. 
طالب  مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني للفريق الكروي لاعبيه بتوخي الحذر خلال  احتفالاتهم بشم النسيم اليوم وعدم الإفراط في تناول الطعام « الفسيخ  والرنجة» حتي لا يتعرض أحد منهم لأى مشاكل صحية أو زيادة فى الوزن قد تؤثر  علي مستواه. 
شدد سيد عبد الحفيظ على أهمية الفوز في مباراة المصري  القادمة في الدوري، لاستمرار المنافسة على القمة موضحا أن الاستعدادات  ستنطلق من اليوم بعد الراحة التي منحها للاعبين أمس بسبب إجهاد السفر  وسنسعى لكي نكون في أفضل حال عند مواجهة الفريق البورسعيدي لتحقيق نتيجة  إيجابية. 
أضاف أن المباراة القادمة أمام المصري سيكون لها حسابات  خاصة ولابديل فيها عن الفوز لضمان استمرار المنافسة على درع الدوري موضحا  أن مباريات الفريقين دائما ما تتسم بالاثارة والندية .. كما أن النادي  الأهلي على أتم الاستعداد للمشاركة في أي مهرجان للراحل مسعد نور. 
رفض  البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه سفر محمد أبوتريكة لاعب الفريق إلى الأراضي  السعودية بعد الطلب الذي تقدم به نادي الاتفاق للاستعانة بخدمات اللاعب في  مهرجان اعتزال عبدالله صالح .. ويعود السبب الرئيسي وراء ذلك خوف البرتغالي  جوزيه من تعرض اللاعب للإجهاد خاصة وأن الفريق مرتبط حاليا بمباريات سواء  في الدوري العام أو بطولة دوري الأبطال الإفريقي . 
واستقر النادي الأهلي على إقامة مباراة العودة لدور ال 16 من بطولة دوري الأبطال الإفريقي لكرة القدم يوم 8 مايو المقبل . *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الزمالك وإنبى «تار بايت» .. حسام يراهن على صحوة القمة .. ومالدينوف يتحدى 
في  السادسة مساء وعلي ملعب ستاد القاهرة الدولي .. يقف الزمالك أمام إنبي في  المحطة ال 18 للدوري الممتاز .. يستعيد ذكريات ومرارة الهزيمة الوحيدة له  في المسابقة حتى الآن على يد منافسه .. باحثا عن طريقة للخروج من مطب الثأر  وضرب كل العصافير بحجر واحد وهو الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث والحفاظ على  القمة وفارق النقاط مع أقرب منافسيه على الصدارة .. 
أبناء القلعة  البيضاء أصحاب الأرض والجمهور يملكون 38 نقطة .. والفوز يضمن لهم الاستمرار  في الصدارة بعيدا عن مطامع ومساعي الآخرين .. كما يحافظ لهم على فارق  النقاط ويقربهم أكثر وأكثر من اللقب المحلي الكبير .. وهي العبارات التي  أكدها حسام حسن المدير الفني للفريق للاعبيه عقب المران الأساسي لهم  استعدادا للمباراة .. وزاد عليها ضرورة اعتبار مباريات الدوري المقبلة  بمثابة مباريات كئوس يسعي الزمالك للفوز فقط حتى يستمر في المنافسة ..  والخسارة أو التعادل يعني تعطيل مسيرته واهتزاز القمة تحت أقدام صاحبها .. 
يعتمد  المدير الفني على مجموعته الأساسية من اللاعبين بعد عودة عمرو الصفتي ..  ولن يجد حسام حيرة كبيرة في تشكيل دفاعه بعد أن اطمأن على محمد يونس وصار  جاهزا لسد أي نوع من النقص أو العجز في هذا المركز .. ويغيب أحمد سمير  وعمرو زكي للإصابة .. ويدفع بكتيبة من عناصر الوسط مثل عاشور الأدهم وحسين  ياسر وشيكابالا وإبراهيم صلاح إلي جانب عبدالشافي وقطاوي .. وتبدو أزمة  المدير الفني المستمرة والثابتة في عدم وفرة عناصر التهديف والهجوم .. وهو  السبب الرئيسي في تأخر الفوز ودخوله في مرحلة المطبات الصعبة .. 
**  حسام حسن قال للاعبيه إن ما حدث في مباراة بتروجت نادرا ما يتكرر وعليهم  ألا يعتمدوا على احتمالات التعديل والوصول للفوز في الدقائق الأخيرة بل  السعي نحو الهدف نفسه منذ الدقيقة الأولي وتعجل الحسم بأي شكل وبما يضمن  المواجهة لصالحهم في النهاية .. 
** إنبي يملك 27 نقطة أي بفارق 11  نقطة عن منافسه .. ويسعي هو الآخر لدخول المربع الذهبي والمنافسة من أجل  البقاء به والتمتع بمزاياه المختلفة ومنها المشاركة في بطولات خارجية  واكتساب الثقة القارية أو الإقليمية اللازمة .. ولن يكون أبناء الذهب  الأسود أقل طموحا ورغبة في الفوز بأي حال من الأحوال .. ويكفي أنهم وحدهم  من استطاعوا التغلب على صاحب القمة ومتصدر المسابقة .. وهو أمر يدعو للثقة  في النفس بكل المقاييس .. 
** صفوف إنبي تكاد تكون مكتملة باستثناء  إسلام عوض وعبد العزيز توفيق للإصابة .. بينما يظل أحمد عبد الظاهر ورقة  رابحة للجهاز الفني للدفع بها في أي وقت وفقا لخط سير اللقاء .. وحرص  مالدينوف على تحفيظ لاعبيه بعض الجمل التكتيكية الخاصة تعتمد في المقام  الأول على سرعة الارتداد من الأمام للخلف والعكس .. 
** الفريق  البترولي لاينقصه مقومات أو إمكانات مالية وبشرية حتى يحقق هدف مواجهته  للفارس الأبيض .. وهو ما حرص الجهاز الفني على نقله للاعبين في الفترة  الأخيرة وبالتحديد عقب انتهاء لقاء الزمالك وبتروجت في الأسبوع ال 17  للدوري الممتاز .. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الفضائيات تجبر الجبلاية على عودة كأس مصر 
اعتذر  اتحاد الكرة عن عدم لعب منتخبنا مباراة ودية دولية مع المنتخب الأرجنتينى  يوم 5 يونيه القادم..بسبب تعارض موعدها مع مباراتنا الرسمية والهامة جدا مع  جنوب إفريقيا يوم 6 يونيه بالقاهرة..والتى تحدد نتيجتها مصير منتخبنا  بتصفيات كأس الأمم الافريقية بنسبة 95 % ..وتم إرسال خطاب رسمى بذلك للشركة  الانجليزية المنظمة للمباراة والاتحاد الأرجنتينى نفسه.. كما يقول إيهاب  صالح مدير عام الاتحاد بعد رفض الأرجنتين والشركة المنظمة اقتراحنا بتعديل  الموعد. 
وأكد سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد الاعتذار أيضا عن طلب المنتخب  النيجيرى اللعب مع منتخبنا لنفس السبب وهوضيق الوقت..والدورى المضغوط والذى  اضطر الاتحاد إليه بسبب التوقف الطويل السابق..فى الوقت الذى يبحث زاهر مع  الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاته وشوقى غريب كل الأفكار لتدبير  الوقت المناسب لتلبية دعوة الاتحاد الكويتى الشقيق لأداء مباراة ودية دولية  مقابل مبلغ مالى مناسب لصالح الاتحاد..والاتجاه قوى لاداء المباراة بعد  نهاية الدورى بسبب ضيق الوقت. 
وأكد زاهر أنه سيتم إقامة مسابقة كأس  مصر..وتم تكليف لجنة المسابقات لوضع اقتراحات عن أنسب المواعيد  لإقامتها..والاتجاهات الأقوى أن تكون بعد نهاية الدورى..مع ضغط مباريات  الأسابيع الأولى بدورى الموسم القادم..خاصة بعد مطالبة بعض الفضائيات  للاتحاد برد مبلغ ثلاثة ملايين جنيه لكل قناة من التسعة المتعاقدة مع  الاتحاد على بث مباريات الموسم ..مما يكلف الاتحاد 27 مليون جنيه ويتسبب فى  خسائر للاندية.. بالاضافة إلى الخسائر الفنية والمعنوية من عدم إقامة  المسابقة.   - فضل وشوقى : الخناقة بدأت بالهزار..والجانى يستحق العقوبة 
نجحت  «الجمهورية» في الوصول إلي محمد فضل وشوقي لاعبي الاهلي للتعرف منهما علي  ملابسات الخناقة التي حدث بينهما داخل الطائرة أثناء العودة للقاهرة .. 
حيث  قال محمد شوقي نجم النادي الفريق إن ماحدث أمر طبيعي ووارد أن يحدث جدا في  أي فريق ومع أي لاعب..موضحا أن الموضوع لا يستدعي كل هذه الضجة.. 
وأضاف  أنه ينتظر اجتماعه اليوم مع أفراد الجهاز الفني لشرح ملابسات  الأزمة..وأتمني أن يخرج مدير الكرة الكابتن سيد عبدالحفيظ ويوضح الصورة  للرأي العام تفاديا لحدوث شائعات حول هذه الواقعة.. 
وقال بالحرف  الواحد إنه كان يتمني أن يكشف عن أسباب الخلاف ولكنه ممنوع من الحديث في  هذا الموضوع لوسائل الإعلام..وأنه سينتظر لما سيسفر عنه اجتماع الجهاز  الفني غدا للاعلان عن موقفه..  
وأضاف أنه مش غلطان وفى نفس الوقت  لايمكن أن يقول إن زميله غلطان..علي اعتبار أنه لايملك ذلك وهذا حق أصيل  للجهاز الفني ومدير الكرة..وقال إنه لاتوجد بينه وبين زميله محمد فضل أي  مشكلة علي الإطلاق..وإن ماحدث نرفزة طبيعية..ولن تؤثر علي علاقته مع زميله. 
في  حين قال محمد فضل مهاجم الفريق إن الموضوع كان هزارا في المقام الأول  وبدون مقدمات انقلب إلي جد..وحدثت هذه المشكلة..موضحا أنه يحمل كل المعاني  الطيبة لزميله وأن ماحدث لم يكن مخططا..وتمني أن يمر الموضوع وألا تسلط  الأضواء عليه.. 
وقال إننا سنجتمع مع الجهاز الفني اليوم وكل منا سيعرض موقفه والجهاز الفني سيحكم بيننا..موضحا أن الجاني سيتعرض بالتأكيد للعقوبة.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الأهلـــى يحتــج علــى عقوبــة المصــرى 
يتقدم  الأهلي خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة بشكوى جديدة إلى اتحاد الكرة   للاحتجاج على العقوبة التي فرضها اتحاد الكرة على النادي المصري بعد   الأحداث التي حدثت خلال وعقب لقاء الفريقين في الدوري الممتاز يوم الجمعة   الماضي. 
تتضمن الشكوى احتجاج الأهلي على الاكتفاء بالعقوبة المالية  البالغة 100  ألف جنيه والتي لن يستفيد منها الأهلي رغم الضرر الواقع عليه  وهو ما  يعتبره الأهلي ظلما فادحا وخطأ قد يؤدي إلى تفاقم مثل هذه المشاكل  في  المستقبل نظرا لأن الغرامة المالية لا تمثل عقابا رادعا في معظم  الأحيان. 
علمت "الجمهورية" أن الأهلي يستعد حاليا لطرح اقتراح خلال  الفترة المقبلة  لحل هذه المشكلة جذريا من خلال تغيير لائحة العقوبات التي  تتبعها لجنة  المسابقات باتحاد الكرة في مثل هذه الأحداث حيث يسعى الأهلي  للمطالبة  بوجود عقوبات أكثر فعالية مثل نقل المباراة التالية بين نفس  الفريقين  الذين حدثت المشكلة في مباراتهما إلى ملعب محايد بمعنى أنه في مثل  هذه  الوقائع التي حدثت في مباراة المصري والأهلي يكون من الأفضل أن تقام   مباراة الفريقين في الموسم التالي بملعب محايد خارج بورسعيد أو إقامتها   بدون جماهير. 
من ناحية أخرى ، خرج محمد أبو تريكة من حسابات الجهاز  الفني للفريق الأول  لكرة القدم بالنادي الأهلي في مباراته المقررة غدا  الثلاثاء أمام الجونة  ضمن منافسات الأسبوع الـ 19 بالدوري الممتاز بعدما  أكد الفحص الطبي للاعب  صعوبة لحاقه بالمباراة نظرا لإصابته بشد في السمانة  والتي تعرض لها في  مباراة المصري الأخيرة. 
كان الجهاز الطبي للفريق  قد حاول تجهيز اللاعب للحاق بمباراة الجونة ولكن  جميع المحاولات باءت  بالفشل ليتلقى الجهاز الفني صدمة جديدة بعدما انضم  أبو تريكة إلى قائمة  الغائبين عن صفوف الأهلي في هذه المباراة وأبرزهم  عماد متعب الذي ينتظر  عودته للمباريات في نهاية الشهر الحالي ووائل جمعة  الذي يغيب عن المباراة  للإيقاف بعد طرده في لقاء المصري وأحمد فتحي  للإيقاف أيضا بعد نيله الإنذار  الثالث في لقاء المصري أيضا. كما تضم قائمة  الغائبين عن الأهلي في مباراة  الجونة اللاعب محمد فضل الذي تأكدت حاجته  لعلاج وتأهيل لمدة ستة أسابيع  بسبب الإصابة بينما يعود محمد بركات إلى  تدريبات الفريق اليوم بعدما اكتفى  بالتدريب في الجمانيزيم بصحبة أبو تريكة  أمس. 
مع غياب أبو تريكة ،  أصبحت الفرصة سانحة أمام أمير سعيود لبدء المباراة  ضمن التشكيل الأساسي  للفريق خاصة مع اقتناع جوزيه بإمكانيات اللاعب وحرصه  على تجهيز اللاعب  الجزائري بشكل خاص ومكثف خلال تدريبات الفريق في اليومين  الماضيين وتدريبه  على التسديد من مختلف الزوايا والمسافات لتعويض غياب أو  تريكة وفضل. 
كما  ينتظر أن يشغل شريف عبد الفضيل الجبهة اليمنى مكان أحمد فتحي خاصة وأن  عبد  الفضيل سبق له أن تألق في هذا المركز من قبل عندما كان حسام البدري  مديرا  فنيا للفريق.. كما ينتظر أن يشغل محمد سمير مكان وائل جمعة في مركز  المساك. 
كان  تدريب الفريق قد شهد حماسا شديدا بين جميع اللاعبين حرصا منهم على  الدخول  في التشكيلة الأساسية للفريق.. وازداد حماس اللاعبين مع وصول محمود  الخطيب  نائب رئيس النادي وعضو لجنة الكرة إلى ملعب التدريب لمتابعة  المران وتحفيز  اللاعبين وحثهم على استعادة الانتصارات والتمسك بكل نقطة من  أجل المنافسة  بقوة على لقب المسابقة.. كما حرص الخطيب على تحفيز بركات في  صالة  الجمانيزيوم قبل الدخول إلى الملعب والجلوس بجوار سيد عبد الحفيظ  مدير  الكرة ومتابعة المران. 
على جانب آخر ، أكد فريق زيسكو الزامبي وصوله  إلى القاهرة يوم الخميس  المقبل استعدادا لخوض مباراة الإياب مع الأهلي يوم  الأحد القادم في دور  الـ 16 لدوري الأبطال الإفريقي.. ويصل مندوب من  النادي إلى القاهرة غدا  الثلاثاء للاطمئنان على ترتيبات استقبال الفريق  وإقامته وتدريباته.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الإصابة تحرم «أبو تريكة» من مباراة الجونة.. وكفاءة الجهاز التنفسي لــ «متعب» تحسم عودته 
أكد  طبيب النادي الأهلي وليد عبد الباقي عدم قدرة محمد أبو تريكة نجم  الفريق  علي اللحاق بالمباراة المقبلة لفريقه أمام الجونة في الأسبوع  التاسع عشر من  بطولة الدوري العام والمقرر لها غداً بعدما تعرض للإصابة  بشد في عضلة  السمانة خلال المباراة الأخيرة أمام المصري البورسعيدي ولم  يشارك اللاعب في  تدريبات الفريق الجماعية خلال اليومين الماضيين واكتفي  بجلسات علاجية  بعدما أجري أشعة للأطمئنان علي حجم الاصابة والتي ستمنعه من  المشاركة في  مباراة الغد ونفي طبيب الأهلي أن تكون اصابة أبو تريكة هي  نفسها التي عاني  منها محمد فضل وتسببت في غيابه عن الفريق لفترة طويلة..  
وفي نفس  الإطار بدأ عماد متعب بعض التدريبات التأهيلية داخل الجيمانيزيوم  تمهيدًا  لمعرفة مدي قدرة جهازه التنفسي علي استعادة كفاءته السابقة التي  تجعله  قادرًا علي تحمل عبء الأحمال التدريبية وهو الأمر الذي سيحسم عودة  اللاعب  للملاعب من عدمها التي حددها طبيب الفريق خلال فترة زمنية تتراوح  من  اسبوعين لثلاثة أسابيع بعدها ينضم اللاعب للتدريبات الجماعية علي أن  يحدد  بعدها الجهاز الفني عودته للمباريات وفقا لجاهزيته الفنية والبدنية.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- عمرو زكي: أنا دكتور نفسي 
رغم  التحذيرات الطبية الألمانية لعمرو زكي مهاجم الزمالك بعدم الاستعجال  في  العودة للمباريات حتي لا تتفاقم إصابته بالتهابات في الركبة، إلا أن  زكي  تجاهل كل هذا، وقال: أنا دكتور نفسي وسأثبت للجميع أنني سليم تمامًا  للقاء  المقبل أمام الجونة في الأسبوع الـ20 من مسابقة الدوري. 
من ناحية  أخري نفي إبراهيم صلاح لاعب وسط الزمالك ما تردد عن تلقيه عرضًا  للانضمام  لنادي اتحاد جدة السعودي، وأكد أن هذا الكلام عار تمامًا من  الصحة وأنه  مستمر مع الزمالك، ولا توجد أي نية لديه للرحيل عن القلعة  البيضاء.  - محامي إبراهيم حسن يدافع عن متهمي موقعة الجلابية 
أكد  إبراهيم حسن مدير الكرة بنادي الزمالك أنه كلف محاميه الخاص ياسر  شحاتة  بالدفاع عن مشجعي الزمالك الـ17 المحتجزين علي ذمة قضية الشغب في  لقاء  الافريقي التونسي المعروفة بموقعة «الجلابية» وذلك في أولي جلسات  المحاكمة  بمحكمة القاهرة الابتدائية اليوم، ويعتبر شحاتة أحد أعضاء نادي  الزمالك وهو  نفس محامي مصطفي طبلة أحد قيادات المشجعين المتهمين.   - شيكابالا يرفض تبرعات أثرياء الخليج لتجديد عقده 
رفض  محمود عبدالرازق «شيكابالا» لاعب نادي الزمالك لجوء ناديه إلي  الأثرياء  الخليجيين المحبين له لتمويل القلعة البيضاء بالمبالغ اللازمة  لتجديد  تعاقده لمواسم أخري، معتبرًا ذلك تقليل من شأنه وناديه.. وفي نفس  الوقت فهو  لا يضمن أي رجل أعمال خليجي يقوم بدعم النادي ودفع متطلباته  المالية.. كما  حدث مع زميله أحمد حسام «ميدو» مهاجم الفريق من قبل الذي لم  يحصل علي  مستحقاته حتي الآن. 
شيكابالا ليس لديه أي مانع من الاستمرار  بالزمالك لسنوات أخري شرط تلبية  طلباته المادية التي سبق أن اتفق عليها مع  ممدوح عباس رئيس مجلس إدارة  النادي المنتخب السابق قبل تركه لمنصبه بقرار  المحكمة علي أثر الدعوي التي  أقامها ضده مرتضي منصور طالب فيها ببطلان  مجلسه. 
يأتي ذلك بعد الجلسة التي فضفض اللاعب خلالها مع الدكتور  عبدالله جورج عضو  مجلس الإدارة المعين حول أزمة تجديده وأعلن خلالها جورج  تمسك الزمالك  إدارة وجهازا فنيا ولاعبين وجمهورا ببقائه كونه أحد أهم  اللاعبين بالفريق. 
وأعلن أيضًا اللاعب خلال الجلسة أنه متمسك  بالزمالك لأقصي درجة، لكنه في  نفس الوقت يرغب في تأمين مستقبله، خاصة في ظل  العروض المغرية التي تتهافت  عليه من أوروبا واتفق الطرفان «جورج واللاعب»  علي عقد جلسة أخري لوضع  النقاط فوق الحروف وحسم الأمر بصفة شبه نهائية عقب  مباراة الفريق مع  الإسماعيلي بالدوري. 
تبقي الإشارة إلي أن التوءم  خلال الجولة الخليجية الأخيرة مع الفريق كانا  قد نجحا في الحصول علي موافقة  أحد رجال الأعمال الأثرياء الذين ينتمون  للزمالك في دعم صفقة اللاعب  ليستمر داخل ميت عقبة.*

----------


## محمد السيد

* «فولفسبورج» الألماني ينافس علي شراء شيكابالا وميدو يناشد جمعية المحترفين للإفراج عن بطاقته 
علمت  «روزاليوسف» من مصادر خاصة أن نادي «فولفسبورج» الألماني الذي يلعب  بدوري  البوندزليجا ويحتل المركز الـ14 يسعي لضم صانع ألعاب الزمالك الأسمر   شيكابالا بخلاف أن اللاعب تلقي عروضاً من أندية أندرلخت البلجيكي وليل   الفرنسي التي أبدت رغبتها في ضمه لكن شيكابالا ينتظر قرار إدارة الزمالك   بتجديد عقده الذي ينتهي في يناير من العام المقبل، حيث يحق له التوقيع لأي   ناد قبل ستة أشهر من انتهاء عقده يوم 15 يوليو من العام الحالي، وتردد أن   عمرو الجنايني عضو مجلس إدارة الزمالك السابق نصحه بالتروي والصبر لحين   عودة ممدوح عباس لرئاسة البيت الأبيض من جديد. 
يأتي هذا في الوقت  الذي تتجه فيه نية المجلس الحالي برئاسة المستشار جلال  إبراهيم لتفعيل  العقد الذي سبق لشيكابالا توقيعه مع عمرو الجنايني أثناء  فترة تولي عباس  حيث أكد الأخير للدكتور عبدالله جورج عضو المجلس المعين  أنه سيرسل العقد  للنادي خلال الساعات المقبلة، لكن تبقي مشكلة لدي مسئولي  المجلس المعين  المتمثلة في توفير المقابل المادي وقيمته المبدئية 6 ملايين  جنيه، كمقدم  تعاقد البالغ 75% من قيمة السنة الأولي التي تبدأ من العام  الحالي وهو ما  يهدد تفعيل العقد إذا لم يتم تدبير المقدم مما جعل مسئولي  المجلس المعين  يتوسطون لممدوح عباس للمساهمة في الصفقة. 
في سياق آخر اضطر أحمد  حسام ميدو للجوء لجمعية اللاعبين المحترفين الدولية  للإفراج عن البطاقة  الدولية الخاصة به. من جانبه أبدي إبراهيم حسن مدير  الكرة استياءه من  العقوبة التي وقعتها عليه لجنة المسابقات بتغريمه 2000  جنيه، مشيرًا إلي  أنها جاءت في إطار سياسة الترضية للأهلي بعد توقيع عقوبة  علي جوزيه،  مضيفًا: إن العقوبة الـ15 ألف جنيه علي جمهور الزمالك للسباب  الجماعي ظالمة  لأنه لم يكن للفريق جمهور في لقاء إنبي.*

----------


## محمد السيد

* الخطيب يمارس مهام الرئيس في الأهلي 
 استغل محمود الخطيب نائب رئيس النادي الأهلي إحالة حسن حمدي للتحقيق بقرار   من النائب العام في القيام بمهام رئيس النادي وإدارة الكرة وفقًا لما   أكدته «روزاليوسف» أمس ليضع الخطيب نفسه علي قمة الهرم الأهلاوي ولو بصفة   مؤقتة حتي تتضح الرؤية للموقف القانوني  
ولم يفوت الخطيب الفرصة  وبدأ فعليا ممارسة دور الرجل الأول وحضر أمس  متابعة تدريبات فريق الكرة  بملعب مختار التتش وظل متواجدًا لأول مرة لفترة  زمنية تجاوزت الـ30 دقيقة  بعدما لقي استقبالاً حارا من قبل مانويل جوزيه  المدير الفني والذي اجتمع  معه لدقائق قليلة علي تراك الملعب واستعرض معه  الظروف الراهنة التي يمر بها  الفريق والتي أدت لتذبذب نتائج الأهلي لأول  مرة في بطولة الدوري خلال الست  سنوات الأخيرة خاصة فيما يتعلق بعدم  استغلال الأهلي لتعثر منافسيه في  الدوري علي غير المعتاد وهو الأمر الذي  دفع الخطيب للاجتماع بعبد الحفيظ  بعد مغادرته للملعب للوقوف علي أسباب ما  يحدث خصوصا في رحلة زامبيا الأخيرة  والتي توجها غالي بموقف جديد في  تدريبات أمس بعدما نهر محمد سمير مدافع  الفريق لقيامه بتسديد الكرة مباشرة  في التقسيمة أكثر من مرة وهو ما جعل  أحمد فتحي يتدخل ويسأل غالي «هو فيه  إيه» ليرد غالي «مش كل حاجة شوط»  ويختتم فتحي الحوار قائلا لغالي «هو فيه  إيه بالضبط.. إحنا بنلعب كورة»  ورغم أن هذا الحوار لم يتعد حدود الأدب بين  اللاعبين إلا أنه كان ملاحظًا  للجميع داخل الملعب وخارجه. 
وقد اكتفي عبدالحفيظ بالتعليق علي زيارة  الخطيب بكونها تأتي في إطار  المساندة بينما أسهب في الحديث عن عقوبة لجنة  المسابقات بتغريم المصري  «100 ألف جنيه عن الأحداث التي شهدتها مباراة  الفريقين الأخيرة منتقدًا  إياها ومؤكدًا أن العقوبة المناسبة هي حرمان  المصري من استضافة الأهلي  الموسم المقبل ببورسعيد مشددًا علي أنه لم يكن  يتواني علي مطالبة اتحاد  الكرة بنفس العقوبة إذا ما حدثت من الأهلي باستاد  القاهرة. 
وعلي صعيد تدريبات الفريق استعدادًا لمباراة الغد أمام  الجونة في الأسبوع  التاسع عشر يدخل الأهلي معسكره المغلق عصر اليوم بعدما  يعلن جوزيه القائمة  التي ستشارك في المباراة في ظل عدم وضوح الرؤية بالنسبة  لمحمد بركات الذي  يعاني من إجهاد في وجه القدم لكن فرصة مشاركته هي الأقرب  وفقًا لتأكيدات  طبيب الأهلي ونفس الأمر بالنسبة لسيد معوض والذي شارك بقوة  في التدريبات  الجماعية أمس والتي غاب عنها 24 ساعة فقط للإصابة، وأصبح  جاهزا لمباراة  الجونة وسيتم اختبار بركات اليوم لحسم موقفه بصفة نهائية في  الوقت الذي  أظهر جوزيه اهتمامًا خاصا بالثنائي أمير سعيود وأحمد شكري  واختصهما  بتدريبات منفردة علي المراوغة والتسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء، وقد  بدا علي  جوزيه عدم استقراره بعد علي التشكيل الذي سيخوض به مباراة الجونة  غدًا  مؤجلاً حسم هذا الأمر للتدريب الأخير للفريق عصر اليوم.*

----------


## محمد السيد

* - البرونزية أقل ما يستحقه شباب مصر في الأمم الأفريقية .. الجبلاية »‬شريك« ‬عبدالغني.. ‬في فضيحة جوهانسبرج 
اكتسب  شباب مصر احترام كل من تابع بطولة افريقيا لكرة القدم تحت ٠٢ ‬سنة سواء من  شاهد المباريات في ملعب »‬دوبسنفيل« ‬في مدينة جوهانسبرج او عبر شاشات  التليفزيون.. ‬اكدوا ان المنتخب كان جديرا بأن  ‬يكون الطرف الثاني امام  نيجيريا في النهائي ان لم يعد بالكأس الي القاهرة..  
‬فقد تعرض لظلم  تحكيمي واضح من حامل  ‬الراية الذي أشار باعادة ركلتي ترجيح صدها باقتدار   ‬الحارس الواعد احمد الشناوي ليخسر  ‬الفريق المصري ٢/٤ ‬امام الكاميرون  بعد احتكامهما لركلات الترجيح من نقطة الجزاء لانتهاء الوقتين الاصلي  والاضافي بالتعادل السلبي وكان شبابنا  ‬الافضل طوال المباراة خاصة الشوط  الرابع.. 
‬وقد كانت مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث فرصة لرد الاعتبار   ‬من الفريق المالي لفوزه من كرة ثابتة في الجولة الثانية بالمجموعة الاولي  للدور الاول.. ‬كل الاجهزة الفنية للمنتخبات السبعة حرصت علي تهنئة المنتخب  خاصة بعد فوزه علي جنوب أفريقيا ١/٠ ‬في ختام الدور الاول والتأهل علي  حسابها الي الدور قبل النهائي وكأس العالم التي تقام  ‬في  ‬كولومبيا من ٨٢  ‬يوليو الي ٠٢ ‬اغسطس القادمين..  ‬وقد استحق ثلاثة من لاعبينا لقب رجل  المباراة في اربع مباريات وهم محمد صلاح ومحمد ابراهيم والشناوي في لقاءات  الدور الاول  ‬والنهائي.. ‬ولم يكن مستغربا ان يتسابق وكلاء اللاعبين   ‬المتواجدون في جنوب افريقيا لتقديم عروض احتراف للشناوي ومحمد حجازي ومحمد  ابراهيم ومحمد صلاح وايمن اشرف في مختلف الدوريات.‬ 
الصورة السلبية 
الصورة  السلبية الكبري في البطولة ‬هي وضع صورة مجدي عبدالغني عضو مجلس ادارة  اتحاد الكرة القدم  ‬بجوار صورة الزميل حسن خلف الله  ‬موفد الاهرام الي  البطولة علي البوابات وكأنهما  ‬مطلوبان  ‬للعدالة.. ‬بالنسبة لخلف الله تم  منعه من دخول  ‬المباريات بسبب ما قيل انه هاجم الاتحاد الافريقي كثيرا  واتهمه بالفساد والمؤامرة  ‬علي المهندس مصطفي فهمي السكرتير العام السابق  لمصلحة المغربي هشام العمراني القائم  ‬بالأعمال حاليا..  
 ‬لكن   ‬خلف الله اعطي اللجنة المنظمة للكاف الفرصة عندما فتح اتصالا مع اذاعة  الشباب والرياضة  ‬في مباراة مصر وليسوتو  ‬في افتتاح مباريات المجموعة  الاولي وقامت مندوبة شركة ‬sport.5 ‬المشترية لحقوق البث الحصري بتصويره..  ‬واعتبروا ذلك فرصة للقصاص  ‬منه!! ‬وتدخل  ‬فتحي نصير لحل المشكلة من خلال  علاقاته القوية مع المامي كاميرا الغيني  ‬نائب رئيس الاتحاد ورئيس اللجنة  المنظمة لكنهم طلبوا منه صيغة للاعتذار  ‬رفضها هو ومسئولو الاهرام   ‬وواصل الكتابة عن البطولة حتي اليوم الاخير  ‬دون حضور المباريات.‬ 
أما  الحدث الاسوأ فكان تسريح مجدي عبدالغني من عضوية لجنة التظلم  ‬بالكاف  وسحب بطاقة الاعتماد واخراجه من الملعب ليتوجه الي المطار  ‬للعودة للقاهرة  في نفس يوم الوصول بعد تعديل تذكرة السفر من ‬2 ‬مايو  ‬الموعد السابق..  ‬ارتكب عبدالغني تصرفا أساء اليه ولمصر واتحاد الكرة الذي شاركه نفس الجرم  عندما ترك البطولة يوم الخميس قبل الماضي وعاد للقاهرة لتقديم برنامجه  اليومي لأسبوع كامل الي جانب المشاركة في تحليل مباريات الدوري دون ان يبلغ  ‬اللجنة المنظمة بالسفر..  
‬وكشف الصدفة عن ‬غياب عبدالغني فالنظام  في الفندق يقضي بمراجعة الغرف  ‬كل يوم  ‬من جانب الأمن  ‬وتقديم اقرار  اللجنة.. ‬ونظرا  ‬لعدم تواجده في الايام الثلاثة الاولي تم ابلاغ   »‬الكاف« ‬وبالسؤال عرفوا انه سافر الي القاهرة رغم ان بعض المقربين منه  اشاعوا  ‬سفره الي كيب تاون التي تبعد حوالي الف كيلو متر عن جوهانسبرج  للفسحة علي الفور عقدت اللجنة اجتماعا وتم ارسال خطاب الي اتحاد الكرة  المصري ونسخة منه علي موقعة الالكتروني يطالب بعدم عودته الي جوهانسبرج علي  ان يتم تسوية الامور المالية مع »‬الكاف« ‬بعدم عودة الموظفين باعادة  المبالغ ‬المالية التي حصل عليها خلال الفترة من يوم سفره الي نهاية الدورة  وكذلك تحميله قيمة ايجار الغرفة التي تركها مغلقة.. ‬ 
ضرب عبدالغني  عرض الحائط بما قرأ وسمع وعاد الي جوهانسبرج واعتقد ان الامر سهل باقناع  المسئولين في الاتحاد الافريقي بأن ظروفا طارئة دفعته للسفر رغم انه رجل  اعلامي والكثيرون تابعوه عن  ‬القناة التي يقدم برامجه  ‬فيها.. ‬ولم  ياخذوا بقوله انه وجد الخطاب في ‬غرفته بعد الوصول.. ‬لكن تعليمات صدرت  فورا بعودته الي القاهرة بالتنسيق مع كل الجهات ومنها البوليس الذي ذهب الي  مجدي الجالس وحده في اقصي يمين المقصورة وطالبوه بمرافقته الي خارج  الاستاد لدرجة انهم منعوه من الانتظار لحضور السيارة الخاصة برئيس البعثة  التي استخدمها لتوصيله للمطار كما احضرته في ساعة مبكرة من صباح نفس  اليوم.‬ 
هذا الخلل الاداري اضيف اليه خطاب ارسله الاتحاد المصري علي  عجل الي اللجنة المنظمة بتعيين مجدي عبدالغني رئيسا للبعثة بدلا من فتحي  نصير لكن اللجنة رفضت هذا الخطاب بخطاب آخر  ‬لاتحادنا يؤكد علي التزامها  بالرئيس المعين منذ قدوم البعثة الي جوهانسبرج وهو ما اعتبروه ردا لاعتبار  رجل بحجم  ‬وقيمة نصير مراقبا في الاتحادين الافريقي والدولي والذي نجح في  وضع بعثة مصر وفريقها في المكان الطبيعي بين الافارقة بما يملك من علاقات  قوية جدا ولغة متميزة وحوار هادي ظهر بوضوح في أزمة صغيرة في المؤتمر الفني  قبل لقاء جنوب افريقيا عندما وافق علي تغيير زي الفريق من لون العلم  المصري الي الابيض ليكتسب احترام الجميع.‬ 
ورأيي الشخصي انه يصلح لادارة الملف الرياضي الافريقي مثله مثل كل ‬الملفات الاخري المفتوحة كملف مياه النيل.‬ *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- السادات يعتذر عن رئاسة الاتحاد!‬ 
أثار  خبر اعتذار عفت السادات ‬عن رئاسة الاتحاد السكندري في اللحظات الأخيرة  صدي واسعاً ‬في أركان نادي الاتحاد خاصة وان الجميع كان في انتظار المنقذ  الذي سينتشل النادي من محنته بحفنة من أمواله  ‬لإصلاح شراع السفينة  الخضراء الممزقة.. ‬الا ان الرياح جاءت بما لاتشتهي السفن واعتذر السادات  قبل بدء المهمة مشيرا ان قرر اعتذاره لن يعود فيه.. ‬وقال: ‬انه عندما يأتي  بأسماء كبيرة مثل ساويرس ورئيس بنك الاستثمار و رجال الاستثمار والبنوك  الكبار لينتشلوا الاتحاد من مأزقه و يتم رفضها  ‬فهذا كان اجدي لرحيله.  
‬واضاف  حبي للإتحاد كبير  ‬ولذا   ‬تنازلت عن القائمة التي اخترتها من خارج أعضاء  النادي و التي تضم عددا من رجال الأعمال الكبار وتم اختيار ‬7 ‬أسماء من  اعضاء الجمعية العمومية وعرضها علي الدكتور عصام سالم محافظ الاسكندرية  والتي وافق عليها في بادئ الأمر.. ‬و لكنه عاد واعترض مرة آخري علي ‬4  ‬أسماء بعد مرور ساعة واحدة من الاجتماع وهو ما جعلني أؤكد علي أعتذاري عن  عدم قبول المهمة مؤكداً ‬انه مستعد تماما لمساعدة النادي من خارجه و سيساند  اي مجلس قادم معين خلال هذه الفترة..‬ 
من جانب آخر أدي الفريق  الاول لكرة القدم بنادي الاتحاد مرانه اليومي في تمام الواحده ظهرا ضمن  برنامج المعسكر المغلق المقام بأفريكانو أستعدادا لمباراه المصري  البورسعيدي.. ‬وأبدي عدد كبير من اللاعبين  ‬حزنهم الشديد بعد علمهم بخبر  رحيل  ‬عفت السادات بعد ان شاهدوا هذه التصريحات عبر ‬القنوات الفضائية.‬ *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- »‬توأم« ‬هاني سعيد.. ‬وتأشيرة زكي.. ‬وإمتحانات ابراهيم سبب تخلفهم عن السفر للسعودية 
غادر  مساء أمس فريق نادي الزمالك القاهرة متجها إلي ‬السعودية لخوض المباراة  الودية أمام الاتفاق السعودي ‬غداً ‬الخميس في مهرجان إعتزال اللاعب  عبدالله صالح.. ‬وقد سافر مع الفريق المستشار جلال ابراهيم رئيساً ‬للبعثة  ومعه ماهر عبدالعزيز عضو مجلس الإدارة.. ‬وتتكون البعثة من ‬24 ‬لاعباً  ‬هم: ‬عبد الواحد السيد ومحمود عبد الرحيم جنش ومصطفي عبد الستار في حراسة  المرمي و محمود فتح الله ومحمد يونس ومحمود فتح الله وعمرو الصفتي وأحمد  ‬غانم  ‬وحازم أمام  ‬و صبري رحيل ومحمد عبد الشافي وأحمد قطاوي وعمر جابر  وأحمد توفيق و عاشور الأدهم وحسن مصطفي وإبراهيم صلاح وحسام عرفات وحسين  ياسر المحمدي وشيكابالا وعلاء علي وأحمد جعفر والجزائري محمد عوديه و  الإيفوراي أبوكونيه.‬ 
ويغيب عن الفريق ثلاثة لاعبين هم: ‬المهاجم  عمرو زكي حيث لم يستطع إستخراج تأشيرة السعودية وسوف يستكمل برنامجه  العلاجي في القاهرة وهاني سعيد الذي حصل علي إذن من الجهاز الفني بعدم  السفر للبقاء مع زوجته التي وضعت منذ أيام قليلة توأم ومحمد ابراهيم نظراً  ‬لأدائه الإمتحانات الدراسية.‬ 
من ناحية أخري.. ‬أبدي حسام حسن  المدير الفني لفريق الزمالك رضاه التام عن أداء لاعبيه في مباراة  الاسماعيلي بعد التعادل معه بدون أهداف.. ‬وأكد العميد ان اللاعبين نفذوا  ‬80٪ ‬من تعليماته لهم وانه راض  ‬عن النتيجة خاصة انها جاءت امام منافس  قوي بحجم النادي الإسماعيلي الذي يمتلك مجموعة كبيرة من اللاعبين المميزين  وجهاز فني كفء ويلعب علي أرضه ووسط جماهيره ولديهم رغبة كبيرة في تحقيق  الفوز والدخول بقوة في المنافسة علي بطولة الدوري العام.‬ 
وأكد حسام  ان الاسماعيلي استطاع ان يسيطر علي المباراة في دقائقها العشر الأخيرة  لذلك فقد قام بتغيير محمود عبدالرازق شيكابالا بعدما شعر اللاعب بالإجهاد  حيث خشي عليه حسام من التعرض لإصابة تبعده عن مباريات الفريق القادمة.‬ 
ونفي  حسام ان يكون قد لعب بخطة دفاعية أمام الإسماعيلي حيث اعتمد في تشكيلة  الفريق علي ثلاثة لاعبين في خط الوسط هم ابراهيم صلاح وحسن مصطفي وعاشور  الأدهم منذ بداية اللقاء.. ‬وأكد انه لعب بخطة تتناسب مع قوة الفريق  المنافس الذي يلعب كرة حديثة علي أرضه وأمام جماهيره.‬ 
وأضاف حسام  ان فريقه قدم مباراة جيدة في الشوط الأول وان الفريق كان يحق له الحصول علي  ضربة جزاء لصالح حسن مصطفي لكن الحكم لم يحتسبها.‬ 
وأكد حسام حسن  أن الدوري مازال في الملعب والمنافسة قوية بين الفرق المتصارعة عليه مؤكدا  أن حسم اللقب سيكون في الأسابيع الأخيرة من المسابقة.. ‬حيث ان الفريق  مازال علي صدارة الدوري برصيد ‬40 ‬نقطة والإسماعيلي ‬35 ‬نقطة في المركز  الثاني.‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الأهلى يفتح ملف إيلونجا .. مجلس الإدارة يناقش أحداث بورسعيد 
دخل  الأهلي في جولة جديدة من المفاوضات مع المهاجم الكونغولي ديبا إيلونجا نجم  نجران السعودي للاستفسار عن الموقف النهائي للاعب بعد دخول عدة أندية في  السعودية وقطر والإمارات على خط التفاوض مع اللاعب مما يهدد أمل الأهلي في  التعاقد معه. 
علمت «الجمهورية» أن مسئولي الأهلي جددوا الاتصال  بوكيل أعمال اللاعب بعدما نما إلى علمهم دخول عدة أندية من السعودية  وخارجها في الصراع على اللاعب رغم موافقته السابقة على الانضمام للأهلي بعد  انتهاء عقده مع نجران في الموسم الحالي. 
تسعى لجنة الكرة بالأهلي  إلى التعرف على الموقف النهائي لإيلونجا مبكرا حتى يتسنى لها في حالة  التأكد من عدم التعاقد معه على البدء فورا في التفاوض مع لاعبين آخرين  وأبرزهم الكاميروني أوتوبونج مهاجم الاتحاد السكندري رغم رحيل محمد مصيلحي  من رئاسة النادي السكندري ورغبة العديد من الأندية في التعاقد مع اللاعب. 
من  ناحية أخرى ، يعقد مجلس إدارة النادي الأهلي اليوم الأربعاء اجتماعه  الشهري برئاسة الكابتن حسن حمدي رئيس النادي.. ويشهد اجتماع اليوم مناقشة  العديد من الموضوعات يأتي في مقدمتها الأحداث التي تعرض لها فريق كرة القدم  وجماهيره خلال وبعد مباراته أمام المصري في بورسعيد حيث يسعى مجلس الإدارة  إلى التوصل للقرار المناسب الذي يحفظ حقوق النادي من ناحية ويضمن أن تسود  روح المنافسة الشريفة والنظيفة في الدوري وغيرها من المسابقات في مصر. 
كان  الكابتن محرم الراغب مدير عام النادي قد أكد أن النادي سعى لجمع كل  المعلومات الخاصة بهذه الأحداث لطرحها للمناقشة خلال اجتماع مجلس الإدارة  تمهيدا لاتخاذ القرارات المناسبة.. وكان الأهلي قد احتج أيضا على خلال  الأيام القليلة الماضية على اقتصار العقوبات المفروضة على النادي المصري من  قبل اتحاد الكرة على الغرامة المالية التي ستحصل لصالح اتحاد الكرة بينما  لن يستفيد الأهلي شيئا رغم الأضرار التي وقعت عليه. 
من ناحية أخرى ،  طالب الجهاز الفني للفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي لاعبي الفريق بإغلاق  ملف الدوري الممتاز مؤقتا وتركيز كل تفكيرهم وجهودهم في مباراة الفريق  المرتقبة أمام زيسكو الزامبي يوم الأحد المقبل في إياب دور الستة عشر لدوري  الأبطال الأفريقي والتي يحتاج الأهلي للفوز فيها بأي نتيجة من أجل التأهل  لدور الثمانية (دور المجموعتين) بعد انتهاء مباراة الذهاب في زامبيا  بالتعادل السلبي.. يصل زيسكو إلى القاهرة غدا الخميس بعدما أرسل مندوبا إلى  القاهرة أمس للاطمئنان على ترتيبات استقبال الفريق وإقامته وتدريباته. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- مجلس عباس يحذر من بيع شيكابالا .. بـ 20 مليونا 
علمت  «الجمهورية» أن مجلس إدارة نادى الزمالك السابق برئاسة ممدوح عباس حذر  المجلس الحالى بقيادة المستشار جلال إبراهيم من التصرف فى شيكابالا أو بيعه  نهائيا بمليونى ونصف المليون يورو فقط وفقا لآخر العروض الرسمية التى  تلقاها اللاعب .. وأعلن المجلس السابق فى مناقشات ورسائل سرية أن المبلغ  المعروض لا يتناسب مطلقا مع اللاعب أو إمكانياته أو حتى العروض التى تلقاها  على مدار الشهور الماضية ووصل فى بعض الأحيان إلى 4 ملايين ونصف المليون  يورو .. وهو مايمثل إهدارا للمال العام فى حالة التنازل عن القيمة الماضية  .. 
جاء ذلك خلال مفاوضات استعادة النادى لنسخ العقد الأصلية  والموجودة بحوزة ممدوح عباس والتى وقع عليها شيكابالا من طرف واحد على سبيل  مساعدة الزمالك فى الحفاظ عليه أمام شكاوى ومذكرات أندرلخت البلجيكى العام  الماضى .. وهى المفاوضات نفسها التى شهدت خلافا بين المجلسين فى ظل تلويح  المستشار بعدم شرعية العقد الموقع من اللاعب والمملوك حاليا للمجلس السابق  .. وإمكانية لجوء اللاعب إلى الطعن عليه فى أى وقت .. وهو ما أدى بالطبع  إلى تأخر وصول العقد بخلاف وفاة شقيقة عمرو الجناينى عضو المجلس السابق  وأحد الأطراف الفاعلة فى المفاوضات وصاحب خطوة الحصول على توقيع اللاعب .. 
على  عكس ما جاء به حسام حسن المدير الفنى عقب انتهاء مباراة الفريق أمام  الإسماعيلى بالتعادل السلبى .. وحديثه حول رضاه التام عن النتيجة والنقطة  ... وجه حسام لوما شديدا للاعبين عقب اللقاء وبالتحديد فى غرفة خلع الملابس  وأكد أن استمرار تسرب النقاط وضياعها سيؤدى إلى تعطيل مسيرة الزمالك نحو  اللقب ، خاصة وأن المنافس التقليدى يبحث عن مخرج ودافع قوى نحو المنافسة  على البطولة والدرع .. واستغل المدير الفنى تأخر السيارة الخاصة بالفريق  وعدم وصولها إلى ستاد الاسماعيلية فى الموعد المحدد حتى يمطر الجميع بوابل  من العبارات والجمل الرنانة التى تحمل صنوفا من التحذيرات واستعداده التام  لإجراء تغييرات بالجملة فى كل مباراة حتى يحقق هدفه فى النهاية .. 
أما  عن اللقاء .. فقال حسام حسن إن التعادل أمام الإسماعيلى أمر مقبول خاصة  وأنت تلعب أمام منافس متكامل يملك الطموح والرغبة فى الفوز وحصد النقاط  الثلاث .. وهو يلعب على أرضه ووسط جمهوره ولا يقل فى مقوماته وقدرات لاعبيه  عن الزمالك نفسه .. وبالتالى فإن التعادل نتيجة مرضية له ولجهازه الفنى .. 
ولم  ينس المدير الفنى توجيه اللوم إلى حكم اللقاء جهاد جريشه بسبب تغاضيه عن  احتساب ركلة جزاء صحيحة لفريقه كانت كفيلة بضمانه النقاط الثلاث ومواصلة  التقدم نحو منصة التتويج فى النهاية .. 
وركز إبراهيم حسن مدير الكرة  على تمسك الفريق بالقمة وعدم التفريط فيها تحت أى ظرف .. وأشار إلى أن  التعادل لم يبعد الزمالك عن قمته فمازال هو المتصدر وحده وبصرف النظر عن  باقى النتائج .. وأن كرة القدم لاتعرف الفوز دائما وأبدا ودون تغيير ..  وأشار إلى أن الزمالك سينعم مستقبلا بعودة بعض عناصره الفعالة مثل عمرو زكى  فى الهجوم وأحمد سمير فى الوسط .. وهو ما يعنى اكتمال القوة الضاربة  والسعى وراء تحقيق الهدف فى النهاية .. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- قلق فى جهاز المنتخب بسبب غياب أبو تريكه وحسن وجدو 
تسود  حالة من القلق بين أعضاء الجهاز الفنى للمنخب الوطنى..وعلى رأسهم حسن  شحاته وشوقى غريب..بسبب تراجع المستوى الفنى والبدنى والغياب الواضح  لمجموعة من أبرز الاعمدة الرئيسية ..خاصة محمد أبوتريكه وأحمد حسن وجدو..فى  هذا الوقت الحرج وقبل أصعب وأهم مباريات الفريق أمام جنوب إفريقيا  بالقاهرة خلال الفترة من 3 الى 6 يونيه القادم بالقاهرة..والتى لابديل لنا  فيها غير الفوز وبفارق جيد من الاهداف .. حتى لا يضيع الامل وتموت الفرصة  الحاليه الصعبة فى التأهل لنهائيات كأس الأمم الافريقية. 
فى الوقت  الذى يشعر الجهاز بسعادة كبيرة لاستعادة نجوم آخرين من الأساسيين لقدر كبير  من الفورمة المعروفين بها بعد تراجع المستوى او الغياب لفترة ليست قصيرة  خاصة حسنى عبدربه ومحمد شوقى. ويرى شوقى غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب أن  الجهاز بقيادة حسن شحاته لم يستقر بشكل عام على اللاعبين الذين سيتم  اختيارهم يوم 26 مايو الجارى وبعد مباريات الأسبوع 23 للدورى..لأداء مباراة  جنوب إفريقيا..التى لم يحدد الجهاز أيضا اليوم. والتوقيت والملعب الذى  تقام فيه.. وإن كان هناك استقرارعلى إقامتها ليلا تحت الاضواء. ولن يتم  مجاملة أى لاعب مهما كانت نجوميته وتاريخه ورصيده .. 
والاختيار لهذه  المباراة بالذات سوف يكون بناء على معايير فنية وبدنية ومعنوية خالصة  ودقيقة..وبشرط أن يكون اللاعب جاهز تماما وبنسبة 100 % ..وأن يكون من  المنتظين بشكل واضح فى مباريات فريقه بالدورى..وله مستوى ثابت وقوى ومؤثر.  على أداء فريقه ونتيجة المباريات..لأن لقاء جنوبإافريقيا هذه المره له وضع  وظروف خاصة وصعبة جدا..ويراهن فيه المنتخب والجهاز على مستقبله  وتاريخه..ولا بديل عن الفوز.  
ويشعر الجهاز بانتعاش أكبر بالمستوى  والشكل والإنجاز الذى حققه منتخب الشباب بالتأهل لنهائيات كأس  العالم..والحالة الفنية والبدنية والقدرات العالية لمجموعة من لاعبيه ..ولا  شك أن كل ذلك سوف يفرض على جهاز المنتخب الوطنى ..لما يقول شوقى غريب  المدرب العام..تغيير خريطة ومعالم وتشكيل المنتخب.. خلال المرحلة القادمة  وإجراء عملية إحلال وتجديد كبيرة وجريئة ..خاصة وأن معظم لاعبى الشباب  ينتظمون فى مباريات الدورى مع فرقهم بصورة واضحة واكتسبوا قدرا كبيرا من  الخبرة واللعب تحت ضغط عصبى فى منافسة صعبة وأمام جماهير كبيرة.. 
ومن  أبرز هؤلاء محمد صلاح والننى من المقاولون العرب..ومحمد حمدى هداف الاتحاد  والذى يؤكد كل مباراة أنه هداف من طراز رائع ومحمد ابراهيم وعمر جابر من  الزمالك وأيمن شرف مدافع الاهلى والحارس الشناوى وغيرهم.. 
وهناك  مجموعه اخرى رائعه فى المنتخب الاوليمبى. واشاد غريب بقوة المنافسة فى  الدورى وارتفاع المستوى ودخول قوى مختلفة وفرض إرادتها على المنافسة مثل  الشرطه وطلائع الجيش وانبى وبتروجت وخلافه لمصلحة المنافسة والمنتخب..وانه  برغم التخوف السابق من التوقف الطويل منذ يناير إلا أنه وضح أنه حقق عائدا  فنيا وبدنيا ومعنويا جيدا بفضل حصول النجوم على فترة راحة كافية كانوا  يحتاجونها منذ فترة طويلة بسبب كثرة المشاركات المحلية والافريقية والارهاق  الذى كانوا يعانون منه. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الأهلي «بريمو» إفريقيا.. والزمالك 228 عالمياً 
استعاد الأهلي صدارة الأندية الإفريقية باحتلاله المركز الـ76 عالمياً في التصنيف الشهري للاتحاد الدولي للتاريخ والإحصاء. 
وتراجع الأهلي أربعة مراكز عن تصنيف الشهر الماضي ورغم ذلك انتزع صدارة الأندية الإفريقية من مازيمبي الكونغولي. 
في المقابل واصل الزمالك تقدمه في التصنيف وحقق طفرة هائلة حيث تقدم 109 مراكز ليحتل المركز 228.   - أياكس الهولندي يكرم ميدو 
تلقي  أحمد حسام «ميدو» مهاجم الزمالك دعوة من ناديه السابق أياكس امستردام  الهولندي لتكريمه ومنحه وسام شرف خاصا تقديرا لجهوده مع الفريق وحصوله علي  عدة بطولات معه، وسوف يتم تكريم ميدو علي هامش مباراتي ختام الكأس لفريقه  يوم 8 مايو والدوري يوم 15 مايو أمام فريق تفينتسي أنشخيدة. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- 72 ساعة تحسم مشاركة أبوتريكة وبركات الإفريقية 
أغلق  البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني لفريق الكرة الأول بالنادي  الأهلي  الملف المحلي «مؤقتا» وطوي صفحة الدوري العام استعداداً لاستئناف  فريقه  لمشوار دوري الأبطال الإفريقي بخوض مباراة العودة أمام زيسكو  الزامبي التي  ستقام باستاد القاهرة الأحد المقبل. 
وقد فرضت نتيجة لقاء الذهاب  التي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي بين الفريقين حالة  من القلق والحذر لدي جوزيه  الذي واجه لاعبيه بخطورة الموقف مشدداً عليهم  ضرورة نسيان نتيجة المباراة  الأولي التي لم تعط أي أفضلية لفريق علي حساب  الآخر. 
في نفس الوقت  لا يزال الموقف الطبي للثنائي محمد أبوتريكة ومحمد بركات لم  يحسم بعد  إمكانية لحاقهما بمباراة زيسكو المقبلة من عدمه فالأول زاد الأمر  غموضا  بالنسبة لإصابته حيث لم تظهر الأشعة التي أجراها أبوتريكة معاناته  من أي شد  في السمانة رغم استمرار شعوره ببعض الآلام وهو ما جعل الجهاز  الطبي بقيادة  وليد عبدالباقي يشخص الإصابة بأنها كدمة قوية تلقاها اللاعب  خلال مشاركته  في الشوط الأول من مباراة المصري. 
وأوضح طبيب الأهلي أن موقف  أبوتريكة سيحسم بانتهاء شعوره بالألم وهو ما  سيظهر خلال قيام اللاعب ببعض  الجري الخفيف علي أن يكون القرار النهائي  بشأن مشاركته من عدمه أمام زيسكو  خلال الـ72 ساعة المقبلة وهو نفس ما  ينطبق علي محمد بركات نجم الفريق الذي  يعاني من شد في أربطة منتصف القدم  منذ مشاركته في مباراة المصري مشدداً علي  أن نسب لحاقه الثنائي بلقاء  زيسكو لا تتعدي 50% حتي الآن، في الوقت الذي  زادت فيه كفاءة الجهاز  التنفسي لعماد متعب مهاجم الفريق الذي يؤدي حالياً  برنامجه التأهيلي ووصلت  إلي 90% وفقاً لتأكيدات طبيب الفريق الذي شدد علي  أن استعادة اللاعب  لقدراته التنفسية كاملة سيجعله قادراً علي تحمل الأحمال  التدريبية التي  سيخضع لها في المرحلة المقبلة. 
علي جانب آخر قرر  أحمد ناجي مدرب الحراس إشراك شريف إكرامي حارس المرمي مع  فريق الشباب ليخوض  أول مباراة له بعد فترة غياب طويلة عن الملاعب للإصابة  حتي يستعيد حاسته  الفنية ويصبح جاهزاً للمشاركة مع الفريق الأول بالأهلي  في المرحلة المهمة  المقبلة.*

----------


## محمد السيد

* - الأهلي يرفض الراحة.. ووفد «زيسكو» يتفقد فندق الإقامة وملعب التدريب 
يستأنف  فريق الكرة الأول بالنادي الأهلي تدريباته اليوم بدون راحة استعدادًا  لمباراته المقبلة أمام زيسكو التي ستقام 8 مايو الجاري في أياب دور الـ16  لبطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا حيث يطمع الجهاز الفني بقيادة البرتغالي مانويل  جوزيه لتخطي عقبة زيسكو من أجل التأهل إلي دوري المجموعات الذي ستنطلق أولي  مبارياته أحد أيام 15 أو 16 أو 17 يوليو المقبل.. وسيؤدي الأهلي تدريباته  العادية علي ملعبه بالجزيرة فيما سيؤدي فريق زيسكو تدريباته بملعب الأهلي  بمدينة نصر خلال يومي الخميس والجمعة علي أن يؤدي تدريبه الأخير علي ملعب  استاد القاهرة. 
وكان الفريق الزامبي قد أرسل مندوبين بالأمس لمتابعة  الملعب الذي سيؤدي عليه الفريق تدريباته بالاضافة إلي فندق الاقامة أسوة  بما حدث من الأهلي عندما سافر سيد عبدالحفيظ مدير الكرة إلي زامبيا قبل  وصول البعثة بـ48 ساعة. 
وكثف الأهلي محاولاته خلال الفترة الأخيرة  لحجز فندق اقامة 3 نجوم لبعثة زيسكو تعاملاً بالمثل حيث اشتكي الأهلي من  سوء الاقامة في زامبيا بالرغم من أن فريق زيسكو يمتلك الامكانيات المادية. 
وفيما  يتعلق بالغيابات داخل صفوف الفريق انضم أيمن أشرف إلي قائمة المصابين حيث  تعرض اللاعب للاصابة بالتواء في الكاحل أثناء لقاء منتخب الشباب في بطولة  مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع أمام مالي. 
وكان اللاعب قد  حضر إلي النادي أمس الأول ولكنه لم يشارك في التدريبات للاصابة وقال إنه  سيعود للتدريبات بعد فترة راحة لمدة ثلاثة أيام فيما شارك الثنائي أحمد  نبيل مانجا الذي تم ضمه إلي قائمة مباراة الفريق أمام الجونة بالأمس ورامي  ربيعة.. وبعيدا عن استعدادات وتدريبات فريق الأهلي احتفل أحمد حسن «الصقر»  قائد المنتخب الوطني ولاعب فريق الكرة بالأهلي بعيد ميلاده الـ36 أمس الأول  وحرص زملاؤه والجهاز الفني علي تقديم التهنئة له. 
ومن ناحية أخري  يبحث اللاعب شهاب الدين أحمد عن عرض احتراف نظرًا لتضاؤل فرصته في المشاركة  خلال الفترة المقبلة وأن كان اللاعب قد انضم لقائمة الفريق في مباراة  الجونة بالأمس.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- عبد الغنى : أنا مش تاجر مخدرات علشان يتم ترحيلي.. ولست موظفاً حتي أستأذن من الكاف 
تعرض  مجدي عبدالغني عضو مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة لهجوم عنيف الأيام الماضية بسبب  سفره لجنوب أفريقيا لحضوره بطولة الأمم الأفريقية للشباب، ثم تركها وعاد  لمصر، ثم سافر مرة أخري لجوهانسبرج، لذلك كان يجب أن نضع كل هذه الأمور  أمام عبدالغني لكي يوضح أسباب السفر والعودة. وكشف عضو الجبلاية  لـ«روزاليوسف» عما دار في الكواليس.. كما تحدث عن لجنة شئون اللاعبين  واختيار أعضائها الجدد، بالإضافة إلي الجمعية العمومية وفجر مفاجأة في هذا  السياق.. وأجانب عن تساؤلات عديدة في هذا الحوار بصراحته المعهودة بعد أن  أصبح لغزا وأثار الجدل حوله في الآونة الأخيرة. 
> لماذا كل هذا الهجوم عليك؟ 
- ناس حاقدة! 
> وماذا حدث في جنوب أفريقيا؟ 
-  موضوع عادي لقد تم اختياري في لجنة التظلمات ببطولة الأمم الأفريقية  للشباب التي أقيمت بجنوب أفريقيا تحت رعاية الاتحاد الأفريقي.. وبعد  بدايتها بعدة أيام قررت النزول لمصر! 
> لماذا؟ 
- كان لدي بعض الأعمال الخاصة التي تحتم علي ضرورة التواجد بمصر في ذلك الوقت والحكاية كلها كانت أربعة أيام. 
> لكنك لم تبلغ الاتحاد الأفريقي.. لماذا؟ 
- عبدالمنعم شطة المدير الفني للكاف وعمرو شاهين مدير التسويق كانا علي علم بسفري لمصر. 
> ولماذا لم تستأذن من السكرتير العام للكاف؟ 
- هو أنا موظف في الاتحاد الأفريقي حتي استأذن منه.. لقد فوجئت بأنهم غضبوا ولم أكن أعلم بموضوع الاستئذان ويوجد شيء آخر. 
> ما هو؟ 
- سافرت للقاهرة ثم عدت لجنوب أفريقيا علي حسابي الشخصي وليس علي حساب أحد، رغم ذلك فوجئت أنهم قاموا بإبلاغ الشرطة. 
> بصراحة أنت متهم بترك البطولة من أجل برنامجك بإحدي القنوات الفضائية؟ 
- هو أنا كنت متخفي ولا «مستخبي» في البيت! جئت القاهرة لكي أقدم برنامجي علي قناة «مودرن كورة»! 
> لكنك كنت تتقاضي بدلات إقامة وانتقال تقدر بـ287 دولارًا يوميا؟! 
- لو أخذت مليون دولار من الاتحاد الأفريقي هذا موضوع لا شأن لأحد به في مصر. 
> لماذا يقوم شوبير بالهجوم عليك؟ 
- لا أريد أن أتكلم عن هذا الموضوع؟ 
> لكن الاتحاد الأفريقي سوف يحقق معك في واقعة جنوب أفريقيا، فما تعليقك؟ 
- ليس تحقيقًا وإنما جلسة ودية. 
> ماذا عن اتهامك بأنك أسأت لمصر وتم ترحيلك من هناك؟ 
- هو أنا تاجر مخدرات حتي يتم ترحيلي؟! 
لماذا  يتحدثون عن مجدي عبدالغني فقط، ولا يتحدثون عن أشياء أخري حدثت هناك..  الواضح أنني «حارق» ناس كثيرة وكل ذلك بسبب الهدف الذي أحرزته في كأس  العالم عام 1990! 
> لقد حاولت التحايل علي قرار استبعادك بأنك رئيس لبعثة منتخب الشباب برغم وجود فتحي نصير، ما تعليقك؟ 
-عندما يوجد عضو مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة مع المنتخب فمن الطبيعي أن يكون رئيسا للبعثة وأن فتحي نصير مساعد له. 
> بعيدا عن أحداث جنوب أفريقيا هل تم اختيار أعضاء لجنة شئون اللاعبين؟ 
- بالفعل وهم عزمي فؤاد من الصعيد وحسن عقبي بجمعية المحترفين ومجدي عطية رئيس نادي دمنهور وخالد بيبو. 
> لكن خالد بيبو قدم استقالته. 
- استقالة غير رسمية. 
> هل ستستمر في رئاستها أيضا أم سيتم تعيين أحمد الضبع؟! 
- أنا عضو مجلس إدارة ومن حقي أن أتابع العمل في جميع اللجان وليس شئون اللاعبين فقط. 
> لماذا باقي الأعضاء لا يتدخلون في أعمال اللجان الأخري مثلك؟ 
- ولماذا الأضواء كلها مسلطة علي لجنة شئون اللاعبين وتترك المشرف علي لجنتي الكرة الخماسية والشاطئية! 
> الجمعية العمومية هي التي تقول عنك ذلك؟ 
- الجمعية العمومية عددهم 154 عضوا 20 منهم فقط أصحاب الأصوات العالية والمعارضة. 
 > يعني سحب الثقة من اتحاد الكرة لن يتم؟ 
- ثمانية أعضاء من الذين تقدموا بطلب لدعوة الجمعية العمومية غير العادية سحبوا خطاباتهم ليتقلص العدد إلي 20 فقط!*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- شائعة زواج شيكابالا.. تغزو الزمالك 
لم  يتوقف الحديث داخل جدران نادي الزمالك حول زواج محمود عبدالرازق شيكابالا  سرا خلال الفترة التي سافر فيها الفريق للسعودية والكويت.. وما دفع البعض  لتصديق هذه الشائعة أن اللاعب رفض السفر مع فريقه للخليج دون مبرر قوي. 
ورغم  قوة الشائعة إلا أن إبراهيم حسن مدير الكرة بالزمالك أكد أنه لا يعلم شيئا  عن زواج شيكابالا، مشددا علي أن الأمر ليس أكثر من مجرد شائعة اطلقها  الذين يحاربون استقرار النادي.  - شحاتة.. فرحان بالحضري 
أجري  حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني الاول اتصالا هاتفيا بعصام الحضري  حارس المريخ السوداني للاطمئنان عليه بعد الحادث الذي تعرض له يوم الجمعة  الماضي. وحرص شحاتة علي تهنئة الحارس خلال الاتصال علي تألقه في الفترة  الاخيرة مع المريخ وقيادة فريقه للفوز والوصول الي قمة البطولة. كما أشاد  شحاتة بمحافظة الحضري علي مستواه وفقدانه 10 كيلو جرامات من وزنه. *

----------


## saiko897

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على مجهودك

----------


## محمد السيد

نورت الموضوع اخى

----------


## محمد السيد

* - فريق الكرة يكثف الاستعداد للقاء زيسكو الزامبي 
يؤدي  لاعبو الاهلي مرانهم الاساسي الساعة التاسعة والنصف صباحا باستاد التيتش  بالجزيرة استعدادا للقاء المهم مع نادي زيسكو الزامبي في عودة دور ال٦١  ‬للبطولة الافريقية للاندية الابطال والمزمع اقامته يوم الاحد القادم  باستاد القاهرة.. ‬لم يبق سوي يرانا خفيفا يؤديه الاهلي بعد ذلك ‬غد بدخل  بعده اللاعبون  ‬المرشحون  ‬لخوض المباراة معسكرا مغلقا وحتي موعد  اقامتها.‬ 
كان الفريق قد أدي مرانا قويا صباح امس استمر حوالي  ساعتين وتنوعت فتراته ما بين البدنية والمهارية والخططية واشتملت الاخيرة  علي التدريب علي التسديد القوي والمتقن سعيا من جوزيه المدير الفني لحل  اللغز المحير الذي يصادف المهاجمين ويؤدي  ‬لاهدار الفرص المؤكده امام  المرامي المنافسة ويتسبب في تواضع النتائج..  ‬ولم جوزيه تخصيص  ‬فقرة  للتدريب علي ضربات  ‬الجزاء  ‬تحسبا لاي  ‬مفاجأت تقضي  ‬بالاحتكام  ‬لهذه  النهاية.‬ 
شهد مران الامس عودة كل من معوض وعاشور وبركات للمران  والتأكد من سلامتهم  ‬وجاهزيتهم للمشاركة.. ‬بينما اجري ابوتريكة اشعة علي  قدمه المصابة لتحديد  ‬مدي جسامتها ونوعية العلاج ومدته والامل في الحاقة   ‬بالمباراة معقود  ‬خاصة مع ابداء اللاعب استعداده للمشاركة ولو حتي علي  مسئوليته الشخصية.‬ 
وبحث مجلس ادارة الاهلي في اجتماعه مساء اول امس  برئاسة حسن حمدي ما وقع لفريقه ولاعبين وجماهيره بكل  ‬من الاسماعيلية  وبورسعيد ذهابا وايابا وحرمان الغالبية العظمي من جماهيره من متابعة  المباراة واصدر في نهاية الاجتمهاع  ‬بيانا جاء فيه.. ‬رفع الامر الي  المسئول الاول عن الرياضة المصرية وهو المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي   ‬للرياضة مع ارسال صورة من بيانه الي د. ‬عصام شرف رئيس الوزراء..  ‬وطالب  البيان بالتحقيق لتحديد المسئول عن عدم حماية اللاعبين  ‬والجماهير في  بورسعيد وتعريضهم للخطر واتخاذ قرار واضح وحاسم لحماية لاعبي كل الاندية.. ‬ 
وانتهي  البيان الذي  ‬بدأ بلوم محافظ بورسعيد الذي لم يسمح لغالبية الجماهير  بدخول المباراة والتقصير في واجباته عن تأمين هذه الجماهير ورفض تصريحاته  الكثيرة والمغلوطة بشكر الحاكم العسكري  ‬للاقليم لتجاوبه السريع وقراره  الصائب بالسماح لما تبقي من الجماهير بدخول المباراة وتأمين حافلة الفريق  حتي مغادرتها حدود بورسعيد..  ‬واحتفظ الاهلي في بيانه بحق الكامل في اتخاذ  القرارات اللازمة التي تحمي لاعبيه وجماهيره وتحافظ علي كرمة مشجعيه.‬ 
ومن  ناحية اخري يستعد فريق الكرة الطائرة تحت قيادة مديره الفني كابتن ابراهيم  فخر الدين لمواجهة فريق السجون الكيني  ‬في مواجهة قوية تحتاج لتضافر كافة  الجهود للمحافظة علي اللقب والفوز بالكأس خاصة من الجماهير..  
‬كان  الاهلي قد فاز  ‬في الدور قبل النهائي علي طلائع الجيش ٣/‬صفر.  ٥٢/٣٢  ‬و٥٢/٣١ ‬و٥٢/٩١ ‬بينما فاز السجون الكيني في مواجهة ماراثونية علي الجامعة  الرواندي ٣/٢ ‬بنتيجة اشواط ٥٢/٣٢ ‬و٥٢/١٢ ‬و٣٢/٥٢‬و١٢/٥٢ ‬و١٢/٩١..  ‬ويلتقي الطلائع مع الجامعة الرواندي في مباراة تحديد المراكز الشرقية  والمركز الثالث.. ‬وابدي فخر الدين  ‬ثقته  ‬الكاملة في لاعبيه وقدرتهم   ‬علي الفوز  ‬والمحافظة علي اللقب.‬ *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- أزمة شيگابالا ‬تؤرق مجلس الزمالك.. ‬ورحيـــــــل اللاعــــــــــب بات وشـــــــــيگا!!‬ 
حالة  من الترقب الشديد تسود بين اعضاء وجماهير نادي الزمالك انتظارا لما تنطق   ‬به محكمة القضاء الاداري ‬غدا في القضية المهمة المتداولة منذ فترة لنظر  الدعوة المقامة من مرتضي منصور رئيس النادي السابق والخاصة ببطلان   ‬الانتخابات الاخيرة والتي أسفرت عن فوز ممدوح عباس برئاسة النادي ومعه  جميع افراد قائمته.. ‬وكان  ‬من المفترض ان يحسم الامر يوم ٦١ ‬ابريل  الماضي، ‬حيث كانت القضية قد وصلت لاخر درجات التقاضي الا ان اعتذار القاضي  لاستشعار الحرج،  ‬ارجأ اصدار الحكم الاخير، ‬او بمعني ادق اعادة القضية  الي نقطة الصفر مرة اخري.‬ 
وعلي الرغم من التكهنات التي تشير الي ان  المحكمة ستؤجل اصدار حكمها في القضية، ‬حيث المتوقع ان يطلب القاضي الجديد  استيفاء نفس  ‬مجموعة الاوراق والمستندات التي سبق تقديمها في الدوائر  القضائية السابقة، ‬الا انه من الممكن جدا ان يتم الفصل فيها ‬غدا، ‬وتعلن  المحكمة قرارها النهائي خاصة وان ظروف وملابسات القضية تكاد تكون معروفة  للجميع، ‬ولا يبقي  ‬لهيئة المحكمة سوي الاطلاع علي المستندات المقدمة  ودراستها بقليل من التأن والفترة الماضية منذ صدور قرار  ‬التأجيل يوم ٦١   ‬ابريل الماضي وحتي ‬غدا ٧  ‬مايو  (٣  ‬اسابيع) ‬هي فترة كافية لذلك.‬ 
يجيء  هذا  ‬في الوقت الذي يعيش فيه مجلس الادارة المعين  ‬الحالي برئاسة  المستشار جلال ابراهيم حالة من التوتر الشديد نظرا لبحث الازمة التي تفجرت  منذ فترة قريبة والخاصة بتجديد عقد اللاعب محمود عبدالرازق الشهيد  بشيكابالا نجم  ‬الفريق الاول لكرة القدم، ‬وهي الازمة التي يخشي المسئولون   ‬بالزمالك من التعامل معها بطريقة خاطئة فتأتي نتائجها مغضبة لجماهير  واعضاء النادي الذين  ‬يتابعون الموقف بترقب شديد خوفا من  ‬رحيل اللاعب  دون الحصول علي المقابل المادي المأمول منه..  
‬واذا كان  ‬اعضاء  وجماهير الزمالك والمسئولون ايضا ‬غيون أنفسهم ببقاء اللاعب مع ناديه،   ‬الا ان الضغوط العنيفة والاغراءات المادية الشديدة التي يتعرض لها اللاعب  من بعض الاندية الاوروبية تجعل عملية بقاءه مع الزمالك صعبة الي حد كبير،  ‬هذا فضلا عن ثقة اللاعب في ان خزينة الزمالك ‬غير مؤهلة لتقديره التقدير  المادي المناسب، ‬اضف  ‬الي ذلك ان عقد اللاعب الحالي مع الزمالك  ‬والذي   ‬ينتهي في يناير ٢١٠٢‬،  ‬يتيح له التفاوض مع النادي الذي يراه بداية من  الشهر القادم دون الحاجة للرجوع لناديه. ‬ 
كل هذه الامور تمثل عبئا  ثقيلا علي صدور المستشار جلال ابراهيم واعضاء مجلسه،  ‬بل ما يزيد العبء  ثقلا هو المخاوف التي تطارد مسئولي الزمالك وهم يتفاوضون  ‬مع بعض الاندية  الراغبة في شراء اللاعب وعلي رأسها اندرلخت البلجيكي حيث يأمل مسئولوا  الزمالك في الوصول الي قيمة تزيد عن القيمة التي كان وصل اليها من قبل  ممدوح عباس رئيس المجلس المنحل وهي خمسة ملايين يورو  (‬أي حوالي ٠٤ ‬مليون  جنيه مصري) ‬او علي الاقل الوصول لنفس هذه القيمة، ‬وهو أمر يبدو  ‬صعبا  للغاية بل انه مستحيل من الناحية النظرية.‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- المستشار جلال إبراهيم : ‬غموض موقف  عقد شيگابالا يضـــــــــــــــــــــع الإدارة فــــــــــي  موقـــــــــــــــف محــــــــــــــــــرج ‬ 
يختتم الزمالك  اليوم رحلته الي المملكة العربية السعودية بأداء مناسك العمرة بعدها تتوجه  البعثة الي المطار عائدة للقاهرة وفي لقاء سريع بالمستشار المستشار جلال  إبراهيم رئيس نادي الزمالك قال  ‬أن مسئولي النادي في حيرة من أمر تأخر  وصول عقد اللاعب محمود عبد الرازق شيكابالا الذي قام بتوقيعه مع ممدوح عباس  رئيس النادي الأسبق ‬، ‬للوقوف علي قانونية توقيعه لأي تعاقد مع اللاعب .  
‬وأضاف  أن اللاعب لديه رغبة ملحة في خوض تجربة الإحتراف الخارجي وفي نفس الوقت  فإن إدارة النادي وجماهيرة ‬متمسكه باللاعب لأقصي مدي ‬، ‬وهو ما تم بحثه  مع إبراهيم حسن المنسق العام لفريق الكرة بضرورة إنهاء الموضوع بأقصي سرعة  بما يتلاءم مع مصلحة النادي وجماهيرة ومصلحة اللاعب أيضاً .‬ 
وأشار  المستشار جلال إبراهيم أن نادي إندرلخت البلجيكي قام بالفعل بتقديم عرض لضم  اللاعب بقيمة ‬2*.‬5 ‬مليون يورو وهو مبلغ ‬أقل من قيمة اللاعب إذا ما  وضعنا في الإعتبار أن تعاقد اللاعب مع النادي جاء بقيمة ‬32 ‬مليون جنيه  لمدة ‬4 ‬مواسم . ‬من جانبة أكد إبراهيم حسن المنسق العام لفريق الكرة  بنادي الزمالك أن شيكابالا باق حتي نهاية هذا الموسم علي الأقل لحاجة  الفريق لجهوده في حسم لقب الدوري العام والذي يتصدره الزمالك حتي الآن  بفارق ‬4 ‬نقاط عن أقرب منافسيه .‬ 
وأقر المنسق العام بأن هناك  جهودا تبذل حالياً ‬لتمديد تعاقد اللاعب مع الفريق بجانب دراسة العروض  المقدمة وفي حال عدم ملاءمتها لمكانه واسم الزمالك واللاعب فإن تجديد  التعاقد معه سيكون 
أمر حتمي .‬ 
جاء ذلك علي هامش زيارة فريق  الكرة بنادي الزمالك للمنطقة الشرقية بالسعودية لمواجهة نادي الإتفاق  المطعم بنجوم الكرة السعودية  ‬في إطار مهرجان إعتزال اللاعب عبد الله صالح  .‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الأهلى يشكو محافظ بورسعيد لرئيس الوزراء 
أعلن  الأهلي تحفظه على قرار محافظ بورسعيد بعدم السماح لغالبية جماهير النادي  الأهلي لحضور المباراة وعدم قيامه بواجباته في تأمين هذه الجماهير.. وقرر  مجلس إدارة النادي رفع الأمر إلى المجلس القومي للرياضة بصفته المسئول  الأول عن الرياضة في مصر كما أرسل النادي نسخة من بيانه إلى المهندس عصام  شرف رئيس مجلس الوزراء لاتخاذ اللازم تجاه الأمر. كان مجلس إدارة النادي قد  ناقش خلال اجتماعه مساء أمس الأول الأربعاء جميع الأحداث التي تعرض لها  الفريق وجماهيره على هامش مباراة الأهلي والمصري البورسعيدي في الدوري  الممتاز لكرة القدم ومنها الاعتداء على أتوبيس الفريق لدى وصوله إلى  بورسعيد لخوض المباراة وما صاحب المباراة من أحداث وتجاوزات غير رياضية  طالت أعضاء الجهاز الفني واللاعبين قبل وأثناء وبعد اللقاء وهو ما عرض  الأتوبيس لخطر حقيقى بعد رشقه بالحجارة قبل وبعد اللقاء حيث تم تكسيره قبل  المباراة ب 24 ساعة. 
تصريحات مغلوطة 
كما أشار الأهلي في  بيانه إلى ما تعرضت له جماهير النادي في بورسعيد وإجبارها على العودة  وحرمانها من دخول المباراة ومساندة فريقها.. ورفض مجلس إدارة الأهلي  تصريحات محافظ بورسعيد والتي وصفها بأنها "مغلوطة" في هذا الشأن. 
طالب  الأهلي في بيانه بضرورة التحقيق لتحديد المسئول عن عدم حماية اللاعبين  والجماهير فى بورسعيد واتخاذ قرارات واضحة وحاسمة من شأنها توفير الحماية  لكل اللاعبين فى كافة الأندية..  
كما طالب بالتحقيق في منع غالبية  جماهير الأهلي من حضور المباراة وحرمان الفريق من دعمهم أثناء المباراة  وعدم توفير التأمين المناسب لهم.. وطالب الأهلي اتحاد الكرة بصفته المسئول  عن مسابقة الدوري بحث لجنة المسابقات على اتخاذ قرارات رادعة وحاسمة للحفاظ  على انتظام المسابقة وتوفير العدالة بين الجميع لأن العديد من قرارات  اللجنة تجاهلت بنود لائحة المسابقة وفيها الكثير من المغالطات والمجاملات  التي رفض الأهلي التعليق عليها سابقا بهدف استمرار المسابقة.  
في  نفس الوقت ، تقدم مجلس إدارة الأهلي بالشكر للحاكم العسكرى ببورسعيد  لتجاوبه السريع وقراره الصائب بالسماح لما تبقى من جماهير الأهلي بدخول  المباراة والعمل على تأمين حافلة الفريق حتى مغادرتها بورسعيد.  
من  ناحية أخرى ، اطمأن الجهاز الفني للفريق على سلامة اللاعب محمد أبو تريكة  نجم الفريق والذي غاب عن لقاء الأهلي مع الجونة بسبب الإصابة قبل أن يبدأ  التدريب الخفيف في اليومين الماضيين تمهيدا للعودة إلى المشاركة في  المباريات حيث يعكف الجهاز الفني حاليا على تجهيزه لمباريات الفريق  القادمة.  
كان أبو تريكة قد تحدث إلى البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه المدير  الفني للفريق وأكد له على سلامته وتعافيه تماما من الإصابة وطالبه بالفرصة  في المشاركة بمباراة الإياب أمام زيسكو الزامبي بعد غد الأحد في دور ال16  لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.  
يأتي ذلك في الوقت الذي طالب فيه جوزيه جميع  اللاعبين بأقصى جهد لديهم في الفترة المقبلة بعد "وصلة التعنيف" التي وجهها  لكثير من اللاعبين عقب مباراة الجونة بسبب التراخي في بعض فترات المباريات  التي خاضها الفريق في الفترة الماضية والتي كادت تكلف الأهلي غاليا في  الدقائق الأخيرة من لقاء الجونة.  
كما واصل جوزيه تطبيق بعض الفقرات  التدريبية الخاصة للاعبي الهجوم والوسط من أجل التركيز في التمريرات  والتسديد على المرمى للقضاء على ظاهرة إهدار الفرص السهلة التي تسنح  للاعبين أمام مرمى المنافس. كما طالب جوزيه وسيد عبد الحفيظ مدير الكرة  بالنادي اللاعب عماد متعب مهاجم الفريق بمزيد من التركيز في برنامجه  التأهيلي بعد تعافيه من الإصابة ليتمكن من العودة سريعا إلى المشاركة في  المباريات ليكون دعما قويا لهجوم الفريق الذي عانى كثيرا في الفترة  الماضية..  
وينتظر عودة متعب للمشاركة في المباريات بعد نحو أسبوعين  فقط وهو ما يضع عليه جوزيه أملا كبيرا في المرحلة الحاسمة الدوري الممتاز.  في نفس الوقت ، اطمأن جوزيه على سيد معوض ظهير أيسر الفريق والذي أصيب بشد  عضلي في مباراة الجونة ولكن الفحص الطبي أثبت تعافيه منها وقدرته على  المشاركة في لقاء زيسكو. 
وصول زيسكو 
كان فريق زيسكو قد وصل  إلى القاهرة صباح أمس وانتقل إلى فندق الإقامة بعد موقف غريب صادفه خلال  الرحلة من مطار القاهرة إلى الفندق حيث تعطل أتوبيس الفريق في الطريق وظل  اللاعبون داخل الأتوبيس لفترة ليست قصيرة وذلك تحت حراسة مكثفة من الشرطة  حتى وصل أتوبيس آخر لنقل اللاعبين. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- عقد شيكابالا وصل يا رجالة .. الزمالك يتسلم النسخة الأصلية .. والمستشار يرفض توقيعه 
كشف  المستشار القانوني لنادي الزمالك عن تلقي القلعة البيضاء النسخة الأصلية  من عقد محمود عبدالرازق "شيكابالا" نجم الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي  والمنتخب الوطني من ممدوح عباس رئيس النادي السابق .. والعقد كامل الأركان  ولكنه غير مؤرخ تماما ويحمل توقيع اللاعب على نسخه المختلفة بجميع البنود  المدرجة فيه .. وفيها المدة والمقابل المالي والمزايا المختلفة للاعب ومنها  حقه في الاحتراف وحصوله على مليون جنيه من جيب عباس الخاص في حالة فوز  الفريق بالدوري الممتاز .. ومليون آخر من الإعلانات على أن يحصل اللاعب على  نسبة 75 % من قيمة العقد في حالة عدم جلب أي نوع من الإعلانات الخاصة به  .. ويحصل على 5 ملايين ونصف المليون سنويا تزيد 500 ألف جنيه في كل عام من  أعوام العقد الأربعة .. 
** الغريب في الأمر أن المستشار جلال  إبراهيم رئيس النادي الحالي طالب ممدوح عباس الرئيس السابق بإرسال العقد  على أن يحمل توقيعه على النسخ .. حتى لايتحمل المجلس الحالي مسئولية  التوقيع والبنود المالية المختلفة .. وهو ما حمله الوسيط بالفعل لعباس ولكن  الأخير رفض الطلب وأكد أنه لن يرسل العقد إلا بالحالة التي وقعها اللاعب  دون زيادة أو نقصان .. وأنه على المجلس الحالي سرعة اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة  لتنفيذ بنود العقد إذا ما أراد الحفاظ على اللاعب .. 
ولم يتردد  المستشار أحمد جلال عضو المجلس السابق وابن رئيس المجلس الحالي في حمل  الطلب إلي عباس ثم حمل الرد مرة أخري إلي والده .. وحرص الرئيس السابق على  نقل معلومة أخري تتضمن رفض المجلس السابق للعقد وعدم اعتماده في الجلسة قبل  الأخيرة له .. واتخاذه قرارا آخر بتعديل العقد والدخول في مفاوضات جديدة  مع اللاعب في محاولة لتخفيض قيمته والوصول إلي حل وسط .. 
** لم يفرج  مسئولو الزمالك عن التفاصيل السابقة .. واعتمد الجميع على إثارة موضوع عدم  وصول العقد والتأكيد عليه أكثر من مرة استنادا إلي رفض عباس التعليق أو  تناول الملف تحت أي ظرف .. حتى أن المستشار جلال نفسه لم يفاتح التوءم حسام  وإبراهيم حسن المدير الفني ومدير الكرة خلال رحلة البعثة إلي السعودية  لملاقاة الاتفاق وديا أمس .. واكتفي فقط ببحث النادي عن مخرج لمشكلة اللاعب  .. 
** في المقابل .. لم يعلق إبراهيم حسن مدير الكرة علي القيمة  المالية للعقد وأكد على ان العقد يخص لاعبا محترفا ولايجوز التدخل فيه ..  فاللاعب يقول ما عنده والنادي يوافق أو يرفض .. والقيمة المالية لعقد  شيكابالا ليست بالأرقام الخيالية التي يتصورها البعض .. فأرقام العقد  متداولة لدي نجوم الفرق والأندية المختلفة .. ولابد من احترام العقد وقيمته  في كل الأحوال .. وأضاف أن الجهاز الفني في حاجة ماسة إلي اللاعب في  المرحلة المقبلة .. 
** تأتي تحركات ومحاولات الجميع في النادي في  الوقت الذي يتمسك فيه شيكابالا بالعقد وتفاصيله المالية المختلفة ومنها  المقدم .. ورفض اللاعب ووكيل أعماله فكرة تأجيل المقدم بأي شكل من الأشكال  .. وعدم الاستناد إلي الأزمة المالية الحالية التي يمر بها النادي .. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- المعارضة تتربص برئيس الأهلى 
يسعى  بعض أنصار المعارضة في النادي الأهلي إلى تنظيم وقفة احتجاجية داخل القلعة  الحمراء اليوم للمطالبة برحيل مجلس الإدارة الحالي بقيادة الكابتن حسن  حمدي بعد الشكاوى المقدمة ضد حمدي من أجل التحقيق معه بشأن وجود مخالفات في  وكالة الأهرام للإعلان والتي يترأسها. 
 يأتي ذلك بعد نحو عشرة أيام  من قيام المعارضة في النادي بتوزيع منشور يطالب بسحب الثقة من حمدي ومجلس  الإدارة في حالة ثبوت تورط حمدي وتشكيل مجلس مؤقت لإدارة شئون النادي بدلا  من مجلس حمدي الذي أشار البيان إلى أنه استنفد موارد النادي. 
 في  نفس الوقت ، أكد الكابتن محرم الراغب مدير عام النادي أن الأهلي قلعة كبيرة  لا تدار بالمنشورات وأن مثل هذه الأحداث تمثل واقعة خطيرة غير مسبوقة في  تاريخ النادي.. وأشار إلى أن النادي لديه جمعيته العمومية التي انتخبت هذا  المجلس وهي الوحيدة التي لها الحق في تجديد الثقة أو سحبها إذا كان هناك ما  يستدعي ذلك. 
كذلك سادت حالة من الاستياء داخل النادي مما أذيع ونشر  بهذا الشأن واستدل كثيرون على أن كل ذلك مجرد زوبعة ستزول سريعا بأن حمدي  كان في الكويت قبل أيام قليلة لتقديم واجب التعازي في رجل الأعمال الكويتي  الشهير ناصر الخرافي ولو كان لديه ما يخشاه لما عاد إلى القاهرة. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- جوزيه يبدأ الإعداد النفسي 
كشف  البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه ــ المدير الفني لفريق الكرة الأول بالنادي الأهلي  ـ عن مخاوفه من إصابة الفريق بعدوي الاستهتار، مما قد يقف حائلاً أمام  طموح الإدارة والجماهير والجهاز الفني سواء محليًا أو إفريقيًا خاصة أن  الأمور أصبحت صعبة نتيجة لأن الفريق سيواجه بعد ساعات زيسكو بطل زامبيا في  مواجهة إفريقية صعبة.. ويأتي تحذير جوزيه بسبب حالة اللامبالاة التي ظهرت  علي اللاعبين في مباراة الجونة الأخيرة في الأسبوع الـ19 من الدوري. 
المدير  الفني البرتغالي عاتب لاعبيه وحاول إفاقتهم قبل لقاء بعد الغد الصعب في  عودة دور الـ16 مطالبًا بحل حاسم لكثرة الفرص التي لاحت أمامهم، ولم  يترجموها لأهداف. 
وأكد البرتغالي للاعبيه: قائلاً: متفهم الظروف  التي نعيشها جميعًا من ضغط عصبي وتوتر، بسبب المنافسة مع الزمالك  والإسماعيلي، وإهدار الفرص أمر طبيعي في الكرة، في ظل مثل هذه الظروف التي  نعيشها لكن لن نتراجع عن علاج الأخطاء وأنا لن أقف مكتوف الأيدي حتي أجد  نفسي خارج البطولة.  - غالي يعطل عودة بركات.. وفرص أبوتريكة وشكري تتضاءل 
يعكف  البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني لفريق الكرة بالنادي الأهلي علي  دراسة فريق زيسكو «تليفزيونيا» من خلال مشاهدة عدة شرائط للمنافس الزامبي..  ولم يكد جوزيه يلتقط أنفاسه بعودة نجم الفريق محمد بركات للتدريبات  الجماعية أمس حتي فوجئ بإصابة النجم الزئبقي مجدداً بعد تدخل قوي من حسام  غالي نتج عنه كدمة شديدة في أربطة القدم وهي الإصابة ذاتها التي عاني منها  بركات بشد أبعده عن التدريبات الجماعية منذ مباراة المصري وتسبب في غيابه  عن آخر لقاءات الأهلي. 
وتضاءلت فرص لحاق الثنائي محمد أبوتريكة  وأحمد شكري بمباراة زيسكو المقرر لها بعد غد في ظل استمرار شكوي الأول من  وجود آلام لا تزال مجهولة المصدر بعدما أكدت الأشعة الأولي عدم وجود شد في  السمانة لكن طبيب الفريق قرر إخضاع اللاعب لآشعة أخري بالرنين المغناطيسي  علي مكان الإصابة في الوقت الذي عاني فيه شكري من إجهاد في العضلة الضامة  ليقلل من فرص لحاقه هو الآخر وتزداد الأمور تأزماً لعدم قيد سعيود  إفريقياً. 
وفي نفس الإطار يخضع الثنائي محمد شوقي وسيد معوض لاختبار  في التدريبات الجماعية لقياس مدي جاهزيتهما للمشاركة أمام زيسكو إن كانت  لم تحسم بعد وفقاً لتأكيدات طبيب الفريق رغم إشارته إلي أن نسب لحاقهما  بالمباراة تصل نسبتها إلي 70% لكن القرار النهائي سيتم اتخاذه غداً في ظل  معاناة شوقي منذ مباراة الجونة من كدمة قوية في العضلة الأمامية وإصابة  معوض بكدمة في الساق ولا يزال الثنائي يخضعان لتدريبات منفردة بالجري حول  الملعب في التدريب الصباحي أمس والذي شهد مشاركة حسام عاشور بعد شفائه من  الإصابة بإجهاد في السمانة ولا يختلف الأمر كثيراً لأيمن أشرف والذي عاد  للتدريبات الجماعية بعد شفائه هو الآخر من شد في أربطة الكاحل.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- ثورة في الزمالك ضد لجنة المسابقات 
 تعود للقاهرة اليوم بعثة فريقة الكرة بنادي الزمالك قادمة من السعودية بعد  المشاركة في مهرجان اعتزال عبدالله صالح الدوسري نجم نادي الاتفاق السعودي  الذي أقيم علي ملعب الأمير محمد بن فهد بالدمام مساء أمس.. وسط حضور  جماهيري كبير وتم الاتفاق علي التوجه إلي مكة لأداء العمرة. 
وأكد  حسام حسن أنه تعامل مع المباراة الودية علي أنها تجربة مفيدة وأفضل إعداد  للاعبين قبل مواجهة الجونة بالجولة الـ20 من عمر الدوري المقرر لها  الثلاثاء المقبل، حيث حرض علي الدفع بمعظم لاعبيه في المباراة خاصة  البعيدين عن التشكيل الأساسي وتم الاتفاق علي منح الفريق راحة من التدريبات  عقب العودة للقاهرة علي أن يستأنف تدريباته مساء الغد قبل السفر للغردقة  عقب تدريبات الأحد لمواجهة الجونة. 
يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي عاد فيه  للقاهرة أحمد سمير الذي تخلف هو الآخر عن رحلة السعودية قادماً من بلجيكا  بعدما انهي تدريبات العلاج الطبيعي، حيث يأمل في اللحاق بلقاءات الفريق  المقبلة لكنه أوضح صعوبة مشاركته في لقاء الجونة خاصة أنه بعيد عن جو  المباريات الرسمية أو الودية منذ فترة. 
في سياق آخر أبدي مسئولو  الزمالك وجماهيره استياءهم الشديد من تراجع لجنة المسابقات عن تطبيق عقوبة  اللعب بدون جمهور علي الأهلي بعد إطلاق جماهيره الشماريخ في لقائه أمام  الجونة، حيث تم تجاهل توقيع العقوبة والاكتفاء بتغريم الأهلي 20 ألف جنيه  للشباب الجماعي مع تغيير اللائحة، حيث تقرر نقل مباراة للفريق الذي يشعل  جماهيره أكثر من ثلاثة شماريخ ويلقي بها في أرض الملعب، وحاول الدكتور  عبدالله جورج سعد عضو المجلس المعين للزمالك وعضو لجنة المسابقات تبرير  القرار بأن تقرير مراقب المباراة عن لجنة المسابقات ذكر في تقريره أنه تم  اشعال شمروخ واحد فقط ولم يتم إلقاؤه في الملعب في حين أن لائحة العقوبات  حددت ثلاثة شماريخ تلقي في الملعب لتطبيق العقوبة، وأوضح جورج أنه تم تعديل  عقوبة إقامة المباريات بدون جمهور للنقل خارج المحافظة مع اعتبار أن  القاهرة الكبري التي تضم القاهرة والجيزة والقليوبية وحدة واحدة كما أبدي  مسئولو الزمالك استياءهم من إقرار اتخاذ الكرة بأحقية أيمن عبدالعزيز وسيد  مسعد في الحصول علي مستحقاتهما المتأخرة بعد رفض تظلم النادي.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الأهلي جاهز لاقتحام السجون الكينية لخطف بطاقة مونديال الأندية للطائرة 
يسدل  الستار غداً علي البطولة الإفريقية لأندية الكرة الطائرة التي ينظمها  الأهلي والمؤهلة لكأس العالم للأندية في نوفمبر المقبل بالعاصمة القطرية  الدوحة، حيث يلعب الأهلي مع السجون الكيني علي تذكرة التأهل لمونديال  الأندية عن القارة السمراء، ويسعي الأهلي لحجزها للمرة الثانية علي التوالي  لتحسين صورته العالمية بعد المشاركة الأولي الباهتة والتي جاءت في فترة  الإحلال والتجديد في الفريق. 
كما ستقام أيضاً مباراة تحديد المركزين  الثالث والرابع بين طلائع الجيش والجامعة الرواندي. وكان مجلس إدارة  الأهلي برئاسة حسن حمدي واللجنة العليا المنظمة للبطولة برئاسة المهندس  هشام سعيد قد قام بتوجيه الدعوة إلي الدكتور عصام شرف رئيس مجلس الوزراء  لحضور حفل ختام البطولة بعد تعثر حضوره لحفل الافتتاح لتواجده خارج البلاد،  وكذا تم توجيه الدعوة للمهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة  والدكتور صفي الدين خربوش رئيس المجلس القومي للشباب واللذين غابا عن  الافتتاح لتواجدهما خارج البلاد أيضاً، كما تم توجيه الدعوة لمحافظي  القاهرة والجيزة واللواء محمود أحمد علي رئيس اللجنة الأوليمبية المصرية  والدكتور مدحت البلتاجي المدير التنفيذي للمجلس القومي للرياضة وعلي  السرجاني رئيس اتحاد الكرة الطائرة وجميع سفراء الدول المشاركة في البطولة. 
وكما  جاء حفل الافتتاح بسيطاً سيأتي حفل الختام كذلك، ولن يتضمن أي فقرات فنية،  وسيحضر الحفل حسن حمدي رئيس مجلس إدارة الأهلي ومحمود الخطيب نائب رئيس  النادي وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة، وبعد المباراة الختامية يتم تسليم الجوائز مع  الإعلان عن الجوائز الفردية لأحسن لاعب وأحسن إرسال وأحسن حائط صد والتي من  المتوقع أن تصب جميعاً في مصلحة الأهلي وربما طلائع الجيش لكونهما أفضل  فريقين في البطولة، وتبدأ الوفود في المغادرة صباح الأحد وعلي مدار اليوم. 
وأكد  المهندس هشام سعيد عضو مجلس إدارة الأهلي ورئيس اللجنة العليا المنظمة  للبطولة أن الأهلي نجح كعادته في التنظيم رغم أن هذه البطولة نظمت في ظروف  غير عادية فما بين تكليف الأهلي بالتنظيم وافتتاح البطولة 10 أيام ولكن  النجاح واضح وملحوظ وبشهادة جميع رؤساء الوفود المشاركة وتوج النجاح ببلوغ  الأهلي للدور النهائي وسيتوج أكثر بتأهل الفريق لكأس العالم للأندية.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- قناة الجزيرة المرشح للفوز بصفقة بيع الدورى .. والتليفزيون يستنجد بـ شرف 
عبر  وسيط مصري تلقي سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم عرضا من قناة  الجزيرة الرياضية لشراء الدوري والكأس المصري فضائيًا وحصريًا في الموسم  المقبل مقابل 630 مليون جنيه مصري بدلا من 63 مليونا عائد البيع للنسخة  الأخيرة. 
الجزيرة ستلتزم بالبيع للقنوات الفضائية المصرية إذا رغبت  في نفس الوقت سيتم حصول تليفزيون مصر علي حقوق البث الأرضي، وشراء الحقوق  لو رغب في البث الفضائي، في نفس الوقت تقوم إدارة قناة الجزيرة الرياضية  حفاظًا علي جهودها للحصول علي الدوري والكأس المصري بوضع تصور آخر في ظل  الحساسية الموجودة بمصر تجاه قناة الجزيرة والموروثة وهو تشكيل مجموعة من  قنوات عربية للتنافس علي شراء الحقوق. 
يذكر أن الاتحاد المصري لكرة  القدم برئاسة سمير زاهر واللجنة السباعية صاحبة التفاوض باسم الأندية  المصرية المشاركة في الدوري بدأت في دراسة العرض القطري بجدية وحماس بعد أن  أبدي تليفزيون مصر عدم التعاون بإصرار علي بيع شارة البث عن كل مباراة  مقابل 2000 دولار للفضائية المصرية والتفاوض مع أي قناة عربية مقابل سعر  جديد يصل إلي 5 آلاف دولار.. مما يجعل العروض العربية هي الأقرب للحصول علي  مباريات الدوري والكأس فضائيًا، بسبب حالة الضبابية التي يعيشها تليفزيون  مصر الآن والخوف الذي يسيطر علي قيادته تجاه رفع المبلغ المدفوع مقابل  بطولة الدوري بالإضافة إلي عدم إيمان المسئولين عن التليفزيون بأهمية وضع  شراء المباريات علي قائمة الاهتمامات أضف إلي ذلك عدم وجود سيولة مالية  بالتليفزيون تتيح الشراء والالتزام بمواعيد الدفع. 
يذكر أن تليفزيون  مصر مدين للأندية بمبلغ 33 مليون جنيه ويرفض الدفع وهو الأمر الذي أثار  غضب سمير زاهر وأضعف موقفه أمام الأندية التي ثارت عليه وعلي اتحاده. 
وتؤكد  «روزاليوسف» أن حصول الجزيرة علي حقوق الدوري المصري الممتاز لن يؤثر في  عملية توفير مشاهدته للمواطن المصري حيث سيتم بث مباريات هذا الدوري علي  قناة الجزيرة المفتوحة ويرجع اهتمام الجزيرة بالدوري المصري إلي جالية  مصرية كبيرة في قطر ودول الخليج وأمريكا وكندا وهي مهتمة بالكرة المصرية  الأمر الذي سيعود بالمكاسب المعنوية والمالية علي صاحب الحقوق الجديد. 
من  ناحية أخري يدرس تليفزيون مصر برئاسة سامي الشريف الاستعانة بالدكتور عصام  شرف رئيس الوزراء لحسم قضية الاستحواذ علي حقوق الدوري مقابل تعهد من رئيس  الوزراء بمنح تليفزيون مصر المبالغ المطلوبة.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*الأحد  الرياضى:8مليون جنيه تحل أزمة شيكابالا- ‬الأهلي يتطلع لذبح تماسيح  زامبيا-سليمان يرشح الخطيب والعميد لرئاسة الجمهورية-انترميلان يراعي ظروف  الزمالك * *
اختلفت اهتمامات صفحات الرياضة بالصحف المصرية الصادرة صباح اليوم الأحد وجاءت أهم العناوين تحت الاتي : 
8  ملايين جنيه تحل أزمة شيكابالا- اللجنة السباعية تكشر عن أنيابها إذا تعذر  الحل والدفع .. والشيكات »‬المضروبة«.. ‬في النيابة والقضاء يفصل في حقوق  البث-  
الليلة.. ‬الأهلي يتطلع لانتزاع تذكرة دوري المجموعات من  زيسكو .. ويوسف يشيد بروح اللاعبين.. ‬وعبدالفضيل بديلا لغالي في الليبرو-  وليد سليمان :‬ أرشح الخطيب وحسام حسن لرئاسة الجمهورية!‬-  
فرسان  الأهلى يحلمون بتأبين جيد للمايسترو- انترميلان يراعي ظروف الزمالك- شباب  مصر يطلب اللعب مع إسبانيا وإنجلترا وفرنسا- الأهلى يشارك فى دورة ودية..-  الاتحاد الدولى يؤجل تكريم الأهلى-  
الليلة.. الأهلي يخترق دوري  المجموعات من بوابة «زيسكو»- الزمالك يستعين بالأهلي لمواجهة الجونة..  ويجهز زكي وعودية- هشام سليم يهاجم حمدي لتجاهل ذكري «المايسترو»-  
14.5  مليون جنيه تهدد بعدم إذاعة مباريات الدوري علي الفضائيات- فرمان إجباري  لتأبين «الخرافي» في الكويت والجهاز الفني يوافق علي المشاركة بدون  الدوليين-  
الإسماعيلي يطلب المساواة بالأهلي والزمالك- محمد سمير: فكرت في الرحيل عن الأهلي قبل عودة جوزيه.. وأنتظر المشاركة*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- 8 ملايين جنيه تحل أزمة شيكابالا 
يوما  بعد آخر تزداد مشكلة شيكابالا ‬نجم الزمالك لكرة القدم تعقيدا، ‬فعلي  الرغم من المحاولات الحثيثة التي يبذلها المستشار جلال ابراهيم رئيس المجلس  المؤقت الحالي من اجل الوصول الي صيغة مع اللاعب تضمن توقيعه علي عقد  التجديد للنادي الا ان الامور تبدو اكثر تعقيدا عما كانت عليه من قبل، ‬بل  انها ستتعقد اكثر واكثر كلما تأخرت عملية التجديد اكثر من ذلك.. ‬ 
وطبقا  لما ذكره سمير عبدالتواب وكيل اعمال اللاعب والذي اكد ان شيكابالا يستحق  بحلول شهر مايو الحالي طبقا لما تم الاتفاق عليه مسبقا الحصول علي مبلغ  ‬سبعة ملايين جنيه عدا ونقدا، ‬فيما كان المبلغ ‬الذي سيحصل عليه الشهر  الماضي هو خمسة ملايين جنيه فقط هي عبارة عن القسط الاول المتأخر والمستحق  في شهر سبتمبر الماضي، ‬اما اليوم يستحق القسطين الاول والثاني البالغين  سبعة ملايين جنيه تقريبا، ‬هذا بخلاف مبلغ ‬آخر يقارب المليون جنيه »٠٣٩  ‬ألف جنيه تحديدا« ‬هي قيمة مصاريف توثيق العقد باتحاد الكرة، ‬وهو ما يعني  ان ادارة الزمالك مطالبة بدفع ثمانية ملايين جنيه كحد ادني اذا ما ارادت  الابقاء علي شيكابالا وهو امر يبدو مستحيلا نظريا نظرا للظروف المالية  الصعبة التي تعانيها خزينة الزمالك.. 
 ‬ويعترف المستشار جلال  ابراهيم بحرج الموقف الذي يتعرض له هو ومجلسه بسبب تجديد عقد شيكابالا  مشيرا الي ان الحرج ليس فقط في الظروف المادية الصعبة التي يعانيها النادي  وتحول دون دفع مقدم العقد الجديد للاعب وانما للشعبية الجارفة التي يتمتع  بها شيكابالا وتجعل المطالبة ببقائه! ‬أشد وأبعد من مجرد الحاجة الفنية الي  وجوده..  
‬ويقول جلال ابراهيم انه وصل بالفعل العقد الذي كان  اللاعب قد وقعه مع ممدوح عباس رئيس النادي السابق وهو الموقع من طرف واحد  هو شيكابالا فيما لم يوقع عباس.. ‬مؤكدا علي انه سيعكف علي دراسة هذا  العقد، ‬لمعرفة مدي امكانية التوقيع عليه وتفعيله من عدمه وان كان كل ذلك  لا يعني ابدا حل الازمة حيث يبقي العائق الاهم والاكبر الظروف المادية  الصعبة التي يعانيها الزمالك..  
‬من جانب آخر عادت الي القاهرة مساء  امس الاول بعثة فريق الكرة قادمة من المملكة العربية السعودية بعد اداء  مباراة ودية امام الاتفاق السعودي بمناسبة اعتزال عبدالله صالح وهي  المباراة التي انتهت بخسارة بهدفين نظيفين.. ‬وقد استأنف الفريق تدريباته  عصر امس استعدادا لمباراة الجونة في الاسبوع العشرين للدوري الممتاز، ‬وهي  المباراة التي تقام يوم الثلاثاء القادم ‬بالغردقة.‬ *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- اللجنة السباعية تكشر عن أنيابها إذا تعذر الحل والدفع .. والشيكات »‬المضروبة«.. ‬في النيابة والقضاء يفصل في حقوق البث 
تدخلال اجتماع اللجنة السباعية ظهرا برئاسة سمير زاهر وترقب موقف القنوات  الفضائية الخاصة التي تنتهي اليوم مهلة تسديد مديونيتها للاندية واتحاد  الكرة.‬ 
بالنسبة لحقوق البث هناك اجماع علي افضلية البيع الحصري  لشركة عالمية تقدمت بعرض يصعب رفضه بقيمة مليارين و٠٥٢ ‬مليون جنيه لمدة ٥  ‬سنوات مقابل ٠٨ ‬مليونا يدفعها التليفزيون المصري والفضائيات الخاصة  بالنظام القديم المعمول به حاليا.. ‬إلا ان المشكلة الاساسية التي يصطدم  بها اجماع الاندية تكمن في موقف اتحاد الاذاعة والتليفزيون الذي اتخذ موقفا  ثابتا قبل الثورة وهو حتمية اتاحة البث مجانا للقناة الفضائية المصرية  بدعوي الحفاظ علي حقوق المصريين بالخارج في متابعة الدوري وعدم الاكتفاء  بحقوق المصريين بالداخل في البث المجاني علي القنوات الارضية.‬ 
هذا  الشرط الذي يتمسك به التليفزيون المصري من باب »‬الوطنية« ‬يحرم الكرة  المصرية من قفزة اقتصادية هائلة سوف تحققها الاندية رغم ان المصريين  العاملين بالخارج يستطيعون بسهولة وبدون اعباء مالية كبيرة ان يشاهدوا  المباريات مشفرة بمقابل لا يتجاوز عشرة دولارات شهريا.. ‬وبالموازاة مع  التليفزيون المصري ترفض الفضائيات الخاصة البيع الحصري معتبرة ذلك بمثابة  انهيار تام لها، ‬لانها سوف تشتري من الشركة المتعاقدة بمبالغ ‬اكبر بكثير  من المقررة الآن »٩ ‬ملايين جنيه لكل قناة« ‬وهذا بحساباتها يحقق خسارة  مؤكدة ربما تدفعها الي الاغلاق.. ‬ 
وهذا ما حذر منه عمرو عفيفي الذي  أسس قناة جديدة وهدد باللجوء الي جهات سيادية لمنع البيع الحصري بدعوي انه  دعوة للاحتكار الذي يرفضه الدستور »‬وهو ما يبدو خلطا في مفاهيم الاحتكار  وإن كان وسيلة جديدة لاجبار الاندية علي استمرار الوضع القائم ليظل تسويق  سلعة الدوري بعيدا عن قيمتها الحقيقية مراعاة لمصالح خاصة للفضائيات لا  تمثل شيئا يذكر لاقتصاديات اللعبة ولا لاقتصاديات الدولة.. ‬ومقابل ذلك  يفكر اتحاد الكرة والاندية في مصلحة اكثر شمولا ولا يعنيها خصوصية الهياكل  الاقتصادية للفضائيات حيث ذلك شأن خاص بها وبمقدورها ان تساير الاعلام  التليفزيوني القادر علي الشراء واذا لم تكن قادرة علي ذلك فلا ذنب للاندية  التي تمثل عصب اللعبة كسلعة.‬ 
واذا تجاوز اتحاد الكرة علاقته الخاصة  مع الفضائيات التي حكمت البيع والشراء في السنوات الماضية واهدرت اموالا  طائلة.. ‬فإن البيع الحصري سوف يكون اختيار اللجنة السباعية.. ‬إلا ان ذلك  لن يكون سهلا اذا ما تشدد اتحاد الاذاعة والتليفزيون في امر الفضائية  المصرية وتحكم في »‬الشارة« ‬ولذلك سوف يناقش الاجتماع اللجوء لمحكمة  القضاء الاداري لحسم المشكلة بحكم قضائي اما يحرم الاندية من العرض المغري  وينحاز للفضائية المصرية وإما يمنحها حق البيع الحصري الذي ربما يزيد عن  المبلغ ‬المعروض اذا دخل في اطار مزايدة ورغبت قناة الجزيرة في منافسة  الشركة الاخري.‬ 
ومن جهة اخري تنتهي اليوم المهلة الممنوحة للقنوات  الفضائية الخاصة لدفع ٠٥‬٪ ‬من ديونها البالغة ٤١ ‬مليون جنيه.. ‬واذا لم  تدفع سوف تقرر اللجنة السباعية منع شارة البث عنها وعدم اذاعة المباريات..  ‬وارسال الشيكات المضروبة »‬بدون رصيد« ‬التي قدمتها من قبل احدي القنوات  الي النيابة بعد ان حصل اتحاد الكرة علي رفض لها ‬من البنوك..‬ *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الليلة.. ‬الأهلي يتطلع لانتزاع تذكرة دوري المجموعات من زيسكو .. ويوسف يشيد بروح اللاعبين.. ‬وعبدالفضيل بديلا لغالي في الليبرو 
يلتقي  الاهلي مع زيسكو الزامبي الساعة ‬الثامنة مساء اليوم باستاد القاهرة في  مباراة الاياب لدور ال ‬61 ‬لدوري رابطة الابطال الافريقي.. ‬يحتاج الاهلي  لكي ينتقل الي دور الثمانية ودوري المجموعات الي الفوز بأي نتيجة ولو بهدف  واحد لان مباراة الذهاب انتهت بالتعادل السلبي.. ‬وهذا يعطي انطباعا بأن  المباراة سهلة نظريا الا ان كرة القدم لا تعترف بالرؤية النظرية ويقدم  التاريخ نماذج محلية ودولية لمفاجآت كثيرة تحققت عمليا علي ارض الملعب.‬ 
اختتم  الاهلي تدريباته امس استعدادا للقاء الذي يعتبره الجهاز الفني بقيادة  البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني صعبا رغم الفرص النظرية التي تمنح  الاهلي افضلية في التأهيل.‬
شهدت التدريبات الاخيرة ظهور عدد من  اللاعبين بشكل جيد من بينهم العائدون من الاصابات امثال سيد معوض وحسام  عاشور ومحمد شوقي بعد شفائهم ونال احمد فتحي في تدريبات امس الاول قسطا  كبيرا من اهتمامات الجهاز الفني ويبدو انه سيكون محورا لخطة الداهية جوزيه  في لقاء اليوم.‬ 
ووضح من خلال التدريبات انه من المتوقع ان يبدأ  بتشكيل يضم احمد عادل في حراسة المرمي وشريف عبدالفضيل في مركز الليبرو  كبديل لحسام ‬غالي الذي يغيب للانذارين واحمد السيد ووائل جمعة كمساكين  وسيد معوض في الجبهة اليسري واحمد فتحي في الجبهة اليمني وحسام عاشور واحمد  مانجا ومحمد شوقي في خط الوسط وفي الهجوم محمد بركات وجدو ودومينيك..  
‬وحرص  الجهاز الفني بقيادة جوزيه وبيدرو المدرب العام ومحمد يوسف المدرب واحمد  ناجي مدرب حراس المرمي وفيدالجو مخطط الاحمال واوسكار المحلل الفني ومعهم  د. ‬وليد عبدالباقي طبيب الفريق علي عقد جلسة مع اللاعبين شهدت توضيح نقاط  القوة والضعف في المنافس.. ‬وتجدر الاشارة الي ان قائمة الغائبين من  المباراة تضم النجم محمد ابوتريكة وعماد متعب المصابين واحمد حسن ‬غير  المقيد افريقيا وحسام ‬غالي للانذارين.‬ 
أعرب محمد يوسف عن تفاؤله  بالروح العالية التي تضم صفوف الفريق في ظل النتائج الطيبة التي يحققها علي  الصعيدين المحلي والافريقي في الوقت نفسه ووصف محمد يوسف المباراة بانها  صعبة لانها امام منافس يمتلك نفس الطموح والرغبة في قطع تذكرة التأهل وفرصة  قائمة.. ‬واضاف يوسف ان فريقه يتمتع ببعض المميزات ابرزها ان المباراة علي  ارضه ووسط جمهوره ويدخلها بروح عالية ورغبة اكيدة وقوية في استكمال مسيرة  البحث عن العرش الافريقي الذي يغيب عن قلعة الاهلي للموسم الثاني علي  التوالي واشار محمد يوسف الي ان الجهاز الفني شاهد مباراة الذهاب اكثر من  مرة مؤكدا ان المنافس يتمتع بالقوة والسرعة في الاداء ولديه لاعبون يمتلكون  مهارات فردية.‬ 
من ناحية اخري كانت بعثة زسكو الزامبي قد وصلت  القاهرة الاربعاء الماضي وتدرب الفريق منذ وصوله علي فترتين صباحا ومساء.  ‬حرص سيكموندا المدير الفني للفريق علي تحفيز لاعبيه لتقديم مباراة قوية  مؤكدا ان فرص الفريقين متساوية ان لم تكن فرص فريقه افضل ‬من وجهة نظره.‬ *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- وليد سليمان :‬ أرشح الخطيب وحسام حسن لرئاسة الجمهورية!‬ 
وليد  سليمان.. ‬عصفور الكناريا في نادي انبي.. ‬وحامل اختام الموهبة في الفريق  البترولي.. ‬اصبح حديث الاعلام الرياضي بكل الوانه واشكاله في هذا الموسم..  ‬وكل موسم.. ‬فوليد يحلم بارتداء القميص الاحمر.. ‬واللعب للنادي الاهلي..  ‬في الموسم الجديد.. ‬وهذا الحلم لم يكن »‬وليد« ‬الفترة الحالية فقط..  ‬بل كان قريبا من تحقيقه في الموسم الماضي.. ‬لولا ان وزير البترول السابق  سامح فهمي اقنعه بالتجديد لانبي لمدة ثلاثة مواسم جديدة مع منحه بعض  الامتيازات الاخري التي جعلته لا يتردد في التجديد لانبي.. ‬في ذلك الوقت  وضع وليد »‬حلمه« ‬في الدرج مؤقتا.‬ 
ومع انطلاق ثورة ٥٢ ‬يناير  المجيدة.. ‬ورحيل سامح فهمي من وزارة البترول.. ‬كبر حلم وليد.. ‬وبات يحلم  كل ليلة بارتداء القميص الاحمر.. ‬خاصة ان هناك انباء تسربت بان الادارة  البترولية لا تمانع في بيعه في حالة وصول عرض احترافي جيد.‬ 
ورغم  تأكيدات علاء عبدالصادق مدير الكرة بإنبي بان وليد سليمان لاعب في إنبي  ومرتبط بعقد لمدة ثلاثة مواسم ولا يوجد شرط جزائي في عقده يتيح استخدامه  للرحيل.. ‬وان ادارة النادي لا تفكر في التفريط فيه في الوقت الحالي..  ‬خاصة ان انبي يتطلع الي تحقيق مركز متميز في جدول الترتيب في الدوري..  ‬الا ان الاتصالات الحمراء مستمرة مع وليد.. ‬وهو ما يجعله في حالة نفسية  ‬غير مستقرة.. ‬وظهر تأثير ذلك جليا علي مستواه في المباريات الاخيرة.. ‬بل  انه تعرض للغرامة المالية لتصريحاته الاعلامية الفضائية دون الحصول علي  اذن مسبق.‬ 
وليد يقول: ‬أحترم تعاقدي مع انبي.. ‬فهو الفريق الذي  ألعب له حاليا.. ‬واتمني ان احقق معه بطولة او أنافس معه علي المراكز  المتقدمة في الدوري.‬ 
وأجمل مباراتي مع الفريق كانت امام الزمالك في  الدور الاول والتي انتهت بفوز انبي ٣/١.. ‬وكنت احلم بتكرار الفوز علي  الزمالك في المباراة الاخيرة والتي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي.‬ 
< ‬ماذا عن اللعب للاهلي؟ 
-  ‬يقول وليد: ‬من العاقل الذي يرفض اللعب للاهلي.. ‬فانا اهلاوي حتي  النخاع.. ‬واحلم باللعب للاهلي منذ فترة واتمني ان استيقظ في يوم من الايام  علي تحقيق هذا الحلم وارتداء القميص الاحمر.‬ 
< ‬ما المعوقات في تحقيق حلمك؟ 
-  ‬كنت اظن ان الامور ستتغير بعد الثورة ورحيل الوزير السابق سامح فهمي الذي  كنت ارتبط معه بعلاقة قوية وكنت ألتزم بكل ما يراه بالنسبة لي في تلك  الفترة.. ‬والآن افكر بالفعل في الرحيل لكن بالطرق الشرعية.‬ 
< ‬وهل لديك عروض اخري ‬غير الاهلي؟ 
- ‬هناك عروض شفهية من جانب بعض الاندية الاخري علي رأسها الزمالك.. ‬وهناك مسئول زملكاوي فاوضني من اجل اللعب للزمالك.‬ 
< ‬وكيف سيكون الاختيار بالنسبة لك؟ 
- ‬سوف اختار العرض الافضل بالنسبة لي فاللعب للاهلي والزمالك شرف كبير.‬ 
< ‬وبوصفك لاعبا دوليا كيف اثرت الثورة في حياتك؟ 
-  ‬ثورة ٥٢ ‬يناير هي طاقة النور التي اعادت لنا الحياة وهي التي فجرت طاقات  الشباب في كل موقع ويكفي انها جاءت عن طريق الشباب الذي حمل شعار »‬سلمية  سلمية«.. ‬وقد شاركت الشباب اثناء الثورة.. ‬وقمت بالعمل علي حماية منزلي  وايضا طلاء الميادين والعمل علي نظافتها.‬ 
< ‬وبماذا تحلم؟ 
- ‬احلم برئيس رياضي.. ‬ومن بين كل المرشحين الحاليين لا اري مسئولا رياضيا يفكر في ترشيح نفسه لرئاسة الجمهورية.‬ 
< ‬ومن هو الرئيس الرياضي المناسب من وجهة نظرك؟ 
- ‬هناك كثيرون.. ‬منهم محمود الخطيب ‬وحسام حسن *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- فرسان الأهلى يحلمون بتأبين جيد للمايسترو 
في  غياب أكثر من نصف قوته الضاربة، يخوض الأهلي لقاء حاسما في السابعة من  مساء اليوم عندما يستضيف زيسكو الزامبي في مباراة الإياب بالدور الثاني  (دور الستة عشر) لدوري أبطال أفريقيا لتكون المباراة الثانية على التوالي  التي يفتقد فيها الفريق الكثير من عناصره المؤثرة مع اختلاف هذه العناصر  بين مباراة الجونة يوم الثلاثاء الماضي ومباراة زيسكو اليوم. 
رغم  انتهاء مباراة الذهاب في زامبيا بالتعادل السلبي قبل أسبوعين والفارق  الكبير بين مستوى الفريقين وتاريخ وإمكانيات كل منهما في البطولات  الأفريقية لصالح الأهلي بالطبع ، سيكون الأهلي مطالبا بتوخي الحذر والتمسك  باليقظة والالتزام في مباراة اليوم التي تمثل اختبارا صعبا للشياطين الحمر  في 90 دقيقة فاصلة على التاهل لددور المجموعتين (دور الثمانية). 
يخوض  الأهلي مباراة اليوم رافعا شعار «الحسم المبكر» مثلما حدث في مباراة  الجونة يوم الثلاثاء الماضي عندما افتتح التسجيل عبر أسامة حسني في الدقيقة  السادسة.. ولكنه سيكون بحاجة أيضا إلى عدم الاكتفاء بهدف واحد لأن ذلك  سيكون مغامرة غير محسوبة ومجازفة محفوفة بالمخاطر لأن أي تعادل إيجابي  سيكون لصالح زيسكو ويصعد به إلى دور المجموعتين لذلك ، ينتظر أن يدفع  البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني للأهلي بالثنائي أسامة حسني والسنغالي  (موريتاني الأصل) دومينيك دا سيلفا سويا منذ البداية بعدما تركزت  التعليمات خلال اليومين الماضيين على ضرورة استغلال جميع الفرص بل وأنصاف  الفرص. 
في نفس الوقت ، سيلجأ جوزيه إلى تغيير مهام بعض اللاعبين في  ظل غياب أكثر من عنصر مؤثر مثل محمد أبو تريكة للإصابة وعماد متعب لعدم  اكتمال تأهيله وحسام غالي للإيقاف بسبب حصوله على الإنذار الثاني في مباراة  الذهاب وأحمد حسن (الصقر) ومصطفى عفروتو وأمير سعيود لعدم قيدهم في  القائمة الأفريقية.. 
وبذلك سيكون مرجحا أن يلعب أحمد السيد ووائل  جمعة في خط الدفاع أمام حارس المرمى أحمد عادل عبد المنعم على أن يشغل شريف  عبد الفضيل الجبهة اليمنى وسيد معوض الجبهة اليسرى بينما سيتولى أحمد فتحي  قيادة خط الوسط والقيام بدور صانع اللعب نظرا لغياب أبو تريكة وسعيود  ولذلك كان التركيز عليه كبيرا في تدريبات اليومين الماضيين حيث حرص  البرتغالي بدرو المدرب العام للفريق على تدريب فتحي على التمرير السليم  وإنهاء الهجمات بالشكل السليم. 
كما تحوم الشكوك حول قدرة محمد بركات على المشاركة بسبب الإصابة التي عانى منها مؤخرا بينما يشغل حسام عاشور مكانه في خط الوسط. 
وما  يحفز الأهلي أيضا هي رغبة اللاعبين في إسعاد الجماهير وتحقيق الفوز اليوم  لتقديمه هدية إلى النادي وإلى روح رئيسه السابق صالح سليم «المايسترو» الذي  تزامن أمس الأول الجمعة مع الذكرى التاسعة لوفاته.. في المقابل ، يخوض  زيسكو مباراة اليوم بهدف تفجير مفاجأة أمام الشياطين الحمر خاصة وأن الفريق  الزامبي ليس لديه ما يخسره ويأمل في استغلال النقص الواضح في صفوف الأهلي  لانتزاع بطاقة التأهل عن طريق تحقيق أي نتيجة إيجابية. 
اكتسب زيسكو  دفعة معنوية هائلة قبل القدوم إلى القاهرة من خلال فوزه بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة  في إحدى مباريات الدوري المحلي كما أعلن مديره الفني تحديه للأهلي ورغبته  في الفوز على الشياطين الحمر بالقاهرة والتأهل لدور الثمانية. 
يعتمد  زيسكو على مجموعة متميزة من اللاعبين بقيادة جاكسون موانزا أخطر لاعبي  الفريق ومعه ألفريد لوبوتا وزولو وغيرهم ممن يدركون جيدا حجم وقوة الأهلي  وهيبته ولكنهم يحلمون أيضا بالتأهل لدور الثمانية للمرة الثانية في تاريخه  بعدما تأهل إليه سابقا في عام 2009 عندما احتل المركز الثالث في مجموعته  وفشل في التأهل للمربع الذهبي. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- انترميلان يراعي ظروف الزمالك 
علمت  «الجمهورية» أن اجتماعا مهما سيجمع مسئولي الزمالك والشركة الراعية لمئوية  النادي مع وفد من انترميلان الإيطالي وشركة تسويق أجنبية منتصف الأسبوع  الجاري .. لحسم موضوع مشاركة الانتر في المباراة التاريخية المقررة على  هامش احتفالات القلعة البيضاء بالمئوية الأولي .. ويحسم الطرفان البنود  المالية المختلفة في العقد بعد الاتفاق المبدئي على الأرقام وتوزيع حصص  وإيرادات اللقاء في الأيام القليلة الماضية .. جاء ذلك بعد مغالاة إيه سي  ميلان في طلباته المالية حتى أنها اقتربت من طلبات وشروط ريال مدريد  الأسباني .. مما دفع قيادات الزمالك والشركة الراعية إلي التركيز مع الانتر  باعتباره الأنسب ماديا .. ولكن واجه القرار معارضة من الكثيرين بسبب  اختلاف المكانة والسمعة الدولية بين الفرق الأوروبية الثلاثة .. 
كما  تنتهي إدارة النادي من إجراءات دعوة رموز النادي والشخصيات العامة لحضور  الحفل المقام لتكريمهم بدار الأوبرا المصرية .. بعد أن اتفق المجلس والشركة  على أن يقتصر الحفل على التكريم فقط دون التطرق إلي جوانب احتفالية أخري  .. 
** تلقي المجلس دعوة من التضامن الكويتي لزيارة النادي وتوطيد  العلاقات بين الطرفين بعد الزيارة التي قام بها الشيخ ناصر الخرينينج  الرئيس الشرفي للقلعة البيضاء واستقبله الدكتور أسامه المليجي عضو المجلس  وتبادل الاثنان الدروع والهدايا التذكارية .. وأكد خلالها ضرورة دعم  العلاقات بين الطرفين .. وتوقيع اتفاقية توأمة بين الطرفين تضمن تعزيز  العلاقات والوصول إلي أفضل تعاون في مجال تبادل الخبرات والمعسكرات  والمدربين .. 
** بدأ الفريق الأول لكرة القدم أمس تدريباته الجادة  استعدادا للقاء الجونة بعد غد الثلاثاء في الدوري الممتاز .. على أن يتوجه  الجميع إلي الغردقة غدا للمبيت بها قبل اللقاء .. ويسعي حسام حسن المدير  الفني إلي الوقوف على التشكيلة المناسبة في ظل العناصر المتاحة .. ومن  المقرر أن تشمل القائمة عمرو زكي مهاجم الفريق بعد تماثله للشفاء وتجاوزه  آثار المشكلة التي طرأت بينه وبين التوأم بسبب خوضه لإحدي المباريات الودية  مع فريق آخر خلال تواجد الزمالك في السعودية .. كما ينتظم في التدريبات  أحمد سمير بعد عودته من بلجيكا واطمئنانه على مدي إصابته والحصول على  برنامج علاجي وتأهيلي مناسب حتى العودة للملاعب .. 
** رفع الجهاز  الفني للفريق يده من أزمة محمود عبدالرازق»شيكابالا» وأكد إبراهيم حسن مدير  الكرة أن الجهاز طلب الإبقاء على اللاعب باعتباره من الأوراق الرابحة  والأساسية في الفريق .. ووجوده يمثل إضافة قوية للزمالك بالطبع .. ولكن  القرار النهائي يكون في يد مجلس الإدارة لأنه صاحب الكلمة الأخيرة في الأمر  .. والملفات المالية وما يتعلق بها أمر لا يخص الجهاز الفني في كل الأحوال  .. 
أضاف إبراهيم حسن أن الأوضاع المالية للنادي ساهمت في تعطيل  العديد من الملفات الكروية .. ولكن على الفريق والجهاز الصبر والتكيف مع  الأوضاع الراهنة .. ومراعاة المنافسة القوية مع باقي الفرق على لقب الدوري  الممتاز .. وضرورة عدم التفريط في نقاط مستقبلا للحفاظ على القمة وعدم  التنازل عنها*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- شباب مصر يطلب اللعب مع إسبانيا وإنجلترا وفرنسا 
أكد  أيمن حافظ المدير الإداري لمنتخب شباب مصر للكرة بأن معسكر المنتخب المقبل  سيكون في الفترة من 25 مايو المقبل وحتى 5 يونيو المقبل بالقاهرة وذلك  استغلالا لتوقف مسابقة بطولة الدوري المصري ودخول المنتخب الأول للكرة  الاستعداد لمباراة جنوب إفريقيا بالتصفيات الإفريقية.. وأضاف بأنه تمت  مراسلة الاتحادات في إسبانيا وإنجلترا وفرنسا للعب مع منتخباتها خلال هذه  الفترة أو التي تليها خاصة وأن هذه الاتحادات تأهلت منتخباتها بالفعل إلى  النهائيات العالمية بكولومبيا بأمريكا وبالتالي فاللعب مع المنتخب المصري  سيكون ذات أهمية قصوى.. كان الاتحاد المصري من خلال المدير الفني للاتحاد  المصري فتحي نصير قد أرسل بمجموعة من الفاكسات لهذه الاتحادات وأيضا بعض  الاتحادات الأمريكية اللاتينية والشمالية لإمكانية اللعب معها سواء هناك أو  هنا بالقاهرة. 
وسوف ينضم جميع لاعبي المنتخب بدون استثناء خلال هذه الفترة للعب والاحتكاك في إطار الاستعداد والإعداد للبطولة العالمية. 
من  ناحيته أكد ضياء السيد المدير الفني للمنتخب بأن الاستقرار على الأسماء  التي ستشارك في بطولة العالم بكولومبيا لم يتم الاستقرار عليها حتى الآن  وأن المنتخب أبوابه مفتوحة حتى قبل القيد لكل لاعب يثبت وجوده وأن المشكلة  التي تؤرق الجهاز الفني حتى الآن هي إهدار الفرص السهلة في المباريات وليس  العقم التهديفي. وأضاف بأن بطولة العالم لايمكن أن نخوضها بمثل هذا الأمر  ولابد من العلاج السريع واكتساب الثقة الكبيرة لدى اللاعبين خاصة في أنفسهم  وهم البذرة الجديدة للكرة المصرية. وأضاف بأن هناك تنسيقا كاملا مع  المنتخب الأولمبي والجهاز الفني لديه خاصة في مجموعة اللاعبين الذين  سيلعبون معه وهم من القوام الرئيسي لمنتخب الشباب. 
من ناحية أخرى  بدأت الأنظار تتجه نحو لاعبي منتخب الشباب حيث بدأ بعض السماسرة من  الدوريات الأوروبية التفاوض مع لاعبي منتخب الشباب خاصة الذين تألقوا خلال  الفترة الماضية سواء مع أنديتهم أو مع منتخب الشباب ومن المنتظر أن تدخل  المفاوضات مرحلة الحسم وتحديدا لبعض اللاعبين الذين قاموا بتوقيع استمارات  الرغبة في الاحتراف الخارجي وهو الأمر الذي سيزيد من مشاكل الأندية مع  الجهاز الفني للمنتخب نظرا للمغالاة من قبل الأندية للاستفادة من بيع  لاعبيهم. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الأهلى يشارك فى دورة ودية.. 
يدرس  الأهلى حاليا دعوة للمشاركة فى دورة ودية لتأبين رجل الأعمال الكويتى ناصر  الخرافى أحد أبرز عشاق وممولى الأهلى والذى وافته المنية قبل أيام. 
تنظم  الدورة فى الكويت نهاية الشهر الحالى بالكويت وتتجه النية فى الأهلى  للموافقة على المشاركة فى الدورة إذا لم تتضارب مع ارتباطات الفريق فى  الدورى خاصة وأن الدورة ستشارك فيها عدة فرق كبيرة وعالمية.  - الاتحاد الدولى يؤجل تكريم الأهلى 
أرجأ  الاتحاد الدولى للتأريخ والإحصاء تكريم النادى الأهلى من منتصف مايو  الحالى إلى منتصف سبتمبر المقبل بعد اختياره كأحد أفضل الأندية فى العالم  خلال السنوات العشر الأولى من القرن الحالى 
كان الاتحاد الدولى  للتأريخ والإحصاء قد اختار الأهلى كأفضل نادٍ فى القارة الأفريقية خلال  السنوات العشر الأولى من القرن الحالى وتقرر تكريمه مع أفضل الأندية فى  القارات الأخرى وذلك فى حفل كبير بمدينة بلد الوليد الإسبانية ولكن الحفل  تأجل من مايو إلى سبتمبر.  - عجـــــايب 
ركن  الفضائيات دائما له عجب العجاب يقولون إن المسئولون فى قناة دريم بعد أن  أنهوا عقد الكابتن مصطفى عبده عينهم على الكابتن خالد الغندور حيث تردد  مؤخرا أن هناك مشاكل بينهما رغم العلاقة القوية التى تربط بين الغندور  وصاحب القناة الدكتور أحمد بهجت الزملكاوى للنخاع ..وتجرى حاليا اتصالات  ومفاوضات مع شخصية كروية مميزة فى الملاعب والإعلام الفضائى للتعاقد معه  ليتولى التحليل وكذلك كافة الأمور الرياضية فى القناة وهو من أنجح نجوم  الكرة الذين عملوا فى مجال الإعلام الرياضى وأول حرف من اسمه مارادونا  النيل ياترى يبقى مين طاهر أبو زيد أم أبو زيد؟! *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الليلة.. الأهلي يخترق دوري المجموعات من بوابة «زيسكو» 
يلتقي  في الثامنة من مساء اليوم فريق الكرة الأول بالنادي الأهلي مع زيسكو علي  ملعب استاد القاهرة في اياب دور الـ16 لبطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا ويبحث  الأهلي بقيادة المدير الفني البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه عن تخطي عقبة الفريق  الزامبي للوصول إلي دوري المجموعات واغلاق ملف البطولة الأفريقية مؤقتاً  لمواصلة انطلاقته في الدوري العام ومطاردته لغريمه الزمالك المتصدر  والإسماعيلي الذي ينافس بقوة ويبقي أن نشير إلي أن لقاء الذهاب بين  الفريقين في زامبيا قد انتهي بالتعادل السلبي واعتبر الجهاز الفني أن هذه  النتيجة خادعة بالرغم من الأجواء التي صاحبت اللقاء بداية من سوء الإقامة  والملعب. 
لا شك أن الغيابات التي ضربت صفوف الأهلي خلال الفترة  الأخيرة أحدثت ارتباكاً خلال فترة الإعداد لزيسكو بانضمام محمد أبو تريكة  أحد اللاعبين الذين أجادوا في لقاء الذهاب إلي قائمة الإصابات لشعوره بشد  في السمانة أبعده عن لقاء الفريق الأخير أمام الجونة في الدوري وتم إجراء  اشعتين إلا أن رئيس جهاز الطبي حسم إستبعاده بالإضافة إلي إصابة أحمد شكري  وتضم القائمة محمد فضل وعماد متعب.. وأيضاً ظل موقف محمد بركات معلقاً لمدة  24 ساعة بعد تجدد إصابته يوم الخميس الماضي وهو ما دفع سيد عبد الحفيظ  مدير الكرة للتأكيد أن الفريق يواجه ظروفاً صعبة. 
أيضاً المدير  الفني لزيسكو فاتيون سكموندا قال إنه يعلم بالغيابات من المواقع  الإلكترونية وأنه يتابع الأهلي جيداً وأضاف أن هجوم الأهلي يعاني في ظل  وجود لاعبين غير جاهزين علي المستوي الفني وهما محمد ناجي «جدو» ودومينيك». 
استعدادات الأهلي 
عقب  تعادل الأهلي مع زيسكو في زامبيا أغلق ملف بطولة أفريقيا مؤقتاً وبدأ  التركيز علي بطولة الدوري العام بداية من لقاء المصري في بورسعيد والذي  انتهي بالتعادل السلبي إلا أن أداء الأهلي كان جيداً ونال اشادة المدير  الفني مانويل جوزيه وسرعان ما تراجع الأداء أمام الجونة في الأسبوع الـ19  بالرغم من تحقيق الفوز وأبدي مانويل جوزيه استياءه الشديد وعاقب لاعبيه  بتدريب صباحي عقب المباراة ليبدأ التركيز علي زيسكو. 
وخلال  استعدادات الفريق ركز المدير الفني مانويل جوزيه علي ضرورة حسم اللقاء من  أجل التفرغ للدوري العام.. كما ركز علي عدم تكرار أخطاء لقاء الذهاب الذي  اقيم في زامبيا.. وأكد محمد يوسف المدرب المساعد أن فريق زيسكو يضم بعض  العناصر المميزة وأن لقاء العودة اليوم لن يكون سهلاً. 
في المقابل  يدخل فريق زيسكو اللقاء بحثاً عن تحقيق مفاجأة من خلال اقصاء الأهلي  والتأهل علي حسابه إلي دوري المجموعات وكما جرت العادة جاءت تصريحات  المسئولين في زيسكو لتؤكد قدرة الفريق الزامبي علي تحقيق المفاجأة. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الزمالك يستعين بالأهلي لمواجهة الجونة.. ويجهز زكي وعودية 
يختتم  فريق الزمالك لكرة القدم تدريباته اليوم في اطار استعداداته لمواجهة فريق  الجونة علي ملعب الأخير بالغردقة ضمن الجولة الـ20 بالدوري والتي يتوجه  إليها الفريق الابيض اليوم حيث يبحث الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسام حسن مع  مسئولي القلعة البيضاء امكانية السفر إلي الغردقة بالطائرة لتفادي ارهاق  لاعبيه قبل مواجهة أصحاب الارض وهو اللقاء الذي يضع عليه انصار الزي الابيض  آمالا عريضة للعودة بنقاطه الثلاث للحفاظ علي موقعهم في الصدارة بفارق  أربع نقاط عن الأهلي حيث يحتل الزمالك المركز الأول برصيد 40 نقطة وخلفه  أصحاب الزي الأحمر برصيد 36 نقطة. 
ويسعي الجهاز الفني للفريق الابيض  بقيادة حسام حسن وطارق سليمان وعماد المندوه للوقوف علي المستوي الفني  والبدني للاعبيه من خلال التدريب الاساسي قبل إعلان اسماء اللاعبين  المرشحين للسفر بعد الاطمئنان علي امكانية الاستعانة بجهود مهاجمه العائد  من الاصابة عمرو زكي وحارسه عبدالواحد السيد الذي لم يشارك في لقاء الاتفاق  السعودي الودي وإبراهيم صلاح حيث خرج مصابا في المباراة ومعهم حسن مصطفي  الذي يعاني من الاجهاد ويضع حسام حسن ورفاقه آمالهم علي الجزائري محمد أمين  عودية الذي ظهر بمستوي جيد في لقاء الاتفاق ورفض الجهاز الفني نبرة الحزن  والاتهامات التي وجهت للفريق بعد الهزيمة من فريق الاتحاد السعودي بهدفين  نظيفين حيث أوضح أنها تجربة مفيدة حيث حرص علي اشراك معظم لاعبيه خاصة  البعيدين عن التشكيل الاساسي امثال الحارس القادم من الأوليمبي محمود  عبدالرحيم في أول ظهور له وصبري رحيل ووجيه عبدالعظيم ومحمد عودية. 
من  جانبه أبدي ابراهيم حسن مدير الكرة اندهاشه من اصرار مسئولي الجونة علي  طلب حكام أجانب لمباراتهم مع الزمالك لكنه رحب بوجود حكام أجانب إذا وافق  اتحاد الكرة. 
وكان الفريق قد استأنف تدريباته أمس عقب الحصول علي  راحة الجمعة بعد العودة من السعودية وشهدت التدريبات مشاركة جميع اللاعبين  بمن فيهم الثلاثي الذين تخلفوا عن بعثة الفريق للسعودية عمرو زكي وهاني  سعيد ومحمد إبراهيم،وحرص حسام حسن علي مطالبة لاعبيه بالتركيز مؤكدا لهم أن  لقاء الجونة مهم جدا بالنسبة لهم ويجب أن يجتهدوا حتي يحققوا الفوز لتعويض  التعادل أمام انبي ثم الاسماعيلي. 
وعقب التدريبات حرص الجهاز الفني علي مشاهدة لقاء الأهلي أمام الجونة للوقوف علي مستوي لاعبي الأخير ووضع الطريقة المثلي لمواجهتهم. 
في  سياق آخر قررت محكمة القضاء الاداري بمجلس الدولة دائرة فحص الطعون تأجيل  الحكم في الطعن المقدم من ممدوح عباس رئيس نادي الزمالك السابق وأعضاء  مجلسه لجلسة 28 مايو الجاري بناء علي طلب دفاع طرفي النزاع في الدعوي  المقدمة من عباس للطعن علي الحكم ببطلان انتخابات النادي الأخيرة الذي حصل  عليه مرتضي منصور حيث أكد كل من الطرفين تأجيل النظر في الدعوي لحين تقديم  مستندات جديدة تدعم موقفه. 
علي صعيد آخر تعهد المستشار جلال ابراهيم  رئيس النادي المعين بحسم التجديد لشيكابالا أو الموافقة علي بيعه بأعلي  سعر في اقرب توقيت إذا لم يوافق اللاعب علي الاستمرار بالفانلة البيضاء بعد  انتهاء عقده. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- هشام سليم يهاجم حمدي لتجاهل ذكري «المايسترو» 
انتقد الفنان هشام سليم تجاهل مسئولي القلعة الحمراء برئاسة حسن حمدي ذكري رحيل والده وعدم تكريمه بشكل لائق. 
وأشار  هشام إلي أن حسن حمدي وعده بتكريم راقي لوالده «المايسترو» نظرا لما قدمه  من عطاء للنادي الأهلي لكن لم يتم تنفيذ هذه الوعود مؤكدا أن النادي لم يقم  بعمل شيء لوالده سوي تمثال تم تصميمه بشكل لا يتناسب مع روح صالح سليم  وصفاته الشخصية.  - 14.5 مليون جنيه تهدد بعدم إذاعة مباريات الدوري علي الفضائيات 
هدد  اتحاد الكرة برئاسة سمير زاهر القنوات الفضائية بقطع إشارة البث وعدم  إذاعة مباريات الدوري العام اعتبارا من الاسبوع الـ20 من مسابقة الدوري  العام الذي سينطلق بعد غد ـ الثلاثاء ـ بسبب عدم سداد المستحقات المتأخرة  عليها التي تقدر بـ14.5 مليون جنيه لكل من مودرن سبورت وكورة والتي تقدر  بـ7 ملايين جنيه ودريم 3.5 مليون جنيه والحياة 4 ملايين جنيه في حين تخصم  مستحقات قناة الأهلي من مديونية اتحاد الكرة للنادي الأهلي في اتحاد  الاذاعة والتليفزيون  
وكانت اللجنة السباعية في حددت اليوم ـ الاحد ـ  8 مايو آخر موعد للقنوات الفضائية لسداد القسطين المتأخرين الثاني والثالث  اللذين تم تجزئتهما لثلاث مراحل بسبب الظروف التي مرت بها البلاد منذ 25  يناير وتوقف المسابقة لـ80 يوما ويكون القسط الاول اخر موعد له اليوم  والثاني 19 مايو الجاري علي أن يكون الاخير في الاول من يونيو المقبل إلا  أنه في حالة عدم الاستجابة السريعة من القنوات الفضائية فسوف يبدأ اتحاد  الكرة في إجراء اتصالاته مع اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون لاتخاذ إجراءاته  لقطع إشارة البث قبل مباريات الاسبوع الـ20 . 
علي الجانب الآخر قدمت  قناة أبوظبي الاماراتية عرضا لشراء مسابقتي الدوري والكأس فضائيا وحصريا  لتدخل في السباق مع قناة الجزيرة القطرية وشركة أخري متعددة الجنسيات التي  كانت قد حددت مبلغ مليار جنيه لشراء المسابقتين عن السنوات الخمس المقبلة  حصريا وفضائيا مع السماح لتليفزيون الدولة بالبث الارضي وستدخل الشركات  الثلاث.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- فرمان إجباري لتأبين «الخرافي» في الكويت والجهاز الفني يوافق علي المشاركة بدون الدوليين 
وجه  مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني لفريق الكرة بالنادي الأهلي انذارا شديد اللهجة  للاعبيه بضرورة التحلي بالتركيز اللازم لادراك الفوز علي زيسكو الزامبي في  مباراة اليوم بإياب دور الـ16 لبطولة دوري الابطال الافريقي، مشيرا إلي أن  تسجيل هدف واحد أمام زيسكو لا يكفي لتأمين الفوز باللقاء ومواصلة المشوار  الافريقي رغم كون هذه النتيجة تصعد بالأهلي لدوري المجموعات لكن ظروف  المباراة وامكانيات المنافس الزامبي ونتيجة لقاء الذهاب تفرض عدم الاكتفاء  بإحراز هدف وحيد وتفرض تغطيته بهدف ثان علي الاقل لتجنب حدوث أي مفاجآت من  شأنها ارباك حسابات الأهلي فقد تكلفه الخروج من البطولة الافريقية وهو  الأمر الذي تفهمه جيدا لاعبو الأهلي ووعدوا مدربهم ببذل اقصي جهد في  المباراة ووضع حد لظاهرة اضاعة الاهداف في المباريات الاخيرة في لقاء  اليوم. 
هذا وقد تلقت ادارة الأهلي دعوة للمشاركة بدورة ودية بالكويت  سيلعب خلالها الأهلي مباراتين لتأبين الراحل «ناصر الخرافي» رجل الأعمال  الكويتي الذي قدم خدمات مختلفة للقلعة الحمراء طوال الفترة الماضية ومن ثم  كان فرمان لجنة الكرة باعطاء الضوء الاخضر بالموافقة علي المشاركة علي أن  تقام الدورة نهاية شهر مايو الحالي خلال الفترة التي سيتوقف خلالها الدوري  حتي يستعد المنتخب الوطني لمباراته المهمة أمام جنوب أفريقيا ومن ثم سيسافر  الأهلي للكويت بدون لاعبيه الدوليين وفقا لتأكيدات سيد عبدالحفيظ مدير  الكرة الذي دافع عن الجهاز الطبي بالأهلي بقيادة وليد عبدالباقي طبيب  الفريق بشأن ما أثير عن تأخرهم في تشخيص اصابة أبوتريكة مشددا علي أن  التشخيص حدث فعليا منذ اليوم الأول للاصابة لكن كان من الضروري التأني حتي  تظهر نتيجة الاشعة التي أكدت اصابة اللاعب بمزق في عضلة السمانة. 
وعلي  جانب آخر وجه البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه تحذيراً شديد اللهجة لعماد متعب  مهاجم الفريق الذي غاب بدون إذن خلال أحد ايام الاسبوع الماضي مما أعطي  المدير الفني ايحاء بأن اللاعب يتهاون في أداء برنامجه التأهيلي وهو ما  ترتب عليه تأخر عودة اللاعب لتزيد علي الاقل 72 ساعة بعدما سبق وأعلن طبيب  الفريق بأن متعب سينضم للتدريبات الجماعية بعد اسبوعين وقد اجتمع جوزيه  باللاعب وطالبه بضرورة التحلي بالجدية اللازمة حتي يعود سريعا لصفوف الفريق  الذي يحتاج لدعمه الهجومي بشدة.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الإسماعيلي يطلب المساواة بالأهلي والزمالك 
أرسلت  إدارة الاسماعيلي خطاباً لاتحاد الكرة تطالب فيه بالمساواة بناديي الأهلي  والزمالك بالموافقة علي نقل لقاء الفريق أمام مصر للمقاصة المقرر له يوم 20  مايو الحالي ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الـ22 من المسابقة الي أحد ملاعب القاهرة  بدلا من ملعب الأخير بالفيوم لعدم استيعابه جماهير الدراويش المؤازرة  للفريق وتأمينه بشكل كاف ما يؤدي إلي حدوث صدام بين جمهوري الفريقين وحتي  يتم فرض مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص خصوصا في ظل تقارب النقاط والمنافسة بين الثلاثة  فرق في القمة. 
علي نفس السياق حصل المهاجم النيجيري جون أويري علي  وعد من مسئولي الادارة بصرف مستحقاته المالية المتأخرة بعد تألقه في لقاء  الزمالك الاخير وحرصا من الادارة علي احتواء أزمته مبكرا للمحافظة علي  استقرار الفريق.. اضافة الي تعديل عقده خلال الفترة المقبلة بزيادة 20%  بداية من الموسم المقبل . 
هذا وقد أكد أحمد أبوالرجال المدير  التنفيذي للنادي أنه تم صرف رواتب العاملين عن شهر أبريل بعد تسوية الزيادة  التي أقرها المجلس من أجل رفع الرواتب بالاضافة الي صرف مكافآت الفوز  للفريق وبالتالي لم يعد لدي النادي أي مستحقات متأخرة..ويواصل الفريق  استعداداته للقاء سموحة المقبل بالاسكندرية ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الـ20 .   - محمد سمير: فكرت في الرحيل عن الأهلي قبل عودة جوزيه.. وأنتظر المشاركة 
أكد  محمد سمير مدافع فريق الكرة الأول بالأهلي أنه يشعر بالضيق لعدم المشاركة  في المباريات وهو أمر منطقي في كرة القدم لاسيما أن جميع اللاعبين يرغبون  في التواجد وأن يكون لهم مكان في التشكيلة إلا أنه ينتظر الحصول علي فرصة  خلال الفترة المقبلة. 
وقال سمير إن عقده مع الأهلي يمتد لثلاثة  مواسم وأنه سبق وأن فكر في الرحيل عن القلعة الحمراء قبل عودة البرتغالي  مانويل جوزيه لقيادة الفريق. 
وتطرق مدافع الأهلي للحديث عن مشوار  فريقه في بطولة الدوري قائلا إن الجهاز الفني واللاعبين لا ينظرون إلي  الآخرين إلا أن المهم بالنسبة لهم هو التركيز في المباريات المقبلة لتحقيق  الفوز وعدم فقد أي نقطة من أجل مواصلة الزحف نحو القمة. 
وعن بطولة  دوري أبطال أفريقيا قال سمير إن تعادل الأهلي مع زيسكو في مباراة الذهاب  بزامبيا نتيجة مرضية في ظل الظروف التي واجهت الفريق. 
وأضاف اللاعب أن مباراة العودة التي ستقام في القاهرة اليوم لن تكون سهلة خاصة أن فريق زيسكو يضم بعض العناصر المميزة.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*الأربعاء  الرياضى:مشاكل شيكابالا عرض مستمر-الزمالك فى خبر كان-جوزيه معجب بسعيود  وربيعة ويرفض إعدام أبوتريكة-السبب الرئيسي لإقالة حسام * ** *اختلفت اهتمامات صفحات الرياضة بالصحف المصرية الصادرة صباح اليوم الأربعاء وجاءت أهم العناوين تحت الاتي : 
رياح  الجونة تعصف بالزمالك .. أبناء القلعة البيضاء ‬يتلقون هزيمة موجعة ٢/١  ‬بالغردقة.. ‬وعرش القمة يهتز تحت أقدامهم- اتحاد الكرة يبحث اليوم أزمة  »‬ديون« ‬الفضائيات-  
الأهلي يعسكر الليلة استعدادا للاتحاد  السكندري ‬غدا .. أبوتريگة »‬يتعافي« ‬نفسيا .. وجوزيه يتمسك باللاعب..  ‬ويشيد بمهارة بركات ويصحح أخطاء المهاجمين-  
جوزيه معجب باللاعبين ‬  سعيود وربيعة.. ‬في القائمة الأفريقية »‬التكميلية«‬- الزمالك فى «خبر  كان».. بهدف «أوكران» .. وسلامة قدم أغلى هدية للأهلى بفوز تاريخى 2-1-  
مشاكل  شيكابالا .. عرض مستمر.. والنادى يراهن على «زملكاويته»- أبوتريكة نجم  الوقت الضائع: لا أسمع .. لا أرى .. لا أتكلم.. وقد لا ألعب .. ومعشوق  الجماهير بين نارين.. الاحتراف الخارجى أو الجلوس على دكة البدلاء-  
جوزيه  معجب بالشماريخ ويخشى العقوبات .. وغياب الساحر 10 أيام.. وتدريب بدني قبل  مواجهة الاتحاد- "الجمهورية" تكشف السبب الرئيسي لإقالة حسام .. و تعيين  صيام- إيقاف لاعب الشرطة 5 مباريات-  
معسكر مبكر لدجلة استعدادا  للاهلى- استقالة القيعى من لجنة المسابقات باتحاد الكرة- جوزيه يرفض  «إعدام» أبوتريكة.. ويستبعد الزمالك من حساباته للفوز بالدوري- خشبة: أنا  وأبوتريكة لا ننتمي للإخوان-  
الأهلي يركز علي العرضيات قبل مواجهة  الاتحاد ويجهز «شبانة»- متعب يبدأ تدريبات منفردة بالكرة- الزمالك ينتظر  المشاركة في الكونفيدرالية.. وإبراهيم حسن يرحب-  
الحرس يفاوض مختار  لخلافة طارق العشري- لجنة المسابقات تهدد الأندية بنقل المباريات خارج  ملاعبها- ملايين الفضائيات تنعش خزينة الجبلاية- فاروق يدرس اعتزال التحكيم*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- رياح الجونة تعصف بالزمالك .. أبناء القلعة البيضاء ‬يتلقون هزيمة موجعة ٢/١ ‬بالغردقة.. ‬وعرش القمة يهتز تحت أقدامهم 
في  واحدة من كبري مفاجآت الموسم، ‬حقق الجونة فوزا مستحقا علي الزمالك ٢/١  ‬في المباراة التي اقيمت بينهما امس بالغردقة في الاسبوع العشرين للدوري  الممتاز لكرة القدم.. ‬انتهي الشوط الاول بتقدم الجونة بهدف نظيف احرزه حسن  جمعة في الدقيقة ٢١ ‬وفي الشوط الثاني تعادل شيكابالا للزمالك في الدقيقة  ٠٢ ‬فيما اضاف الغاني صامويل اوكان هدف الترجيح للجونة في الدقيقة ٥٣.‬ 
بهذه  النتيجة ارتفع رصيد الجونة الي ٢٢ ‬نقطة وظل في نفس مركزه الثاني عشر فيما  تجمد رصيد الزمالك عند ٠٤ ‬نقطة  ‬ليشعل صراع القمة اكثر واكثر مع الاهلي  القادم وبقوة نحوها حيث لم يبعد سوي ٤ ‬نقاط تفصله عنها بعد ان كان الفارق ٩  ‬نقاط كاملة.‬ 
التقدم للجونة والتفوق للزمالك 
سريعة جدا  جاءت بداية الشوط الأول، ‬ووضح منذ ‬الوهلة الأولي السعي الجاد لكلا  الفريقين، ‬خاصة الزمالك الساعي بكل قوة نحو الحفاظ علي القمة، ‬كما لم يكن   ‬الجونة صاحب الارض والجمهور اقل حماسا ورغبة في تحقيق الفوز.. ‬ودون  المرور بفترة جس النبض دخل الفريقان اجواء اللقاء سريعا، ‬وشهدت الدقائق  الاولي حزمة من المحاولات الهجومية من الفريقين، ‬الغالبية منها كانت من  نصيب الجونة الذي استفاد لاعبوه كثيرا من مساندة  ‬الهواء لتسديداتهم  وهجماتهم.. ‬وقبل ان تمر العشر دقائق الاولي كان الجونة قد وصل لمرمي   ‬عبدالواحد السيد عدة مرات كلها لم تشكل خطورة حقيقية علي مرمي الزمالك.‬ 
وفي  الدقيقة ٢١ ‬ترجم لاعبو الجونة تفوقهم الميداني بهدف اول  ‬احرزه حسن جمعة  من ضربة حرة علي ٠٣ ‬ياردة تقريبا، ‬سددها جمعة بيسراه وراحت - ‬بمعاونة  الهواء - ‬في اقصي الزاوية اليمني العالية لمرمي عبدالواحد  ‬لتسكن الشباك.  ‬الهدف المبكر  ‬جاء اشبه بصدمة كهربائية للاعبي الزمالك الذين راحوا  يكثفون من ضغطهم وهجومهم بغية التعويض السريع، ‬واتيحت لهم الفرصة بغية  التعويض السريع، ‬واتيحت لهم الفرصة في الدقيقة ٩١ ‬لما احتسب الحكم  الاوغندي مفتاح ضربة حرة ‬غير مباشرة ضد عبدالمنصف حارس الجونة لاحتفاظه  بالكرة ٦ ‬ثوان لكن لاعبي الزمالك لم يحسنوا الاستفادة من الخطأ بالشكل  المناسب.‬ 
بعدها مباشرة تطوع القائم الايمن لمرمي الجونة لانقاذ  عبدالمنصف من هدف محقق عندما يسدد حسن مصطفي كرة قوية من داخل المنطقة  فراحت الكرة لتصطدم بالقائم بدلا من دخول المرمي ثم توالت الهجمات البيضاء،  ‬ونجح »‬ميسر الاسمر« ‬شيكابالا في بناء العديد من الهجمات الخطرة، ‬اهمها  كان في الدقيقة ٠٣ ‬عندما اهدي كرة  ‬داخل المنطقة  ‬لحسين ياسر المحمدي  لكن الاخير تسرع في التسديد فراحت الكرة ‬غير متقنة، ‬فيما كاد عمر جابر  يصحح الاوضاع باحراز هدف التعادل عندما اطلق قذيفة مدوية من بعد  ٥٣ ‬ياردة  راحت بجوار المقص الايمن ولكن خارج المرمي.‬ 
يجري حسام حسن المدير  الفني للزمالك اول تغييراته بنزول عمرو زكي العائد بعد ‬غياب ٧ ‬شهور بديلا  لمحمد ابراهيم ومن اول لمسة لعمرو زكي مرر  ‬عرضية في ارتفاع متوسط لاحمد  جعفر لكن رامي عادل شتتها قبل ان تصل لجعفر..‬ 
أوكران حسمها:‬ 
مع  اطلالة الشوط الثاني، ‬كاد الجونة يضيف هدفه ‬الثاني عندما تلقي احمد حسن  دروجبا كرة مرتدة من اقدام مدافعي فريقه انطلق بها دروجبا من الناحية  اليسري وتوغل بها داخل منطقة جزاء  ‬الزمالك وسدد قذيفة بيسراه مرت قوية  بجوار القائم الايسر خارج المرمي..‬بعدها رد الزمالك بهجمة اكثر خطورة من  سابقتها عندما مرر محمد عبدالشافي  ‬كرة عرضية اخطأها احمد جعفر ومرت من  مدافع الجونة وفوجيء بها عمرو زكي تحت قدميه فلم يحسن التعامل معها   ‬وامسكها محمد عبدالمنصف..‬ 
وفي الدقيقة العاشرة يجري حسام حسن  تغييره الثاني بنزول حازم امام بدلا من حسن مصطفي، ‬وهو تغيير أراد حسام  حسن ان يضرب عصفورين بحجر الاول زيادة تنشيط الجانب الهجومي بالاستفادة من  مهارة حازم في صناعة الاهداف والثاني تفادي طرد حسن مصطفي الذي كان قد حصل  علي الكارت الاصفر في الشوط الاول خاصة ان اداءه بدا يطغي عليه التوتر  والعصبية..‬ 
وبالفعل صدقت رؤية حسام حسن، ‬حيث نجح حازم امام في اول  ظهور له علي مسرح الاحداث بصناعة هدف التعادل عندما اقتنص كرة  ‬من بين  اقدام مدافعي الجونة ومرر عرضية سددها شيكابالا بيمناه داخل الشباك محرزا  الهدف الاول للزمالك في الدقيقة ٠٢.‬ 
هنا انفتح الاداء اكثر واكثر  حيث بدأ لاعبو الجونة يتخلصون من تكتلهم الدفاعي، ‬ويبادلوا الزمالك  الهجوم، ‬بغية تصحيح الوضع والعودة الي التقدم مجددا، ‬فيما ظل الزمالك علي  نفس ادائه الهجومي الصريح..‬ومع مرور الوقت يكثف الزمالك من ضغطه بهدف  تعزيز الهدف والخروج بالنقاط الثلاث، ‬ويسعي لاعبوه للاستفادة من مساندة  الهواء لهم مثلما استفاد من ذلك الجونة في الشوط الاول.‬ 
وفي  الدقيقة ٠٣ ‬يجري انور سلامة المدير الفني للزمالك تغييره الثاني بنزول  دانيال بدلا من عرفة السيد وكان قد دفع قبله بشوقي السيد بدلا من رامي  عادل.. ‬وبعد مرور خمس دقائق فقط علي التغيير الثاني للجونة نجح الغاني  صومويل اوكران في اضافة الهدف الثاني من ضربة رأس لم يحسن عبدالواحد السيد  التعامل معه ومن قبله يسأل المدافعون  ‬الذي تركوا مهاجم الجونة يلعب الكرة  دون  ‬أي ضغط او مضايقة.‬ 
هنا اصيب الزمالك بالتوتر والارتباك وراح  لاعبوه يتعاملون مع الكرة بمنتهي العصبية وهو امر افقدهم تركيزهم  الفني..‬وقبل ثلاث دقائق  ‬من انتهاء الوقت الاصلي للمباراة اجري انور  سلامة تغييره  ‬الثالث والاخير بنزول حسين علي بدلا من احمد عادل.. ‬قبله  كان حسام حسن قد اجري تغييره الثالث والاخير بنزول الجزائري عوديه بدلا من  عمر جابر.‬ 
وبعد انتهاء الوقت الاصلي يحتسب الحكم الاوغندي خمس  دقائق وقتا بدلا من الضائع ظل الحال فيها علي نفس الوتيرة محاولات هجومية  متوترة للزمالك مقابل دفاع هاريء ومنظم من الجونة الي ان  ‬اطلق الحكم  صافرة النهاية معلنا فوز الجونة ٢/١.‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- اتحاد الكرة يبحث اليوم أزمة »‬ديون« ‬الفضائيات 
يستكمل  مجلس ادارة اتحاد كرة ‬القدم في اجتماعه اليوم باقي الملفات المتعلقة  بالبث التليفزيوني بعد ان دارت عجلة الحياة بعودة الدوري الممتاز.. ‬يبحث  المجلس مع مسئولي القنوات الفضائية المصرية كيفية دفع ٤١ ‬مليون جنيه حقوقا  مستحقة للاندية عن الموسم الماضي..  
‬وتتجه النية لتقسيط المبلغ  ‬مراعاة لمعاناة القنوات. ‬من الازمة المالية التي تمر بها البلاد  والفضائيات جزء من هذه الأزمة كذلك يبحث المجلس بنود كراسة الشروط الخاصة  بالمزايدة الجديدة للبث التليفزيوني ورعاية المنتخبات الوطنية في اطار  العرض المغري الذي تلقاه الاتحاد من احدي الشركات الاعلامية للشراء الحصري  للبث الفضائي علي مدار خمس سنوات مقابل مليار وربع المليار جنيه.. ‬وهو  العرض الذي اصطدم مع رغبة اتحاد الاذاعة والتليفزيون باستثناء الفضائية  المصرية بحجة حاجة المصريين المغتربين لمشاهدة الدوري علي قناتهم الوطنية  بدون مقابل..  
‬ويضغط الاتحاد في هذا الاتجاه لانه صاحب شارة البث  التليفزيوني علي الرغم من ان المصريين المغتربين لن ‬يعوزهم الحصول علي هذه  الخدمة عبر الفضائيات المختلفة مقابل عشرة دولارات.. ‬وقد رأي مجلس ادارة  اتحاد الكرة ان ينأي بنفسه عن الشبهات بعرض المزايدة علي الجميع بفض  المظاريف في مؤتمر صحفي لتحقيق مبدأ الشفافية المطلقة التي فرضنها ثورة ٥٢  ‬يناير.‬ 
علي جانب آخر تم الاتفاق بين الكابتن فتحي نصير المدير  الفني لاتحاد الكرة والمشرف علي المنتخبات الوطنية والاتحاد البحريني علي  اقامة مباراتين بين منتخبي الشباب يومي ١٣ ‬مايو و٣ ‬يونيو خلال توقف  الدوري بسبب اقامة مصر وجنوب افريقيا في تصفيات الامم الافريقية.. ‬كما  تلقي طلبا من الاتحاد الارجنتيني لاقامة مباراتين آخر يونيو في بونيس ايرس  نهاية يونيو القادم في اطار استعدادهما لنهائيات كأس العالم.. 
  ‬وكان نظيره ايمن حافظ المدير الاداري قد تلقيا دعوة من الاتحاد الدولي علي  نفقته لزيارة كولومبيا لمعاينة الفنادق وملاعب المباريات والتدريب بعد ان  حالت ظروف مشاركة منتخب مصر في كأس الامم الافريقية دون حضور قرعة البطولة  التي جرت في بوجوتا الشهر الماضي واسفرت عن وقوع مصر في المجموعة الخامسة  التي تضم معه البرازيل ونيما والنمسا ويلعب معهم بنفس الترتيب.. ‬وسيتم  الترتيب لمعسكر ويلعب معهم بنفس الترتيب.. ‬وسيتم الترتيب لمعسكر سابق علي  البطولة لمدة اسبوعين للتعود علي الاجواء خاصة نقص الاوكسجين واللعب مع  المنتخب الكولومبي الذي اختير علي رأس المجموعة الاولي باعتباره البلد  المنظم.‬ 
وفي المحلة تفتتح اليوم دورة رخصة التدريب »٢« ‬التي اصبحت  جواز مرور اي مدرب وبدونها يستحيل ممارسة المهنة.. ‬بمشاركة ٠٨ ‬مدربا  بينهم  ‬صلاح الناهي مدرب ‬غزل المحلة.. ‬وهي الدورة الثانية هذا الشهر بعد  دورة المنصورة التي افتتحت يوم ٥ ‬مايو وهنا دورة ثالثة تفتتح في طنطا يوم  الاربعاء القادم.‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الأهلي يعسكر الليلة استعدادا للاتحاد  السكندري ‬غدا .. أبوتريگة »‬يتعافي« ‬نفسيا .. وجوزيه يتمسك باللاعب..  ‬ويشيد بمهارة بركات ويصحح أخطاء المهاجمين 
يدخل الاهلي  معسكره المغلق مساء ‬اليوم استعدادا للقائه المهم مع نادي الاتحاد السكندري  في إطار الاسبوع العشرين للدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم والمقرر  ‬اقامته  باستاد القاهرة  ‬غدا.. ‬يؤدي اللاعبون مرانهم الأخير  ‬الساعة السادسة  مساء اليوم بملعبهم باستاد التيتش بالجزيرة ثم يعلن مانويل جوزيه المدير  الفني القائمة التي ستدخل المعسكر والتي من المؤكد انها ستخلو من أبوتريكة  الذي يخضع لبرنامج تأهيلي ومعه ولنفس السبب كل من أحمد شكري وشريف إكرامي  ومحمد فضل وعماد متعب.‬ 
كان الفريق قد أدي مرانه الاساسي صباح أمس  بملعبه تحت قيادة مانويل جوزيه الذي حرص ان يخفف من الأحمال التدريبية حتي  لا يتعرض اللاعبون للارهاق من تتالي المباريات واختلاف نوعيتها بين محلية  وافريقية وكذلك اختلاف قوائم ‬اللاعبين المشاركين وهي المشكلة التي انتهت  بانتهاء دور ال ٦١ ‬الافريقي وقدرة الأهلي علي قيد كل من أحمد حسن وأمير  سعيود وعبدالحميد شبانة وفرانسيس وأيا من يراه مناسبا لتكملة مشواره في هذا  المحفل الشرس..  
‬وطلب جوزيه من لاعبيه التركيز لان الفترة القادمة  لا تحتمل أي تهاون ولا تقبل التعويض ولابد ان تكون العروض قوية وتنتهي  بنهايات جيدة لتحقيق المكاسب والانتصارات..  
واختص جوزيه بعض  اللاعبين بتدريبات منفردة قادها بنفسه واهتم فيها بتعويد اللاعبين علي  انهاء الهجمات بالتسديد المتقن والقوي من مسافات مختلفة وزوايا متباينة  سعيا لحل مشكلة ندرة التهديف وعدم دقة التمرير..  
‬خضع لهذه  التدريبات كل من دومينيك الذي حقق الرقم القياسي في اهدار الفرص المتاحة  بالرغم من الحيوية والنشاط الذي يضيفه علي الاداء بمجرد المشاركة كما حدث  امام زيسكو.. ‬واحمد فتحي الذي لم يمرر كرة واحدة سليمة خلال الشوط الاول  من نفس المباراة وارتكب اخطاء بالجملة لاستعادة الكرة بعد فقدها..  
‬وانضم  إليهما أمير سعيود المؤكد اشتراكه منذ البداية امام الاتحاد والذي يتصاعد  انتاجه وتتكشف خطورته مع تواصل المشاركة وفرانسيس وشبانة.. ‬ومن المؤكد ان  ينضم هذا الخماسي إلي القائمة التي ستنتظم بالمعسكر اليوم حتي وان كان  اشتراك بعضهم في التشكيل الاساسي ‬غير مؤكد.‬ 
أهمية أبوتريكة 
وأبدي  جوزيه المدير الفني للاهلي ‬تعجبه مما ينشر في وسائل الاعلام حول اعتزال  أفضل الموهوبين بالفريق وبمصر محمد أبوتريكة وأكد في تصريحات صحفية أن  ابوتريكة لاعب لاغني عنه للاهلي وانه يرفض مطالبة البعض له بالاعتزال..  
‬وقال  ان ابوتريكة من العناصر المهمة التي قدمت الكثير خلال السنوات الماضية  للكرة المصرية.. ‬والجهاز الفني للفريق يحتاجه في المرحلة المقبلة ويحسن  توظيفه تبعا لامكانياته بما يعود بالنفع علي الطرفين.. ‬وهذا ما جاء بأثر  ايجابي علي نفسية اللاعب حيث بدا متفائلا.. ‬وعن عرض فريقه امام زيسكو قال  جوزيه انه كان طيبا في الشوط الثاني وان بركات الذي شارك بعد نصف ساعة اربك  الضيوف واحرز هدفا بمجهود فردي ومهارة فائقة استخدمهما في التوغل  والمراوغة لاكثر من مدافع زامبي وسدد الكرة بمهارة علي يسار الحارس.‬ 
وحول  ما اثير من خلاف بين المدير الفني وبعض ركائز الفريق اكد مصدر مسئول لم  يشأ الاعلان عن نفسه ان كل ما يتردد  ‬اجتهادات خاطئة ليس لها نصيب من  الصحة وان جوزيه يتعامل مع اللاعبين علي انهم ابنائه ويكاشفهم بالحقيقة  المجردة حتي ولو كان هذا قد يغضبهم لحظة فسرعان مايستوعبون الأمر ويركزون  في  ‬المران ويتأكدون ان مديرهم الفني لا يصارحهم إلا بالحقيقة المجردة.‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- جوزيه معجب باللاعبين ‬ سعيود وربيعة.. ‬في القائمة الأفريقية »‬التكميلية«‬ 
إستقر  الجهاز الفني للفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي الأهلي بنسبة كبيرة ‬علي  قيد الثنائي أمير سعيود ورامي ربيعة في قائمة الفريق الثانية التي سيتم  ارسالها إلي الاتحاد الافريقي (‬الكاف) ‬للمشاركة مع الفريق ابتداء من دور  الثمانية بدوري أبطال افريقيا..‬البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه اتخذ قراره بالنسبة  للجزائري أمير سعيود بعد أن ظهر بمستوي متميز خلال مباريات الدوري التي  شارك فيها بالاضافة الي وجوب الاعتماد عليه في ظل إصابة أبوتريكة الذي  ‬يعاني من شد عضلي وغيبته لفترة طويلة بالاضافة الي ابتعاده عن مستواه  بدرجة كبيرة.. ‬كما ان سعيود ‬يستطيع تعويض ‬غياب محمد بركات إذا تعذرت  مشاركته في أي مرحلة من البطولة الافريقية.‬ 
كما أكدت مصادر قريبة  من الجهاز الفني بالاهلي ان البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه ابدي أعجابه الشديد  بمستوي الصاعد رامي ربيعة خلال مشاركته مع منتخب الشباب في بطولة الأمم  الافريقية بجنوب افريقيا الشهر الماضي.. ‬كما أنه تم تصعيده من قبل إلي  الفريق الأول وظهر بمستوي متميز.‬ 
ويرغب جوزيه في تدعيم خط الدفاع بلاعب أو إثنين من الشباب لمساعدة اللاعبين الكبار وأمكانية تعويض ‬غياب أحد المدافعين الاساسيين.‬ 
يذكر  أن الاهلي ‬يمكنه تسجيل خمسة لاعبين في القائمة الافريقية الثانية التي  سيرسلها الي »‬الكاف« ‬وهناك بعض اللاعبين خارج القائمة الأولي وهم احمد  حسن وعبدالحميد شبانة ومصطفي عفروتو.‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الزمالك فى «خبر كان».. بهدف «أوكران» .. وسلامة قدم أغلى هدية للأهلى بفوز تاريخى 2-1 
فى  واحدة من أكبر مفاجآت الدورى هذا الموسم.. حقق الجونة فوزا تاريخيا على   الزمالك بهدفين للمتألقين حسن جمعة والغانى صامويل أوكران مقابل هدف  للفتى  الأسمر شيكابالا فى افتتاح الأسبوع العشرين للدورى الممتاز. 
وبهذا  الفوز يكون أنور سلامة وفريقه الجونة قدم أغلى هدية للأهلى لأنه  أضاع ثلاث  نقاط هى الأهم فى صراع المنافسة على اللقب المحلى الكبير والذى  شهد انقلابا  كبيرا.. لأنه فى حالة فوز الأهلى على الاتحاد غدا سيتقلص  الفارق إلى نقطة  واحدة.. ولكن لاشىء مضمونا فى هذا السباق المحموم. 
جاءت المباراة فى  أجواء رائعة ومثالية للجونة الذى لعب فى عقر داره بقرية  الجونة احدى أجمل  بقاع البحر المتوسط ووسط أنصاره من الحسناوات الاجنبيات  وأبناء المحافظة  ومعظمهم من جماهير الأهلى.. مع حضور بضع مئات من جماهير  الزمالك. 
رفع الجونة رصيده إلى 22 نقطة بينما تجمد رصيد الزمالك عند 40 نقطة. 
أدار المباراة طاقم تحكيم أوغندى بقيادة مفتاح فريد ريك وهو الذى أدار مباراة الأهلى وزيسكو وكان موفقا فى حدود امكانياته. 
ثلاثة  أسماء والجنرال «توفيق» كانت وراء خروج الشوط الأول بتقدم الجونة  بهدف..  الاسم الأول هو الظهير الأيسر حسن جمعة صاحب الهدف الخاطف من ضربة  حرة فى  الدقيقة 13 والثانى عبد الواحد السيد حارس الزمالك الذى كان أحد  أسباب  الهدف والذى دخل فيه بنفس الطريقة فى أكثر من مباراة.. والثالث هو  الفهد  الأسمر والاسم الأكثر تداولا فى الصحف والفضائيات بسبب قضية تجديد  تعاقده  واحترافه والذى فقد اللمسة الأخيرة وركز أكثر على الجانب الجمالى   والاستعراضى والاصرار على الاختراق من العمق ومحاولة الحصول على ضربات حرة   خارج منطقة الجزاء. 
أما الجنرال «توفيق» فقد حرم الزمالك من هدفين..  الأول من حسن مصطفى الذى  تلقى كرة رائعة من شيكا داخل منطقة الجزاء على  بعد 12 ياردة وسدد فى اسفل  القائمة الأيمن فى واحدة من اجمل وادق هجمات  الزمالك والتى بدأها حسين  ياسر المحمدى أكثر لاعبى الزمالك تحركا وبذلا  للجهد هو وحسن مصطفى. 
أما الهدف الثانى الذى منعه الجنرال «توفيق»  فكان بتسديدة بعيدة المدى من  الظهير الأيمن عمر جابر من مسافة 35 ياردة لكن  حفت بالعارضة أو بالادق  بزاوية التقاء العارضة بالقائم الأيمن. 
جاءت  بداية الشوط الأول قوية الجونة المتحفز تسانده جماهير كبيرة معظمها  من  أنصار الأهلى ويظاهره الهواء وأجواء اللعب تحت شمس الغردقة الحارقة  التى  تعود عليها. 
وكان واضحا ان أنور سلامة من خلال الطريقة التى لعب بها  وهى 3/4/2/1  والتشكيل الذى غلب عليه الطابع الدفاعى انه كان يطمع فى  التعادل على الأقل  أو خطف هدف ثم الحفاظ عليه وهو السيناريو الذى تحقق  بالفعل بضغط هجومى  فعال فى أول ربع ساعة والتركيز على الجبهة اليسرى عن  طريق عرفة السيد وحسن  جمعة والتى شكلت خطورة كبيرة على دفاع الزمالك وحارسه  عبد الواحد السيد  فضلا عن تحركات الكابتن صامويل أوكران واحمد عمران التى  تسببت فى احتساب  اكثر من ضربة حرة مهمة حول منطقة جزاء الزمالك ومن إحداها  جاء هدف الجونة  الذى سجله حسن جمعة فى الدقيقة 13 عندما سدد الكرة من فوق  الحائط فى  الزاوية اليمنى البعيدة فشل الحارس الدولى فى انقاذها لتسكن  الشباك. 
بعد الهدف مال الجونة للدفاع والتمركز فى نصف ملعبه وغلق  المساحات أمام  لاعبى الزمالك الذين انتفضوا فى محاولة للتعادل وكان حسام  حسن قد بدأ  المباراة بالعودة لطريقته التقليدية التى أخذها عن استاذه  «الجوهرى» وهى  4/2/3/1 بوجود احمد جعفر فى الأمام بمفرده وخلفه الثلاثى  شيكا بالا ومحمد  ابراهيم وحسين ياسر. 
وكان تركيز الزمالك على جبهة  حسين ياسر مع تحركات لشيكابالا من اليمين  للعمق من أجل التسديد أو الحصول  على ركلات حرة ولكنه لم ينجح فى ترجمة كل  هذا إلى أهداف وغابت عنه الدقة  واللمسة الأخيرة. 
ولم يستفد شيكا أيضا من قرار الحكم الاوغندى فريدريك الذى احتسب ضربة حرة غير مباشرة ضد عبد المنصف لاستهلاكه الثوانى الست. 
ولم  يفلح التغيير الهجومى المبكر الذى أجراه حسام حسن باشراك عمرو زكى  بدلا من  محمد ابراهيم وتغيير طريقة اللعب إلى 4/4/2 واللعب برأسي حربة  صريحين لان  عمرو زكى كان بعيدا عن الملاعب لفترة طويلة وهو معذور بالطبع  لذلك لم يقدم  اية اضافة فى الشوط الذى انتهى بتقدم اصحاب الأرض والجمهور. 
لم  ينتظر حسام حسن كثيرا بعد بداية الشوط الثانى وبعد فرصة الهدف الضائع  من  احمد حسن «دروجبا» ليجرى تغييره الثانى بعد 10 دقائق باشراك حازم إمام  بدلا  من حسن مصطفى «المصاب».. وبالفعل نشطت الجبهة اليمنى مع دخول عمر  جابر فى  الارتكاز بجوار إبراهيم صلاح. 
واستطاع حازم إمام أن يضرب عصفورين بحجر وهو تشكيل جبهة يمنى خطرة ومنع الخطير حسن جمعة من التقدم.. وهو ما تحقق بالفعل. 
وبعد  20 دقيقة ومن واحدة من أجمل هجمات الزمالك يتبادل حازم إمام الكرة مع  احمد  جعفر الذى يعيدها إليه بكعبه داخل منطقة الجزاء ناحية اليمين من  اثنين من  مدافعى الجونة ويلمح شيكابالا غير المراقب بالقرب من نقطة الجزاء  ويمررها  له سحرية ليقابلها شيكا بيمناه أرضية فى الزاوية اليمنى داخل  الشباك مسجلا  هدف التعادل. 
ويجرى أنور سلامة تغييره الأول باشراك رامى عادل الذى  اعتبره أحد أسباب  الهدف واشركه بدلا من شوقى السعيد ويتألق عمر جابر فى  مناسبتين بصاروخ  بعيد المدى وكرباج فوق الشبكة. 
ويجرى أنور سلامة التغيير الثانى باشراك دانيال بدلا من عرفة السيد الذى بذل مجهودا كبيرا فى الشوط الأول. 
هدف الموسم 
أكدت  الدقيقة 35 ان الجنرال «توفيق» كان يلعب مع الجونة ويعاند الزمالك  وأكدت  ايضا ان الركلات الحرة هى التى تحسم معظم نتائج المباريات فقد احتسب  الحكم  ضربة حرة فى نصف ملعب الزمالك من اليمين ارسلها حسن جمعة بيسراه  داخل منطقة  جزاء الزمالك ويندفع ثلاثة من لاعبى الجونة فى مقدمتهم الغانى  الأسمر  الخطير صامويل أوكران ويضعها برأسه فى الزاوية اليمنى مسجلا أغلى  هدف  للجونة وسط دهشة وحزن لاعبى وجماهير الزمالك والتوءم حسام وإبراهيم. 
يضطر  حسام حسن إلى إجراء تغيير هجومى على أمل التعادل على الأقل باشراك   الجزائرى محمد عودية بدلا من المدافع عمر جابر فى الدقيقة 37 ولكنه لم يضف   شيئا وقابله أنور سلامة بتغيير لاستهلاكه الوقت والتنشيط باشراك حسين على   بدلا من احمد عادل وتظل الدقائق الأخيرة بين هجوم عشوائى للزمالك ودفاع   مستميت وتضييع للوقت من الجونة إلى أن يطلق الحكم الأوغندى فريدريك صفارة   النهاية بفوز تاريخى للجونة على الزمالك.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- مشاكل شيكابالا .. عرض مستمر.. والنادى يراهن على «زملكاويته» 
وسط  حالة الهرج والمرج والتناقض ومشاكل التجديد لنجم الفريق الأول شيكابالا ..  راهن مجلس إدارة نادي الزمالك على «زملكاوية» اللاعب في إنهاء الأزمة  وتجديد العقد خلال أيام قليلة وعدم ارتباطه بأي نوع من العقود أو الاتفاقات  مع طرف ثالث حتى الجلوس مع مسئولي النادي والتوقيع .. والغريب أن رهان  المجلس الأبيض جاء بعد استقرار الإدارة على صياغة وتحرير عقد جديد للاعب  يتضمن بنود أخري يتم الاتفاق عليها .. وتحديد كيفية صرف مستحقاته المالية  عند التوقيع وبعده .. واشترط النادي حصوله على تعهد كتابي من اللاعب بسلامة  توقيعه على العقد القديم وعدم ممانعته في تفعيله واعتماده وسريان بنوده  المختلفة قبل توقيع رئيس النادي عليه واعتماده من قبل المجلس فيما بعد .. 
**  جاء رد فعل الزمالك بعد استعراض المجلس المعين لتفاصيل عقد النادي مع  اللاعب والموقع من شيكابالا فقط .. والحصول على بعض الفتاوي القانونية التي  تؤكد حتمية البحث عن عقد جديد يضمن الشرعية اللازمة له وتجنب القلعة  البيضاء القيل والقال والتشكيك في سلامة العقد خاصة وأنه يتعلق بنجم الفريق  الأول والأوحد والقوام الأساسي لثروة الفريق بأكمله بالنظر إلي المبالغ  المعروضة لضمه والتعاقد معه .. 
** المهم أن رهان الزمالك يأتي قبل  50 يوما من بداية الفترة التي يحق فيها للاعب التوقيع على عقد مع أي طرف  آخر .. مستندا إلي بنود لائحة اللاعبين .. وما توفره من حماية للاعب في  توقيعه لنادٍ آخر قبل 6 أشهر على الأكثر من تاريخ انتهاء عقده مع ناديه  الحالي .. 
** علمت «الجمهورية» أن خطابات التهديد والاحتجاج  والاعتراض التي خرجت من النادي إلي اتحاد الكرة ولجنة الحكام بشأن مباراة  الأمس بين الزمالك والجونة لم تحظ بدعم وتأييد المجلس والجهاز الفني للفريق  .. وأن صياغة وإعداد الخطاب جاء عن طريق اللواء علاء مقلد مدير عام النادي  والمسئول الإعلامي للنادي بعيدا عن المجلس الذي لا يعلم معظم عناصره فحوي  الخطاب أو مضمونه .. أو حتى الجهاز الفني المتواجد في الغردقة قبل اللقاء ب  24 ساعة .. ورغم ذلك اكتفي الجميع بالصمت .. 
** أعلن جهاز كرة اليد  السفر إلي الدوحة في السادسة مساء غد الخميس استعدادا للمشاركة في بطولة  العالم للأندية هناك .. وأكد الدكتور عبدالله جورج أن السفر جاء مبكرا 24  ساعة حتي يحصل الفريق على قسط من الراحة هناك قبل الدخول في معمعة البطولة  ومشوارها الصعب ..*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- أبوتريكة نجم الوقت الضائع: لا أسمع  .. لا أرى .. لا أتكلم.. وقد لا ألعب .. ومعشوق الجماهير بين نارين..  الاحتراف الخارجى أو الجلوس على دكة البدلاء 
وقع محمد  ابوتريكة نجم النادى الاهلى ومنتخب مصر ومعشوق الجماهير فى حيرة من أمره  بسبب تحديد مصيره فى المرحلة المقبلة سواء بالبقاء داخل جدران النادى الذى  يعشقه والحفاظ على تاريخه حتى إعلان اعتزاله أو الهروب من جحيم الخواجه  مانويل جوزيه المدير الفنى والذى تخلى عنه وكشف عن نيته المبيتة بتقليص  دوره فى الفترة المقبلة..وهو ما كشف عنه فى تلميحاته الماضية حول رأيه فى  مستوى نجمه المدلل حيث وصفه بأنه أصبح عجوزا..ولن يستطيع الظهور بمستوى  متميز كما كان عليه قبل 3 سنوات ماضية..وهو ما أصاب اللاعب بالإحباط الشديد  خاصة وأنه كان يظن أن مديره الفنى الذى يعشقه سيحافظ على معنوياته ويعيده  لاكتشاف نفسه من جديد بعد توليه المسئولية ..ولكن يبدو أن العواطف لاتعرف  طريقا لقلب الخواجات. 
وبالرغم من أن الخواجه خرج أمس الأول وتحدث مع  الصحفيين وطلب منهم الحفاظ على أبوتريكة على اعتبار انه قيمة كبيرة..وأن  أمامه عامين للاعتزال على الأقل إلا أن هذه التصريحات لم تنتشل اللاعب من  حالة الغموض والحيرة التى تسيطر عليه..وهو الأمر الذى دفعه للتفكير بشكل  مبدئى فى الرحيل عن الأهلى عقب نهاية هذا الموسم..وخوض تجربة فى الدوريات  الخليجة لاسيما وأنه مطلوب فى أكثر من نادي..وسبق وتلقى أكثر من عرض  جاد..ولكنه يخشى من الإقدام على هذه الخطوة خوفا على ضياع تاريخه وانخفاض  أسهمه فى الفريق الذى حقق معه افضل الانتصارات والإنجازات فى السنوات  الماضية. 
ورفض أبوتريكة التعليق على الاتهامات التى أثيرت حول  انتمائه لجماعة الإخوان واكتفى بالإشارة بيديه بعدم التعليق « لا أسمع ..  لا أرى .. لا أتكلم «و هو ما يعنى ابتعاده تماما عن تلك الجماعة. 
والمؤكد  خلال الفترة المقبلة بأن ابوتريكة لن يصبح أساسيا كما كان عليه من قبل  ..وأن الخواجه مانويل جوزيه سيدفع به على استحياء..وفى أوقات محددة من  المباراة خاصة وأنه بدأ يعول مسئولية كبيرة على النجم الصاعد أمير سعيود  الجزائرى لشغل مكان معشوق الجماهير..وهو ما وضح خلال المرحلة الماضية ..حتى  أنه بات من أقرب اللاعبين الذين سيدخلون فى القائمة التكميلية  الإفريقية..للاعتماد عليه بشكل جاد خلال المرحلة المقبلة. 
وتواجه  لجنة الكرة بالنادى مشكلة حقيقية خاصة وأنها لا تجرؤ على مطالبة أبوتريكة  بالاعتزال فى الوقت الراهن..بسبب نجوميته وشعبيته الكبيرة بين الجماهير  الأهلوية. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- جوزيه معجب بالشماريخ ويخشى العقوبات .. وغياب الساحر 10 أيام.. وتدريب بدني قبل مواجهة الاتحاد 
حذر  الجهاز الفني للفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي الأهلي بقيادة البرتغالي  مانويل جوزيه جمهوره من استخدام الشماريخ وعدم تكرار سيناريو ما حدث خلال  لقاء زيسكو الزامبي في لقاء العودة لدور ال 16 من بطولة دوري الأبطال  الإفريقي لكرة القدم في المباريات المقبلة للفريق سواء في الدوري العام أو  دوري الأبطال حتى لا يتعرض لأي عقوبات . 
وناشد الجهاز الفني الجمهور  الأحمر بضرورة الوقوف بجانب الفريق خاصة وأن الجماهير لها دور أساسي في  انتصارات الفريق ولكن عليهم ألا يخاطروا بمصير ناديهم. 
ويرى  البرتغالي جوزيه أن الشماريخ دائما ما تعطي شكلا جماليا للمدرجات وتزيد من  حساسية المباريات ولكن يجب ألا تصل إلى الملعب حتى لا يتعرض أي لاعب  للإصابة أو يتم إلغاء المباراة لصالح المنافس لذا فإنه من الضروري تطبيق  التشجيع المثالي في المدرجات. 
رفض البرتغالي جوزيه الضغوط التي  يتعرض لها محمد أبو تريكة نجم وسط الفريق ومحاولات إجباره على الاعتزال  مؤكدا أن أبو تريكة سيظل لاعب كبير في الأهلي ولا يمكن الاستغناء عنه بأي  حال من الأحوال. 
أضاف بأنه من الظلم إنهاء مسيرة الفنان في الوقت  الحالي خاصة وأنه ما زال قادرا على العطاء خلال الفترة المقبلة.. كما أن  الجهاز الفني يحتاج إلى مجهوداته خلال الفترة المقبلة. 
أوضح المدرب  البرتغالي أن أبوتريكة لاعب رائع ولا غنى عنه في الفريق وأنه شخصياً يرفض  النغمة التي يرددها البعض مؤخراً والتي تطالب باعتزاله. 
(استمرار غياب تريكة وفضل) 
وأثبتت  الأشعة التي أجراها محمد أبوتريكة عدم شفائه من الإصابة التي تعرض لها  مؤخرا والتي هي عبارة عن شد في عضلة السمانة .. تأكد حاجته للراحة التامة  لمدة 10 أيام وبالتالي سيغيب عن لقاء وادي دجلة في الأسبوع الحادي والعشرين  للدوري العام.. و سيبدأ الفنان من اليوم الجري منفردا مع زيادة في الأحمال  التدريبية لمدة 10 أيام على أن ينتظم بعدها في التدريبات الجماعية للفريق. 
أما  فيما يخص محمد فضل الذي يعاني من شد في عضلة السمانة فتأكد انه سيبدأ  برنامج العلاج الطبيعي بعد أسبوعين من الآن تمهيدا لعودته للملاعب خلال 6  أسابيع . 
وفد هوفنهايم لشكري 
تأكد أن وفد من نادى هوفنهايم  الألمانى سيصل القاهرة يوم الأحد المقبل للتفاوض مع الأهلى بشأن ضم أحمد  شكرى لاعب الفريق بداية من الموسم المقبل وذلك بعد أن نجح اللاعب في اجتياز  الاختبار الطبي في النادي الألماني منذ أسبوعين . 
وتم الاتفاق  مبدئيا على الاستغناء عن خدمات شكري مقابل مليون يورو وهو العرض المالى  المتوقع الاتفاق عليه بين الطرفين لإتمام الصفقة فى ظل المرونة التى أبداها  مسئولو النادى الألمانى. 
استعدادات لزعيم الثغر 
وفي إطار  الاستعدادات لمباراة الاتحاد السكندري .. حرص الساحر البرتغالي مانويل  جوزيه المدير الفني للفريق على أن يبدأ المران بمحاضرة فنية سريعة ألقاها  على اللاعبين في الملعب..بدأ المران بالجانب البدني بالقيام بالتدريبات  البدنية والاحماءات المعتادة التي شارك فيها جميع اللاعبين تحت اشراف  البرتغالي فيدالجو مدرب الأحمال. 
و حرص جوزيه على إجراء تدريبات  تكتيكية مع السداسي أحمد فتحي وأمير سعيود وأيمن أشرف وعبد الحميد شبانة  وأحمد نبيل «مانجا» ودومينيك دا سيلفا، قام فيها بالتركيز على الكرات  الثابتة والكرات العرضية. *

----------


## محمد السيد

* - "الجمهورية" تكشف السبب الرئيسي لإقالة حسام .. و تعيين صيام 
ظن  البعض أن مشكلات و أزمات حكام كرة القدم ستنتهي بإقالة محمد حسام رئيس  اللجنة السابق .. و تعيين اللواء عصام صيام رئيسا جديدا للجنة لتطوير  التحكيم في مصر و إزالة الخلافات بين الحكام .. و لكن يبدو أن أزمات و  مشاكل الحكام لا تنتهي .. فبعد ترك محمد حسام للجنة الحكام قام بعض الحكام  بالتطاول عليه في القنوات الفضائية .. بل إنهم كانوا السبب الرئيسي في  إقالة حسام من اللجنة .. و تعيين صيام رئيسا لها .. بدأت الأزمة حين قام  بعض الحكام بالتطاول على محمد حسام رئيس لجنة الحكام السابق في القنوات  الفضائية و بعض الصحف .. بل إنهم اتهموه بأنه هو السبب الرئيسي في تراجع  التحكيم في مصر .. نظرا لأنه لم يقم بتطوير التحكيم .. بالإضافة إلى أنه لم  يطالب ببدلات الحكام .. 
السبب الرئيسي الذي دفع كل من ياسر  الجيزاوي و حمدي شعبان و إبراهيم نور الدين و ياسر عبد الرؤوف و سمير عثمان  للمطالبة بإقالة محمد حسام هو رفضه التام لإعطاء أي مباراة في الدوري  الممتاز لحكم فشل في اختبارات بطولة النخبة الخاصة باختبارات اللياقة  البدنية للحكام .. و كان السبب الذي أطلقوه في حملتهم لإقالة حسام هو عدم  تمكنه من صرف بدلات الحكام و تطوير التحكيم في الفترة التي قضاها كرئيس  للجنة ..فى الوقت الذي رفض فيه مجموعة من الحكام التطاول على أحد أبرز رموز  الحكام فى مصر وهو الكابتن محمد حسام وتضم كلا من فهيم عمر و محمد فاروق  وأيمن دجيش و محمود عاشور و عادل عقل. 
و يبدو أن الحكام قد تنساوا  أن لجنة الحكام ليس لها ميزانية خاصة .. بل إن رئيس اللجنة يطلب من مجلس  إدارة الاتحاد مصاريف الحكام لإدارة المباريات .. و مصاريف أخرى من أجل  الصرف على تطوير التحكيم في مصر.. 
و أصبح الآن رأي حسام في عدم  إسناد أي مباريات بالدوري للحكام الذين فشلوا في الاختبارات الدولية كان  صحيحا .. فهناك حكام أثبتوا أنهم غير قادرين على تحمل مباريات بالدوري وهم  سعيد عبد الغفار و ياسر الجيزاوي و أسامة العارف .. فبعد أن أداروا مباريات  في الدوري في عهد صيام إنهالت الشكاوي على لجنة الحكام بسبب مستواهم غير  المقبول .. 
بعد ذلك انقسم الحكام إلى حزبين .. الأول مؤيد للجنة  الحالية برئاسة اللواء عصام صيام .. و الثاني يحترم و يقدر رمز محمد حسام  رئيس اللجنة السابق و يرفض التطاول عليه نظرا لما قدمه للتحكيم المصري خلال  فترة توليه مسئولية لجنة الحكام أو كحكم دولي سابق .. و عند علم عصام صيام  رئيس اللجنة الحالي بالأزمة التي نشبت بين الحكام بعضهم البعض .. كلف عبد  الحميد رضوان رئيس لجنة الحكام بالجيزة بعقد جلسة صلح بين الطرفين في نادي  الزهور لإنهاء هذه الازمة ..  
و لكن الأزمة تطورت .. حيث تم رفض هذه الجلسة من الحزب الذي يرى أن التطاول على محمد حسام أمر غير مقبول ..  
و  من المتوقع أن تشهد الفترة القادمة أزمات أكثر من العادية فحكام منطقة  البحيرة سيقومون بعمل وقفة احتجاجا على عدم تكليف أي حكم منهم بإداراة  مباريات في الدوري الممتاز باستثناء رؤوف الحوشي الذي أدار مباراة واحدة  فقط في الدوري و أدى أداء جيدا و تم تجميده بعد هذه المباراة .. يعد الحل  الأمثل لاتحاد كرة القدم للخورج من هذه الأزمات التي ستدر كرة القدم  المصرية في حالة عدم حلها .. هو تعيين رئيس جديد للجنة الحكام و إبعاد كل  من محمد حسام و عصام صيام عن اللجنة و الدفع بالوجوه الجديدة .. و منحهم  كافة الصلاحيات لإدارة اللجنة و تطوير التحكيم في مصر .. و توفير النقود  للصرف على كل احتياجات الحكام ..*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- إيقاف لاعب الشرطة 5 مباريات 
علمت  «الجمهورية» أن محمود كمال أحمد الشهير بأبوتريكة لاعب فريق اتحاد الشرطة  لكرة اليد قد يتعرض لعقوبة الإيقاف 5 مباريات بالإضافة إلي توقيع عقوبة  الغرامة المالية لما بدر منه عقب المباراة النهائية في بطولة دوري 25 يناير  والتي جمعت الأهلي والشرطة أول أمس بمجمع الصالات باستاد القاهرة بعد  احتكاكه بحكم المباراة والتلفظ بألفاظ غير لائقة. 
ويبدو أن فارق  الهدف الوحيد الذي أبعد فريق الشرطة عن منصة التتويج للفوز باللقب كانت  وراء خروج اللاعب عن مشاعره.. فرغم فوز الشرطة علي الأهلي 26/22 إلا أنه  خسر اللقب الذي كان في حاجة لإضافة هدف آخر حتي يعانقه حيث كان مطلوبا من  الشرطة الفوز بفارق خمسة أهداف. 
كان الشرطة هو الأفضل طوال المباراة  وترجم ذلك عبر إنهاء الشوط الأول بتقدمه 10/9 ثم إنهاء المباراة لصالحه  أيضا 26/22.. لكن الأهلي عرف من أين تؤكل الكتف وأوقف النتيجة عند هذا الحد  ليفوز باللقب.  - معسكر مبكر لدجلة استعدادا للاهلى 
عبر  على أبو جريشه المشرف العام على الكرة بنادى وادى دجله الصاعد حديثا لدورى  الأضواء عن استيائه البالغ عقب تلقى دجلة للهزيمة أمام فريق المصرى  البورسعيدى بهدفين نظيفين ..ليتجمد بذلك رصيد وادى دجلة عند 19 نقطة فى  المركز الثالث عشر .. بينما ارتفع رصيد الفريق البورسعيدى ل 26 نقطه محتلا  المركز الثامن فى ترتيب الجدول العام . 
و أكد نجم الدراويش السابق ل  «الجمهورية» على أن مجلس الإدارة استبعد فكرة توقيع غرامة مالية على  الفريق عقب الهزيمة كما ذكرت بعض وسائل الإعلام .. و قرر المجلس بالإجماع  عدم تشتيت أذهان الفريق جهازا و لاعبين فى الفترة الحاليه و تركيز جهودهم  فى المباريات المقبلة سعيا وراء الخروج من النفق المظلم نحو المنطقة  الدافئة فى وسط جدول الدورى. 
فى الوقت الذى اجتمع فيه حازم خيرت  مدير جهاز الكرة مع اللاعبين عقب انتهاء المباراة و طالبهم بضرورة القتال  فى الملعب و الاهتمام بالجماعية فى الأداء خلال اللقاءات المقبلة .. خاصة  لقاء الأهلى الهام و المرتقب يوم الإثنين المقبل ضمن منافسات الأسبوع  الحادى و العشرين من عمر الدورى .. و ذلك لامتلاك الأهلى للعديد من مفاتيح  اللعب الهامة أمثال محمد بركات و أبوتريكه و الجزائرى أمير سعيود و أحمد  فتحى و القادرة على قلب موازين الإمور فى أى وقت .. و التى تحتاج لليقظة  طوال ال 90 دقيقه لخطوط دجله الثلاثة للخروج بسلام من المباراة . 
و  على جانب آخر دخل الفريق اليوم بقيادة المدير الفنى البلجيكى «والتر ميوس» و  المدرب العام هشام زكريا فى معسكرا مغلقا بمقر النادى بالمعادى بمشاركة  جميع اللاعبين الكبار و الناشئين استعدادا للمباراة المقبلة .. و من المقرر  أن يتدرب الفريق يوميا على فترتين صباحية و مسائية .*

----------


## محمد السيد

* - جوزيه يرفض «إعدام» أبوتريكة.. ويستبعد الزمالك من حساباته للفوز بالدوري 
خرج  البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني لفريق الكرة الأول بالنادي الأهلي عن  صمته بعد تأهل فريقه لدور الثمانية لبطولة دوري الأبطال الإفريقي معتبراً  أن الصعود لدوري المجموعات هو الأهم في المرحلة الحالية بغض النظر عن عدم  رضاه عن الأداء.. 
وأكد جوزيه احترامه لكل الفرق الثمانية التي  ستواصل مشوارها الإفريقي وكونها تتمتع بالخبرات والإمكانيات التي تؤهلها  للمنافسة بقوة علي لقب البطولة والذي يسعي الأهلي لتحقيقه مهما كانت قوة  الفرقة الأخري والتي بدأ فعلياً مع معلومات عنها وتجهيز الشرائط الخاصة بكل  الفرق قبل الإعلان عن قرعة دور الثمانية للبطولة المقرر لها الخامس عشر من  مايو الجاري، لكن في جميع الأحوال والكلام علي لسان جوزيه الأهلي أغلق  الملف الإفريقي «مؤقتاً» وشدد علي التركيز في بطولة الدوري العام والنظر  لنتائجه فقط دون النظر لنتائج الفرق الأخري بما فيهم الزمالك متصدر البطولة  والذي استبعده جوزيه من حساباته رافضاً الحديث عن مشوار المنافسة في  البطولة التي يحمل الأهلي لقبها علي مدار الست سنوات الماضية ويأمل في  الحفاظ علي اللقب للموسم السابع علي التوالي. 
واعتبر جوزيه مواجهة  الاتحاد السكندري متزيل جدول الدوري هي الأصعب لفريقه لكونها أمام فريق ليس  لديه ما يخشاه وسيسعي بكل قوة لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية، وفي المقابل فإن  فريقه لديه هدف وحيد وهو الفوز بالنقاط الثلاث للاستمرار في المنافسة علي  قمة الدوري. وعما أثير حول محمد أبوتريكة نجم الفريق ومطالبة البعض له  اعتزاله كرة القدم لكونه أصبح ليس لديه ما يقدمه في الفترة المقبلة، استنكر  جوزيه هذه الأقاويل التي أطلقت حكماً بالإعدام علي اللاعب لمجرد كبر سنه  وتناست إنجازاته لبلده وناديه علي مدار السنوات الماضية واعتبر المدير  الفني للأهلي أنه من الظلم أن يجبر أحد أبوتريكة علي الاعتزال في هذا  التوقيت موضحاً أن هذا القرار هو حق أصيل للاعب يتخذه وقتما يشاء. 
واختتم  جوزيه تصريحاته بالتأكيد علي استيائه من سلوك جماهير الأهلي خلال مباراة  العودة أمام زيسكو والتجاوزات التي قامت بها في المباراة وكادت تكلف الأهلي  الخروج من البطولة.. ووجه المدير الفني البرتغالي رسالة واضحة لجماهيره  بأن عليهم أن يدركوا أن الأهلي يلعب كرة قدم ولا يخوض حروباً في الملاعب. 
في  الوقت نفسه خرج سيد عبدالحفيظ مدير الكرة بتصريحات هو الآخر قائلاً لا  أشعر بأي قلق تجاه القرارات المتوقعة من الكاف لعقاب الأهلي علي أحداث  مباراته الأخيرة أمام زيسكو، مشدداً علي أن واقعة سقوط لاعب زيسكو «بيلي  مونزا» وعدم استكماله للمباراة ونقله للمستشفي كان مبالغاً فيها وأن اللاعب  كان بإمكانه استكمال المباراة لو أراد وفقاً لما أبلغه به الطبيب المعالج  لمونزا في المستشفي الذي انتقل إليه.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- خشبة: أنا وأبوتريكة لا ننتمي للإخوان 
نفي  هادي خشبة المنسق العام للجنة الكرة بالأهلي انضمامه لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، مؤكدًا أن أي شخص متدين وملتزم لا يشترط أن يكون عضوًا بالجماعة،  وقال خشبة: الإخوان جماعة من الشرفاء.. وشرف لأي شخص أن ينضم إليهم، لكني  لا أنتمي لهم. كما نفي خشبة أيضًا ما تردد مؤخرًا حول انضمام محمد أبوتريكة  نجم الأهلي للجماعة مؤكدًا أن الأخير لا ينتمي لأي تيار سياسي. 
علي  صعيد آخر بحث مجلس إدارة الأهلي في اجتماعه الأخير أهم الأمور المالية  والمصروفات، حيث تبين وجود فائض بالميزانية وصل لـ8 ملايين جنيه.. وقرر  المجلس في اجتماعه اعتماد مصروفات إدارية جديدة لتعديل رواتب العاملين ودعم  الأنشطة الاجتماعية. 
كما تم عرض الاستقالة المقدمة من الدكتور محمد  شوقي عضو مجلس الإدارة السابق من رئاسة الإدارة الطبية بالنادي.. ومن  المنتظر أن يجتمع شوقي مع مجلس الإدارة لمناقشة أسباب استقالته. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الأهلي يركز علي العرضيات قبل مواجهة الاتحاد ويجهز «شبانة» 
اهتم  البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني لفريق الكرة الأول بالنادي الأهلي  بالكرات العرضية خلال التدريب الأساسي للفريق الذي جري صباح أمس استعداداً  لمباراته المقبلة أمام الاتحاد السكندري والمقرر إقامتها غداً ضمن منافسات  الدوري حيث خصص جوزيه تدريباً منفصلاً في نهاية المران شارك فيه محمود  أبوالسعود وأيمن أشرف وأمير سعيود وأحمد نبيل مانجا بالإضافة إلي الثلاثي  دومنيك وفرانسيس وعبدالحميد شبانة الذي عاد للدخول في اهتمامات جوزيه. وحرص  المدير الفني علي إيقاف المران لمعالجة بعض الأخطاء، لاسيما الكرات  العرضية غير المتقنة للاعب أمير سعيود وكذلك أخطاء دومنيك في توجيه الكرة  داخل منطقة الجزاء. 
وكان أحمد شكري قد شارك في التدريبات الجماعية  وقام عماد متعب بالجري مع المجموعة الأساسية التي شاركت في لقاء زيسكو  الأخير ببطولة إفريقيا فيما شارك محمد أبوتريكة في الجيم تمهيداً لعودته  مرة أخري للمشاركة في التدريبات والعودة للمباريات الرسمية وفي الوقت الذي  تردد فيه تجدد إصابة الحارس شريف إكرامي أكد سيدعبدالحفيظ مدير الكرة أنه  لا توجد مشكلة بالنسبة للحارس.. ويستعد إكرامي للمشاركة في مباريات فريق  الشباب لتجهيزه استعداداً للعودة للمشاركة في المباريات. 
وفيما  يتعلق باللاعب محمد خليل مهاجم فريق الشرقية للدخان والذي خضع للاختبار في  تدريبات الفريق أمس الأول قرر مانويل جوزيه منح اللاعب فرصة جديدة حيث  سيشارك اللاعب في تدريبات الفريق يوم الجمعة المقبل قبل إصدار الحكم  النهائي. 
من ناحية أخري أكد أحمد حسن كابتن المنتخب الوطني ولاعب  الأهلي أنه يكن كل احترام لعفت السادات رئيس نادي الاتحاد الذي أعلن عن  رغبته في التعاقد معه.. وقال الصقر إنه تلقي اتصالاً من أحد المسئولين داخل  الاتحاد وليس عفت السادات لمعرفة رأيه لكن حسن قال: إنه لم يحسم قراره  النهائي بعد ولكنه ينتظر أن يقف علي قدميه داخل الملعب أولاً قبل الحديث عن  العروض.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- متعب يبدأ تدريبات منفردة بالكرة 
بدأ  عماد متعب مهاجم فريق الكرة بالنادي الأهلي أداء تدريبات منفردة بالكرة  تحت إشراف طارق عبدالعزيز إخصائي التأهيل، ومن المتوقع أن ينتهي اللاعب من  البرنامج المقرر له للعودة من الإصابة خلال أسبوع علي أقصي تقدير ثم يتم  تقييم موقف اللاعب بصفة كاملة طبياً وبدنيا ووفقا لحالته سيتم تحديد  إمكانية انضمامه للتدريبات الجماعية مع الأهلي من عدمه.  - الزمالك ينتظر المشاركة في الكونفيدرالية.. وإبراهيم حسن يرحب 
يعقد  مجلس إدارة الزمالك اجتماعه مساء اليوم برئاسة المستشار جلال إبراهيم،  ويأتي علي رأس جدول الأعمال العرض الذي تقدمته به قناة مودرن سبورت بقيادة  وليد دعبس لإنشاء قناة رياضية باسم النادي خلال شهر من تاريخه حيث ستتم  مناقشة العرض ومدي الاستفادة منه مادياً وأدبياً وتسويقياً بعد إحالته  للشئون القانونية والمالية ولجنة التسويق، كما يبحث المجلس تفعيل مشروع  «زمالك ستورز» الذي سيكون أول فروعه بسور النادي في شارع جامعة الدول  العربية، حيث تم طرح كراسة الشروط مقابل 200 جنيه وفتح المظاريف يوم 19  يونيو. 
وفي نفس الاجتماع يتلقي المجلس التقرير المقدم من الدكتور  عبدالله جورج المتعلق بتصوره عن أزمة عدم وصول البطاقة الدولية الخاصة  بأحمد حسام ميدو بعد تكليفه من جانب المجلس بالتحقيق في الواقعة لتحديد  المقصر وإن كانت الأمور تشير إلي أن اتحاد الكرة المصري يتحمل المسئولية،  كما يتم بحث إمكانية تقديم تظلم جديد للجنة التظلمات بالفيفا. 
ومن  المنتظر أن يقوم المهندس طارق غنيم المكلف بقيادة لجنة التفاوض مع شيكابالا  وهاني سعيد وحسن مصطفي بتقديم تقريره للمجلس المعين حول آخر ما توصلت إليه  لجنته في الاتفاق مع الثلاثي الذي يشترط الحصول علي مقدم تعاقد يمثل 75%  من قيمة السنة الأولي عند التوقيع وهو ما يهدد عملية التفاوض في ظل عدم  وجود سيولة مالية وظهور اتجاه لقبول أحد العروض التي تلقاها الزمالك من  أندية بلجيكا وهولندا وفرنسا وألمانيا لشراء شيكابالا، لكن المشكلة أن أعلي  عرض من أندرلخت البلجيكي 2.5 مليون يورو وتجري محاولات لرفعه إلي 3 أو 4  ملايين يورو. 
ومن المتوقع أن يوافق المجلس في اجتماع الليلة علي سفر  بعثة فريق كرة اليد للاشتراك في بطولة العالم للأندية بقطر في الفترة من  13 إلي 20 مايو الجاري، وستكون البعثة برئاسة الدكتور عبدالله جورج مع قبول  الدعوة التي تلقاها المستشار جلال إبراهيم والدكتور أشرف صبحي مدير  التسويق من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة اليد لحضور البطولة التي يشارك فيها  الزمالك ممثلاً للقارة الإفريقية بعد حصوله علي كأس السوبر وبطولة الأندية  الإفريقية لأبطال الكئوس. 
علي صعيد آخر ترددت أنباء داخل نادي  الزمالك حول احتمالات استدعاء النادي للمشاركة بالكونفيدرالية في محاولة  إقصاء الإفريقي التونسي من البطولة بعد شغب جماهيره في لقاء الهلال  السوداني والاعتداء علي الحكم حيث طالب إبراهيم حسن مدير الكرة بإدخال فريق  الزمالك في حالة استبعاد فريق الإفريقي. 
في سياق آخر نفي ممدوح  عباس رئيس النادي السابق الحوار الذي نشر علي لسانه في إحدي الصحف الكويتية  التلميح أنه سيحرك دعوي قضائية، مؤكداً أنه لم يتحدث عن قضية التزوير في  الانتخابات منذ حل مجلسه بحيث إنها تصريحات تدينه فضائياً لتحدثه عن حل  المجلس المنتخب. من ناحية أخري تقرر تأجيل حفل افتتاح الموقع الرسمي للنادي  حتي أول يونيو لسفر المستشار جلال إبراهيم إلي قطر.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الحرس يفاوض مختار لخلافة طارق العشري 
فتح  مسئولو حرس الحدود باب التفاوض مع مختار مختار المدير الفني «السابق»  للوحدة السعودي لقيادة فريق الكرة خلفاً لطارق العشري المدير الفني الحالي  للفريق وذلك بعد تذبذب مستوي الفريق علي الصعيد المحلي وخروجه من بطولة  الكونفيدرالية الإفريقية أمام موتيمبا بطل الكونغو في دور الـ16 بضربات  الترجيح. 
يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي قررت فيه إدارة الحرس عقد جلسة مع العشري لتحديد موقفه خلال الفترة المقبلة سواء بالاستمرار أو الرحيل. 
جدير  بالذكر أن العشري كان قد أعلن في وقت سابق أن هذا الموسم سيكون الأخير له  مع الحرس، حيث إنه يرغب في خوض تجربة جديدة مع فريق آخر. 
وكشف مصدر  خاص لـ«روزاليوسف» أن العشري تلقي عرضاً من نادي إنبي لتولي مسئولية الفريق  الموسم المقبل خلفاً لمالدينوف المدير الفني الحالي للنادي البترولي. 
من  جهة أخري واصل الفريق تدريباته علي استاد جهاز الرياضة العسكري وذلك  استعداداً لمواجهة الغد أمام اتحاد الشرطة ضمن لقاءات الأسبوع العشرين من  مسابقة الدوري.. وطالب العشري الجهاز الطبي بضرورة تجهيز محمد حليم كابتن  الفريق للمباراة بالإضافة لحصوله علي تقرير شامل عن حالة جميع المصابين  أمثال أحمد عيد عبدالملك وإسلام طاهر ومحمد حامد «ميدو» حتي يستطيع الوقوف  علي حالاتهم جميعاً، لا سيما وأن عبدالملك هو الأقرب في الانضمام للتدريبات  الجماعية بعد إجرائه بعض الفحوصات التي تؤكد شفاءه.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- لجنة المسابقات تهدد الأندية بنقل المباريات خارج ملاعبها 
هددت  لجنة المسابقات برئاسة عامر حسين أندية الدوري الممتاز بنقل مبارياتها  خارج ملاعبها في حالة تكرار إلقاء الشماريخ وذلك منعًا لانتشار الظاهرة  والتصدي لها قبل حدوث كارثة قد تؤدي إلي توقف النشاط الرياضي بأكمله. 
وأكد  عامر حسين أن اللجنة ستطبق هذا المعيار علي الجميع سواء ناديًا كبيرًا أو  صغيرًا، مشيرًا إلي أن أكثر ناد تعرض لغرامات مالية كان الأهلي. 
أضاف  عامر أن اللجنة قامت بتعديل بند في اللائحة، حيث تم إلغاء مبدأ إقامة  المباريات بدون جمهور لصعوبة تطبيقه في بعض المحافظات وعلي رأسها بورسعيد  وتم الاتفاق علي تفعيل بند إقامة المباريات خارج المحافظة بجمهور في حالة  تكرار إلقاء الشماريخ. 
وعن إقامة مسابقة كأس مصر قال عامر: إن القرار في يد مجلس إدارة الاتحاد. 
علي  صعيد آخر قدم عدلي القيعي استقالته من عضوية لجنة المسابقات رغم أن إيهاب  صالح المدير التنفيذي لاتحاد الكرة نفي وصول الاستقالة وبالتالي لم يبت  فيها بشكل رسمي في حين أكد القيعي لـ«روزاليوسف» استقالته قائلا: الأوضاع  سيئة رغم احترامي الشديد للزملاء الأعضاء لكن أنا ضد تغيير اللوائح في  منتصف الموسم وإذا كان سبب التعديل كما قيل إنه لدواع أمنية فكان من الادعي  أن يتم ارجاء الأمر والقرار لأصحاب الجهات الأمنية نفسها، لكن ما يحدث أمر  غير مقبول خصوصا أن التكافؤ بين التقارير الصادرة وما يتخذ من عقوبات غير  موجود بالمرة. 
ونفي القيعي أن يكون احتجاجه واستقالته بسبب اضطهاد الأهلي قائلا: ما أقوله هو الصالح العام وليس لنادٍ بعينه علي حساب الآخر. 
من جانبه اعترف عامر حسين باستقالة القيعي وقال إن اللجنة لن تتأثر بغيابه لاكتمال النصاب القانوني بدونه.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- ملايين الفضائيات تنعش خزينة الجبلاية 
نجح  اتحاد الكرة في الحصول علي ثلاثة ملايين و300 ألف جنيه من مديونية قناتي  الحياة ومودرن في حقوق البث، حيث أعطت الأولي شيكا للجبلاية قيمته مليونا  و300 ألف جنيه فيما دفعت الثانية مليون جنيه.. ومن المنتظر أن تدفع مثله  اليوم ليصل إجمالي المبلغ إلي أربعة ملايين و300 ألف جنيه. 
جدير  بالذكر أن قناتي دريم والأهلي سددا مديونيتهما، علمًا بأن الأخيرة يتم خصم  مديونيتها من مستحقات النادي الأهلي لدي اتحاد الكرة، وكانت اللجنة  السباعية قد هددت القنوات الفضائية بقطع شارة البث عنها اعتبارًا من  مباريات الأسبوع الـ20 من المسابقة الذي بدأ أمس الأول -الاثنين- الأمر  الذي دفع القنوات الفضائية للرضوخ لقرارات اللجنة بعد الاتصالات التي جرت  بين الطرفين يوم الأحد الماضي، وقامت الفضائيات بسداد مستحقات القسط  الثاني..  
وتعقد اللجنة السباعية اجتماعا اليوم بحضور رؤساء القنوات  الفضائية من أجل إعادة جدولة المديونية من جديد وأن يكون القسط الأخير في  يونيو، إلا أن الظروف المالية المتعثرة التي تمر بها القنوات أجبرت اللجنة  السباعية برئاسة سمير زاهر رئيس الجبلاية علي الاستجابة إلي الوضع المالي  المتأزم للفضائيات وإعادة الجدولة من جديد بشرط الالتزام بها، وألا يتم قطع  شارة البث..  
وبالنسبة لقناتي «وان تو» التابعة لمودرن وزووم سبورت  التابعة لمزيكا فإنهما تقومان بدفع حق الانتفاع ببث مباريات الدوري  أسبوعيا وتحديدا مبلغ 367 ألف جنيه بتخفيض 25% لقناة «وان تو» علي اعتبار  أنها تابعة لمودرن. ويحضر اجتماع اليوم بخلاف رؤساء القنوات أعضاء اللجنة  السباعية وسمير زاهر وإيهاب صالح القائم بأعمال المدير التنفيذي وإسماعيلي  الموجي المدير المالي وأنور صالح مدير إدارة العقود والعميد حازم الغريب  نائب المدير التنفيذي وعزمي مجاهد مدير إدارة الإعلام.  - فاروق يدرس اعتزال التحكيم 
يدرس  الحكم الدولي محمد فاروق اعتزال التحكيم بعد الواقعة المهينة التي تعرض  لها باستبعاده من مباراة الجونة والزمالك في الأسبوع العشرين من الدوري. 
كان  فاروق قد فوجئ باتصال من عصام صيام رئيس لجنة الحكام وهو في طريقه إلي  الجونة، أبلغه خلاله باستبعاده من المباراة دون إبداء أي مبررات لذلك*

----------


## محمد السيد

*الأربعاء الرياضى:6مليون لشيكابالا للتجديد للزمالك-مسيرة الأهلي علي المحك-جوزيه يرفض تصفية الحسابات مع غالي-ميدو يكذب فوربس-فتنة الدوري تهدد الأمن * *اختلفت اهتمامات صفحات الرياضة بالصحف المصرية الصادرة صباح اليوم الأربعاء وجاءت أهم العناوين تحت الاتي : 
مسيرة الأهلي »‬علي المحك«.. ‬في لقاء الحرس بالمكس- فتنة الدوري تهدد أمن الشارع المصري- شگوك حول مشارگة عبدالواحد في مباراة المقاصة .. والزمالك ينتظر الموافقة الأمنية علي ‬حفل المئوية.. ‬ومرتضي ‬يعتذر-  
جدل في الجهاز الفني للمنتخب حول الرباعي أبو تريكة وجدو ‬وزكي وفرج- الحرس يبحث عن الزمن الجميل.. والأهلى عن الفوز الثانى خارج الحدود- المنتخب العسكرى يصرف النظر عن عبدالفضيل وحسنى بالمونديال-  
جلسة للتجديد لشيكابالا غدًا .. عقد إعلان منفصل بنسبة 50% .. و مكافأة فوز خاصة بالدورى .. و 6ملايين فى الموسم- عبد الحفيظ:أقسم بالله أننى لم أتجاوز بحق مرسي-  
شكوى فى الجبلاية ضد شبانة- شيرين فوزى : المليونية .. لن تؤجل احتفال المئوية- «جوزيه» يستقر علي التشكيل.. ويرفض تصفية الحسابات مع «غالي».. وأبوتريكة علي مقاعد البدلاء- 
60 مليون جنيه تخلص الزمالك من عقد رعاية وكالة الأهرام- طارق يحيي يرفض «التفويت »- «بوما» تماطل اتحاد الكرة في 940 ألف يورو-  
ميدو يكذب «فوربس» حول ثروته- الحضري يحرم المريخ السوداني من رقم قياسي- شيكابالا مع طائرة الزمالك*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- مسيرة الأهلي »‬علي المحك«.. ‬في لقاء الحرس بالمكس 
تقام الليلة أربع مباريات في بداية الاسبوع الثالث والعشرين ‬لدوري القسم الأول لكرة القدم.. ‬حرس الحدود مع الاهلي وبتروجت مع المصري، ‬والانتاج الحربي مع الاتحاد السكندري، ‬وتبدأ المباريات الثلاث الساعة السادسة مساء باستادات المكس بالاسكندرية والسويس والسلام.. ‬وتختتم الليلة بلقاء انبي مع طلائع الجيش ويبدأ الساعة الثامنة والنصف مساء تحت الاضواء الكاشفة لملعب بتروسبورت بالتجمع الخامس..  
‬وتستكمل ‬غدا باقي مباريات الاسبوع.. ‬الاسماعيلي مع اتحاد الشرطة وسموحة مع المقاولون، ‬ودجلة مع الجونة، ‬والزمالك مع المقاصة. ‬وبانتهاء مباريات هذا الاسبوع تتوقف المسابقة ٣١ ‬يوما ليتفرغ ‬المنتخب الوطني لمباراته المصيرية مع جنوب افريقيا في الجولة الثالثة في تصفيات كأس الأمم الافريقية وتستأنف المسابقة بمباريات الاسبوع الرابع والعشرين أيام ٨ ‬و٩ ‬و٠١ ‬يونيو ١١٠٢.‬ 
الأهلي يسعي لعبور الحدود 
يستضيف حرس الحدود الليلة بملعبه ‬الاهلي في لقاء قوي ومباراة حرجة تحظي باهتمام جماهيري كبير ويخوضه الفريقان تحت شعار لابديل عن الفوز وان اختلف الهدف.. ‬في لقاء الدور الاول فاز الاهلي بملعبه ٢/١ ‬بصعوبة فهل ينجح الحدود في رد الاعتبار بملعبه الليلة أم يفوز الأهلي في مواجهة جعلت مسيرته علي »‬المحك« ‬في استاد المكس.‬ 
< ‬الحدود.. ‬لم يحقق الفريق الفوز علي مدي أربعة أسابيع متتالية، ‬تعادل في مباراة وخسر في ثلاث آخرها صفر/١ ‬أمام المصري في بورسعيد، ‬ليتراجع للمركز الثاني عشر برصيد ٤٢ ‬نقطة ويقترب من دائرة خطر الهبوط، ‬مازال الفريق يعاني العديد من الاصابات المؤثرة مثل عيد عبدالملك ومحمد حليم وسعيد اوكا وانضم إليهم فرج حارس المرمي وان كان عبدالملك قد دخل القائمة أملا في المشاركة، ‬استأنف الفريق المران بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة ولعب مباراة ودية مع عامر جروب شارك فيها عدد من لاعبي قطاع الناشئين تمهيدا لاختيار بعضهم لسد النقص في الصفوف ويبذل الجهاز الطبي جهودا مكثفة في علاج المصابين وقد يعود بعضهم الليلة إذا تأكد الشفاء.‬ 
< ‬الأهلي.. ‬رفض احتلال القمة مضطرا بل أفلت من الهزيمة ليتعادل بصعوبة بالغة ٢/٢ ‬مع الانتاج الحربي جاء التعادل برأس البديل شبانة في الدقيقة ٤٩ ‬ليحتفظ بالمركز الثاني وله ٣٤ ‬نقطة ويعود إلي فارق النقاط الثلاث عن القمة، ‬استأنف الفريق المران بمحاضرة شرح خلالها جوزيه اخطاء اللاعبين الدفاعية وأبرزها عدم التمركز الصحيح وإهمال الرقابة الفردية واهدار الفرص السهلة للتسرع،  
‬انتظم في المران جميع اللاعبين، ‬أدت المجموعة التي شاركت في مباراة الانتاج تدريبات خفيفة واستشفائية، ‬بينما واصل باقي اللاعبين تدريبات متكاملا عدا المصابين محمد شوقي وشهاب الدين احمد وايمن اشرف، ‬كما اشرف أحمد ناجي علي التدريبات التخصيصية العنيفة لحراس المرمي ‬شريف اكرامي واحمد عادل عبدالمنعم ومحمود ابوالسعود،  
‬ادي الفريق المران الاساسي بقيادة جوزيه ‬الذي اختار ‬19 ‬لاعبا بينهم محمد أبو تريكة للسفر إلي الأسكندرية للمبيت هناك استعدادا للقاء حرس الحدود ‬وكان أبو تريكة قد ‬غاب عن مباريات الأهلي الثلاث الأخيرة في الدوري للإصابة  
واللاعبون المختارون هم احمد عادل عبد المنعم و محمود ابو السعود و وائل جمعه وحسام ‬غالي واحمد السيد وشريف عبد الفضيل و محمد سمير ومحمد بركات ومعتز اينو و عبد الحميد شبانه ومحمد ناجي جدو ‬واحمد حسن و سيد معوض ومحمد ابو تريكة و حسام عاشور واحمد فتحي و دومنيك وأمير سعيود ومانجه.‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- فتنة الدوري تهدد أمن الشارع المصري 
الفتنة نائمة لعن الله من يويقظها..‬ وفي مصر لانكاد نطفئ نار فتنة، ‬حتي يشعل آخرون ناراً ‬جديدة تهدد أمن وأمان البلد.. ‬فلم تمض أيام قلائل علي إخماد نار الفتنة الطائفيةالتي اشعلها مجموعة من الدخلاء.
‬
جاء من يريد أن يشغل فتنة آخري، ‬لاتقل في خطورتها وتأثيرها عن الفتنة الطائفية، ‬ألاو هي فتنة التعصب الكروي بين الجماهير.. ‬فالتصريحات ‬غير المسئولة التي أطلقها الكابتن سيد عبدالحفيظ مدير الكرة بالاهلي في أعقاب مباراة فريقه الأخيرة أمام الانتاج الحربي بإتهامه لحكم المباراة محمد عبدالقادر مرسي بأنه سب جماهير الاهلي، ‬تسببت في اشعال فتنة جديدة عرضت حياة الحكم وستعرض حياة آخرين ‬غيره للخطر إذا ما أراد الجمهور المتعصب أن يثأر لكرامته وكرامة ناديه من الاهانة..‬ 
علي الرغم من التعامل الجاد والايجابي الذي قام به مسئولو إتحاد الكرة لردع المحرضين علي الفتنة من أمثال سيد عبدالحفيظ، ‬بإيقافه مباراة واحدة، ‬إلا أن هناك من رأي أن العقوبة لم تكن علي مستوي الحدث، ‬وغير كافية أبداً ‬لردع من يثير الفتنة أو يحرض عليها، ‬خاصة في ظل الظروف الاستثنائية التي تمر بها مصر الآن في أعقاب ثورة تاريخية مازال هناك من يحاول اساءة استخدامها.‬ 
الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة ورئيس لجنة الطوارئ الموجودة خصيصا لمواجهة مثل هذه الاحداث، ‬موافق تماما علي أن مافعله سيد عبدالحفيظ بمحاولة إحداث الوقيعة بنين وبين جمهور يمثل الغالبية العظمي من جماهيرالرياضة المصرية، ‬مؤكدا ان عبدالحفيظ أخطأ تماما بما قاله من تصريحات، ‬مشيرا إلي أنه لوجاز له التصريح بمثل هذا الكلام في أوقات سابقة فلا يجوز له في هذا التوقيت بالذات الذي تعيش فيه مصر حالة توتر وغير مستقرة.  
‬ويقول زاهر أيضا ان العقوبة التي تم توقيعها علي عبدالحفيظ ربما تكون من وجهة نظر البعض مخففة أو ‬غير مساوية لحجم الخطأ، ‬لكنه يقول أيضا ان هناك لوائح وقواعد يتم السير عليها ولايجب خرقها أو استثنائها مع كل خطأ يحدث.. ‬ويؤكد زاهر علي أن هذا لايعني أبدا التساهل أوالتسامح مع اي مسئول أولاعب يسعي أو حتي يحاول ضرب الاستقرار الامني أو إثارة الازمات والمشاكل، ‬مشيرا إلي أن الوضع الامني الحرج الذي تمر به مصر حاليا يتطلب الضرب بيد من حديد علي كل من تسول له نفسه فعل اي تصرف آخر من شأنه تحريك الانفلات الامني.‬ 
تهديد بالاضراب 
وبعيدا عن الموقف الرسمي لمسئولي إتحاد الكرة ورد فعلهم السريع مع الازمة، ‬إلا أن هناك من يري ان ما تعرض له حكم مباراة الاهلي والانتاج الحربي من محاولات تحرش من بعض الجماهير بل وقيام البعض بتحطيم زجاج سيارته، ‬أمر قد يتكرر مع ‬غيره، ‬بل ربما يتفاقم ويتضخم في المرات القادمة خاصة مع إرتفاع حدة المنافسة بالدرب في القمة والقاع، ‬وهو ما يراه البعض في ‬غير صالح اللعبة، ‬خاصة إذا ما تتكرر من الحكام المصريين ما فعله الحكام التوانسة الذين اتخذوا منذ فترة قرارا بالاضراب عن إدارة المباريات إعتراضا علي ما يتعرضون له من إعتداءات جماهيرية.‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- شگوك حول مشارگة عبدالواحد في مباراة المقاصة .. والزمالك ينتظر الموافقة الأمنية علي ‬حفل المئوية.. ‬ومرتضي ‬يعتذر 
أربكت الاصابة التي تعرض لها ‬عبدالواحد السيد حارس الفريق في مباراة المقاولون حسابات الجهاز الفني قبل مباراة المقاصة حيث اشتكي اللاعب من خشونة في ‬غضروف الركبة وقد تحول دون مشاركته في مباراة مصر المقاصة ‬غداً.. ‬وكان الحارس قد أجري اشعة علي ركبته بصحبة د. ‬مصطفي المنيري والتي اظهرت تورم في الركبة ويحتاج اللاعب للراحة.‬ 
ومن ناحية أخري أعطي حسام حسن المدير الفني لفريق الزمالك درساً ‬لمهاجميه خلال تدريب الفريق مساء أول أمس حيث شارك حسام ومعه طارق سليمان المدرب العام في تقسيمة الفريق نظراً ‬لإراحة أكثر من لاعب خلال المران، ‬ونجح حسام حسن في احراز ستة اهداف .. ‬وأكد حسام في تصريحات خاصة للأخبار ان ‬كرة القدم تعطي من يحبها حتي لو تقدم العمر خاصة للاعبين الغير مصطنعين وان مهاجمي الجيل الحالي هم يصعبون المهمة علي أنفسهم.. ‬وقال العميد مازحاً ‬لو لم يعلم الإعلام عمري الحقيقي لما اعتزلت الكرة حتي الأن.. ‬ 
وأكد حسام علي صعوبة مباراة المقاصة القادمة خاصة انه فريق قوي يضم العديد من اللاعبين المميزين لكنه يشدد علي لاعبيه بأن جميع المباريات القادمة مهمة من أجل الفوز بالدوري.. ‬كما وافق العميد علي خوض الزمالك مباراة ودية مع المصري البورسعيدي خلال فترة توقف الدوري في تأبين الراحل مسعد نور نجم المصري الراحل.‬ 
من ناحية أخري.. ‬ينتظر نادي الزمالك وصول الموافقة الأمنية من وزارة الداخلية علي إقامة حفل المئوية الذي سيقام الجمعة القادم ‬بدار الأوبرا.. ‬حيث يوافق هذا التاريخ المظاهرة المليونية التي ينوي الشعب إقامتها في ميدان التحرير وهو ما دعا مسئولي الزمالك للإستفسار من وزارة الداخلية علي موقف إقامة ‬الحفل خاصة ان النادي أرسل الدعوات للعديد من نجوم الزمالك.. ‬وكان مرتضي منصور رئيس النادي السابق قد قدم إعتذاراً ‬لجلال ابراهيم عن عدم حضور حفل المئوية.‬ 
علي جانب اخر.. ‬أبدي المستشار جلال ابراهيم ‬غضبه الشديد من قرارات لجنة المسابقات بتوقيع ‬غرامة مالية علي الزمالك كل مباراة متسائلاً: ‬هل يريد إتحاد الكرة خصم مستحقات الزمالك من البث الفضائي بهذه الطريقة؟.. ‬وهل مطلوب ان أجلس وسط الجماهير من أجل منعهم من السباب الجماعي كي لا يتم خصم نسبة البث الفضائي؟..‬وتعجب جلال ابراهيم من موقف لجنة المسابقات التي توقع عقوبة علي الزمالك في كل مباراة بالألوف ‬بحجة السباب الجماعي.‬ 
من ناحية أخري.. ‬طلب نادي الزمالك رسمياً ‬من الإتحاد الإيراني سرعة عودة عماد محمد مهاجم الفريق العراقي الذي انتهت إعارته إلي نادي شاهين بوشهر وذلك من أجل إستكمال بطولة الدوري مع الفريق.‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- جدل في الجهاز الفني للمنتخب حول الرباعي أبو تريكة وجدو ‬وزكي وفرج 
وقع اختيار الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاتة ‬المدير الفني وشوقي ‬غريب المدرب العام وحمادة صدقي المدرب واحمد سليمان مدرب الحراس علي مدينة ‬الاسماعيلية لاقامة المنتخب استعدادا للقاء جنوب افريقيا في تصفيات كأس الامم الافريقية والتي ستقام في ‬غينيا والجابون عام ‬2012*.‬ ‬ 
ويبدا المعسكر يوم السبت المقبل ويستمر في مدينة الاسماعيلية حتي يوم ‬الجمعة ‬3 ‬يوينو ‬ويؤدي المنتخب تدربياته اليومية بالاسماعيلية ثم يعود الي القاهرة ويتدرب مرة واحدة في الكلية الحربية ..‬وتقام مباراة مصر وجنوب افريقيا يوم ‬5 ‬يوينو باستاد الكلية الحربية الساعة الثامنة والنصف مساء. ‬ 
وقد وضع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب كل الترتبيات من اجل استثمار الوقت في ‬التدريب ‬فقط وقد فرض الجهاز السرية وفضل الجهاز الفني عدم ‬حضور الاعلام كالعادة للمعسكر الا في يوم واحد فقط هو يوم ‬2 ‬يونيو ‬بالاسماعيلية ‬وذلك من أجل التركيز في ‬التدربيات دون اية مضايقات او مؤثرات خارجية ‬ 
وسيعلن ‬الجهاز الفني للمنتخب قائمة اللاعبيين المحليين بعد ‬غد الجمعة وذلك عقب انتهاء مباريات الاسبوع رقم ‬23 ‬للدوري والتي تقام اليوم وغدا ‬وسيختار الجهاز ‬18 ‬لاعبا ينضمون الي ‬الخماسي المحترف وهم احمد المحمدي ومحمد زيدان ‬واحمد علي وعصام الحضري ودودي الجباس ‬وسينضم المحترفون لمعسكر المنتخب من اليوم الاول بعد ‬غد ‬طبقا لتأكيدات سمير عدلي المدير الاداري والذي يجري اتصالات مستمرة مع المحترفين لمعرفة موعد وصولهم. ‬ 
وسيكون احمد المحمدي لاعب ستنادر لاند الانجليزي والمعار من انبي اول اللاعبين وصولا والذي من المتوقع يصل خلال ساعات ‬وايضا احمد علي لاعب الهلال السعودي والمعار من الاسماعيلي ‬ 
ورغم حالة التكتم والسرية التي يفرضها الجهاز الفني للمنتخب علي ‬الاسماء المقترحة للانضمام من اللاعبين المحليين ‬الا هناك بوادر وشواهد تؤكد ان هناك اسماء شهيرة ربما لا تكون ضمن القائمة في تلك المباراة وذلك لعدم مشاركتها في المباريات من جانب او لتراجع المستوي الفني من جانب اخر. ‬ 
 ‬الا ان هناك بعض الثوابت في المنتخب من اللاعبين المحليين ‬لا يختلف عليها اثنان ومنها وجود عبد الواحد السيد وربما احمد الشناوي حارس المصري ‬الواعد الذي لفت الانتباه ‬في المباريات الاخيرة لفريقه في ظل ‬غياب امير عبد الحميد للاصابة وكذلك قد يحل محمد فتحي ‬حارس الاسماعيلي ‬بدلا من محمد صبحي ‬الذي ابتعد عن المشاركة في المباريات الاخيرة. ‬ 
وسيكون في الدفاع شريف عبدالفضيل ‬الاقرب للانضمام ربما بدلا من حسام ‬غالي ‬وسينضم بالطبع محمود فتح الله ‬ووائل جمعه وسيعود محمد ‬عبد الشافي صاحب المستوي الثابت في المباريات الاخيرة .‬ 
وفي الوسط والهجوم ‬حسني عبد ربه وعمرو السولية ووليد سليمان وشيكابالا وإبراهيم صلاح ‬والسيد حمدي وحسين حمدي والاخير هداف المقاصة واحمد عبد الظاهر .
‬
ويبقي الجدل في الجهاز الفني علي اربعة اسماء في الانضمام او ‬اختيار بدلا منهم وهم محمد ‬ابو تريكة وجدو وعمرو زكي واحمد سمير فرج .‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الحرس يبحث عن الزمن الجميل.. والأهلى عن الفوز الثانى خارج الحدود 
عندما تشير الساعة إلى السادسة من مساء اليوم تنطلق المباراة الهامة التى تجمع بين حرس الحدود والأهلى على ستاد المكس بالإسكندرية.. هذا اللقاء الذى لا يقبل القسمة على اثنين والذى يشبهه الخبراء ومسئولو الفريقين بأنه لقاء كؤوس.. فالحرس فى المركز الثانى عشر برصيد 24 نقطة جمعها من الفوز فى عشر لقاءات والتعادل فى ستة والخسارة فى مثلها فيما يحتل الأهلى المركز الثانى برصيد 43 نقطة وبفارق ثلاث نقاط فقط عن الزمالك صاحب الصدارة.. فالشياطين الحمر فازوا فى «11» مباراة وتعادلوا فى «10» وخسروا فى مباراة واحدة أمام الإسماعيلى بالإسماعيلية.. سجلوا «27 هدفا» ودخل مرماهم «18». 
والمواجهة هى الثالثة بين الفريقين هذا الموسم بعدما سبق أن التقيا فى بداية الموسم فى كأس السوبر المصرى التى انتهت بفوز أبناء الجزيرة بهدف نظيف لأبوتريكة, بالإضافة إلى لقائهما فى الدور الأول بالدورى بالقاهرة والتى انتهت بفوز الأهلى أيضا بهدفين لهدف. 
يدخل الحرس لقاء اليوم وهو مازال يعانى من حالة عدم الاستقرار بسبب لعنة الإصابات التى تهاجم نجومه والتى حرمته من اللعب بتشكيلة ثابتة منذ بداية هذا الموسم سواء فى الدورى أو بطولة الكونفدرالية الإفريقية التى ودعها من الباب الخلفى لدور الستة عشر بعد خسارته أمام موتيما بمبى الكونغولى بركلات الترجيح. 
لكن الفريق وجهازه يتمسكون بالأمل فى العودة إلى سيرتهم الأولى عبر خارطة طريق تبدأ ملامحها من لقاء اليوم الذى ربما يشهد عودة أحمد عيد عبدالملك إلى التشكيلة الأساسية بعد غياب ثلاثة أشهر بسبب الإصابة ومعه كل من محمد حليم وإسلام رمضان العائدين أيضا.. فيما تحرم الإصابة الفريق من مجهودات أوكا نجم دفاعه الذى يجرى منظارا على الركبة وعلى فرج الحارس الأساسى الذى يعانى من تمزق فى العضلة الخلفية.. ورغم ذلك يعول الجهاز الفنى على عودة المهاجم الخطير أحمد عبدالغنى إلى لغة هز الشباك ومستواه السابق ومعه أحمد حسن مكى والسنغالى لانتير نداى . وخبرة إسلام الشاطر فى قيادة الخط الخلفى 
ومن سوء طالع فريق الحرس أنه لم يفز فى آخر عشر مباريات لعبها سوى مرتين متتاليتين فقط على كل من سموحة والمقاولون العرب بهدف نظيف وتعادل مع الجيش 1/1.. وخسر فى 7 لقاءات آخرها أمام المصرى وبالتالى أصبح فى حاجة ماسة إلى تحقيق الفوز حتى يعود إلى هيبته السابقة. 
الأهلى خارج النص 
والغريب فى الأمر أن فريق الأهلى «حامل اللقب» خارج النص شكلا وموضوعا حيث لم يشفع له عودة الساحر مانويل جوزيه الذى أصبح مؤلفا أكثر من أى وقت مضى حيث لم يلعب الفريق معه بتشكيلة ثابتة منذ توليه المسئولية!! كما أنه يبدأ بغير الأساسيين ويترك أصحاب الخبرة على الخط ويدفع بهم بعد أن يمضى قطار الفوز فى أغلب الأحيان.. فنتائج الأهلى خارج ملعبه تعبر عن مستوى الفريق حيث لم يفز سوى فى لقاء واحد على بتروجت وتعادل فى «4» لقاءات وخسر فى مباراة واحدة. 
كما أنه كان مهزوما فى لقاءاته التى تعادل فيها خارج ملعبه ولحق بقطار التعادل «بالعافية» باستثناء لقاء المصرى التى تعادل فيها سلبيا وكان أقرب فيها للهزيمة. 
ويواصل الفريق مسلسل عدم الاستقرار بسبب الإصابات التى تلاحق عددا ليس بالقليل من لاعبيه أبرزهم محمد شوقى ومحمد فضل وأحمد شكرى وشهاب الدين أحمد وأيمن أشرف, وهناك شكوك حول مشاركة محمد أبوتريكة. 
لكن روح الفانلة الحمراء قد تلعب دورا كبيرا فى اللعب من أجل تحقيق الانتصار بجانب ثقافة الفوز التى تغلف لاعبى القلعة الحمراء.. ويخشى الأهلاوية أن تكون مباراتهم اليوم هى البوابة الحقيقية لعودة الحرس إلى مكانه الطبيعى فى جدول الدورى خاصة وأن الفريق العسكرى يقدم دائما أحلى مستوى له أمام الأهلى بالذات.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- المنتخب العسكرى يصرف النظر عن عبدالفضيل وحسنى بالمونديال 
قرر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني العسكري بقيادة منير حجازي المدير الفني للفريق استبعاد الثناني شريف عبدالفضيل وأسامة حسني لاعبي الأهلي من حساباته الفنية وعدم الاستعانة بهما سواء في المعسكر الذي سينطلق غدا أو في بطولة كأس العالم العسكرية التي ستقام في البرازيل خلال يوليو المقبل. 
علمت « الجمهورية» أن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب العسكري توصل إلى اتفاق مع مسئولي النادي الأهلي بشأن عدم الاستعانة بخدمات اللاعبين خلال المونديال بعد الطلب الذي تقدم به مسئولو القلعة الحمراء بأن النادي بحاجة إلى مجهودات اللاعبين خاصة وأنه سيشارك في دوري الأبطال الإفريقي وسيخوض مباراتين أمام المولودية الجزائري والترجي التونسي يومي 17 و31 يوليو المقبل ومن ثم فإنه من الصعب على الجهاز الفني للنادي الأهلي التفريط في عبدالفضيل وحسني. 
واستقر منير حجازي وبقية أفراد الجهاز الفني على الاستعانة ب 29 لاعبا خلال معسكر الغد وهم شيكابالا ومحمد عبدالشافي من الزمالك وحسني عبدربه وأحمد سمير فرج وأحمد صديق من الاسماعيلي وغريب حافظ وأحمد حسن مكي واسلام رمضان من الحدود بالإضافة إلى أحمد فيلكس ومحمد جودة وحازم فتحي ومحمد إبراهيم وكمال علي وسامح العيداروس وحسين حمدي وأيمن كمال ومحسن هنداوي ووائل خليفة وطارق حامد وأسامة رجب ومدحت رمضان والهاني سليمان ومحمد خلف وياسر مصطفى وحسن عوض ومحمود شعبان وأيمن حفني وعامر صبري واسلام كمال. 
ومن المتوقع أن تتم تصفية اللاعبين الذين تم اختيارهم وعدم الاستعانة بهم في المعسكر الحالي وذلك بناء على وجهة نظر حسن شحاته المدير الفني للمنتخب الأول الذي يستعد لمواجهة جنوب إفريقيا في الجولة الرابعة من التصفيات المؤهلة لأمم غينيا الاستوائية والجابون 2012 وكذلك هاني رمزي المدير الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي الذي يستعد لمواجهة السودان في تصفيات أوليمبياد لندن على أن يتم الاستفادة من خدماتهم في المونديال العسكري . 
وتم الاستقرار على خوض 4 مباريات ودية خلال فترة المعسكر تم تحديدها مع المنتخب الأوليمبي الأردني والاتحاد وسموحة وأبوقير . وأكد منير حجازي المدير الفني للفريق أن الغرض الأساسي من المعسكر هو الوقوف على المستوى الفني والبدني لجميع اللاعبين ومتابعتهم عن قرب خاصة وأن هناك بعض العناصر الجديدة التي تم ضمها للفريق. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*الاثنين الرياضى:مظاهرة زملكاوية أمام الجبلاية لإعادة مباراة المقاصة-الأهلى أنهى أزمة الألتراس والوداد يمنع جوزيه من السفر-شبح البدري يطاردأندية الدورى * *اختلفت اهتمامات صفحات الرياضة بالصحف المصرية الصادرة صباح اليوم الاثنين وجاءت أهم العناوين تحت الاتي : 
مظاهرة زملكاوية أمام الجبلاية- اتهامات جديدة تشعل أزمة الزمالك والجبلاية .. وزاهر ينفي وجود »‬علاقة« ‬بيزنس مع المقاصة.. ‬ويشكو من هجوم الفضائيات-  
شيكابالا »‬يرتاح« ‬من الاجهاد.. ‬وشحاتة يطلب الفوز في المباريات الثلاث- الأهلي يبحث اليوم عروض رعاية فريق الكرة- الزمالك يصر علي إعادة مباراة المقاصة .. وجلال إبراهيم:‬ ‬انسحبنا من قبل في ‬96*.‬. ‬ومستعد للانسحاب مرة أخري-  
شحاته : ثقتى بلا حدود فى فوزكم على جنوب إفريقيا .. واستعادة أمل التأهل- بعد استبعاد عبدالواحد : الزمالك "يوصى" المنتخب على شيكابالا- الأهلى أنهى أزمة الألتراس بالكويت .. والوداد يمنع جوزيه من السفر.. والفريق في راحة قصيرة-  
جمهور الزمالك حاصر اتحاد الكرة فى ظل حراسة أمنية- التايمز البريطانية تكشف أدلة جديدة عن استضافة قطر لمونديال 2022 بطرق غير شرعية-  
حسين حمدي : كفة الأهلي والزمالك متساوية في الانضمام لأحدهما..والأولوية للنادي الجاد- الزمالك يطلب حكامًا أجانب للحفاظ علي الأمن القومي والجماهير تصعد الأزمة أمام مقر الاتحاد-  
الغموض يحيط بمزايدة الأهلي اليوم.. وصراع بين الأهرام وثلاث شركات «غير معلنة» للفوز بحقوق الرعاية- بن همام ينسحب من سباق الفيفا- الحكام يدرسون الانسحاب-  
ناد سعودي يزاحم الأهلي علي ضم حسين حمدي- شبح حسام البدري يطارد أندية الدوري- مدرب المريخ المستقيل مطلوب في الحرس- دعوة أبوتريكة لمؤتمر دور الرياضة في الإسلام*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- مظاهرة زملكاوية أمام الجبلاية 
في ‬ظل تواجد أمني مشدد أمام مقر اتحاد الكرة تجمهر العشرات من جماهير نادي الزمالك أمس منددين بالظلم الذي يتعرض له الفريق في الآونة الأخيرة، ‬خاصة بعد هزيمة الفريق بهدف أمام مصر المقاصة في الاسبوع ال ٣٢ ‬للدوري، ‬في المباراة التي شهدت أخطاء تحكيمية فادحة من قبل حكم اللقاء ياسر محمود من وجهة نظر جماهير الزمالك وهو ما دفعهم للتظاهر ضد حقوق ناديهم المسلوبة طالبت جماهير الزمالك بالقضاء علي الفساد وحل اتحاد الكرة وشدد علي ضرورة استقدام حكام أجانب في الفترة المقبلة. ‬هتفت جماهير الزمالك وشجعت فريقها وطالبته ببطولة الدوري العام.‬  - اتهامات جديدة تشعل أزمة الزمالك والجبلاية .. وزاهر ينفي وجود »‬علاقة« ‬بيزنس مع المقاصة.. ‬ويشكو من هجوم الفضائيات 
جهود ‬مكثفة يبذلها مسئولو اتحاد الكرة برئاسة سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد من أجل احتواء الأزمة الفنية التي فجرها مسئولو نادي الزمالك احتجاجاً ‬علي نتيجة مباراتهم الاخيرة مع مصر المقاصة في الأسبوع الثالث والعشرين للدوري الممتاز والتي انتهت بفوز المقاصة بهدف نظيف وشهدت مجموعة من الاخطاء التحكيمية التي رآها مسئولو الزمالك هي السبب في الخسارة..  
‬ومن بين الجهود المبذولة لانهاء الثورة البيضاء وجه سمير زاهر دعوة لحوار وطني يجمع مسئولي الاتحاد بمسئولي الزمالك وفي حضور مسئولي لجنة الحكام بالجبلاية للتأكيد علي تفهم الاتحاد ولجنة الحكام ولجنة الحكام للاخطاء القاتلة التي ارتكبها حكم المباراة ياسر محمود خاصة ان الحكم نفسه كان قد اقر باخطائه التحكيمية التي وقعت في المباراة وتمثلت في عدم احتساب ضربة جزاء صحيحة والغاء هدف سليم احرزه محمد عبدالشافي ولم يحتسبه الحكم بدعوي تسلل عبدالشافي.‬ 
وعلي الرغم من قرب نجاح زاهر في احتواء ثورة الزملكاوية خاصة ان اتصالاته بالمستشار جلال ابراهيم رئيس نادي الزمالك شهدت تقاربا شديدا في وجهات النظر وتفهم رئيس الزمالك لحرج الظروف التي تمر بها مصر الآن، ‬إلا أن مشكلة جديدة فجرها أحد أعضاء الجهاز الفني بالزمالك يتوقع أن تكون سببا في تصعيد جديد للأزمة، ‬وهي الخاصة بالعلاقة الخاصة التي تربط سمير زاهر بشركة مصر المقاصة المالكة للنادي المشكو في حقه، ‬وكان عضو الجهاز الفني للزمالك قد كشف ان زاهر يشغل احد المناصب المهمة بشركة مصر المقاصة وهو أمر يضع اهم وأكبر مسئول باتحاد الكرة في شبهة مجاملة المقاصة علي حساب الزمالك.. ‬ 
وفي هذا الصدد نفي زاهر تماما ان وجود أي علاقة عمل تربطه بشركة مصر المقاصة مؤكدا ان علاقته بالشركة لا تعدو كونه مساهما من بين عشرات المساهمين بالشركة وهذا لا يعني أبداً ‬وجود علاقة خاصة مع النادي او الشركة.‬ 
وفي الاطار نفسه أبدي سمير زاهر استياءه الشديد من الهجوم العنيف وغير المنطقي الذي تشنه بعض الفضائيات علي اتحاد الكرة ليل نهار، ‬مشيرا إلي أن هؤلاء المهاجمين للاتحاد يحاول استغلال مشكلة مثل مشكلة مباراة الزمالك والمقاصة الأخيرة لاشعال النيران في اتحاد الكرة، ‬فضلا عن ان البعض منهم لديهم اهداف ‬ومآرب أخري بعيدة كل البعد عن أداء الرسالة الاعلامية الموضوعية..  
‬واشار زاهر إلي أنه ‬غير قلق بالمرة من المحاولات الفردية التي يبذلها بعض رؤساء الاندية ممن يطلقون علي انفسهم جبهة معارضة للدعوة لجمعية عمومية لسحب الثقة من مجلس الاتحاد. ‬ 
وأكد زاهر علي شرعية الخطوات التي اتخذها هؤلاء المعارضون بالدعوة لجمعية عمومية ‬غير عادية، ‬وأكبر دليل علي ذلك الخطاب الذي تلقاه اتحاد الكرة أمس الاول من المجلس القومي للرياضة بأن طلب الدعوة لجمعية عمومية ‬غير صحيح لعدم استيفاء واحد من اهم شروط صحة الاجراءات وهو الحصول علي توقيع ربع عدد الاعضاء.‬ 
هذا وينتظر ان يغادر القاهرة الساعة الثالثة ظهر اليوم وفد الجبلاية المتوجه إلي زيورخ للمشاركة في اجتماعات الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم »‬الفيفا«‬، ‬يضم الوفد سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد ومعه مجدي عبدالغني وحازم الهواري عضوي المجلس ويتضمن جدول اعمال اجتماعات الفيفا مجموعة من الموضوعات المهمة كان من المفترض ان يتصدرها انتخاب رئيس الفيفا والتي كان سيتنافس عليها السويسري جوزيف بلاتر والقطري محمد بن همام إلا أن انسحاب الاخير من السباق وفوز بلاتر بالتزكية جعل الانتخابات تتذيل قائمة الموضوعات المهمة التي تناقش في هذه الاجتماعات.‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- شيكابالا »‬يرتاح« ‬من الاجهاد.. ‬وشحاتة يطلب الفوز في المباريات الثلاث 
يواصل ‬المنتخب الوطني تدريباته بمعسكره بمدينة الاسماعيلية استعدادا للقاء جنوب افريقيا يوم الاحد القادم باستاد الكلية الحربية في الجولة الرابعة للمجموعة السابعة للتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة للبطولة التي ستقام في ‬غينيا والجابون عام ‬2012*.‬ ‬يؤدي المنتخب تدريباته اليوم مكتملا للمرة الاولي بعد انضمام الثلاثي احمد علي لاعب الهلال بعد وصوله للقاهرة مساء امس بالاضافة الي الثنائي احمد حسن واحمد عادل عبدالمنعم لاعبي الاهلي عقب عودة الاهلي من رحلة الكويت. ‬وشهد مران المنتخب الاول في الاسماعيلية مساء امس الاول عدم مشاركة شيكابالا الذي يعاني من اجهاد في العضلات وفضل الجهاز الفني راحته.. ‬وقام اللاعب باداء تدريبات الجري حول الملعب.‬ 
وسمح الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة للاعلاميين بحضور مران الامس واجراء بعض اللقاءات مع احد افراد الجهاز واللاعبين وهو اليوم الاول الذي سمح لرجال الاعلام بحضور التدريبات وسيكون اليوم الثاني والاخير يوم الخميس القادم قبل ختام المعسكر بالاسماعيلية.  
‬ومن الواضح ان الروح المعنوية مرتفعة لدي كل افراد الجهاز الفني في ظل المستوي المتميز لكل العناصر التي اختارها الجهاز فالمستوي الفني للمنتخب لم يصل لمرحلة الانسجام منذ مشاركة المنتخب في التصفيات. ‬ 
واكد شوقي ‬غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب ان الفريق لا بديل امامه سوي الفوز امام جنوب افريقيا موضحا ان حسن شحاتة حرص علي الاجتماع باللاعبين في اليوم الاول للمعسكر للتأكيد علي ضرورة الفوز في كل المباريات القادمة بداية من جنوب افريقيا ثم امام سيراليون يوم ‬3 ‬سبتمبر بسيراليون والمباراة الاخيرة ستكون امام النيجر يوم ‬7 ‬اكتوبر بالقاهرة.  
‬وحسم د. ‬احمد ماجد طبيب المنتخب الجدل حول مشاركة شيكابالا في التدريبات وقال ان اللاعب سليم تماما لكنه يعاني فقط من الاجهاد نظرا لمشاركته في المباريات كل اربعة ايام ولذلك فضلنا منحه راحة كنوع من الاستشفاء.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الأهلي يبحث اليوم عروض رعاية فريق الكرة 
يعقد مجلس إدارة النادي الأهلي اجتماعا مساء اليوم لمناقشة عدد من الموضوعات التي تهم النادي إداريا بالاضافة إلي احتياجات الفريق الاول لكرة القدم وابرزها العروض المقدمة من عدد من الشركات المتخصصة للفوز بحق رعاية الفريق خلال الموسم القادم.  
‬كانت ٤ ‬شركات قد تقدمت بالعروض المالية للفوز بحق رعاية الاهلي عبر المظاريف المغلقة ويشترط موافقة هذه الشركات المتقدمة بالعروض قبل دخول أية شركة اخري في المزايدة. ‬ 
وتقرر ان تعقد لجنة الكرة بالاهلي اجتماعا مهما بعد ‬غد الاربعاء لبحث احتياجات الفريق للموسم القادم والاسماء المرشحة للتفاوض معها بناء علي طلب المدير الفني مانويل جوزيه. ‬ 
وكان هادي خشبة المنسق العام للجنة قد طلب من الجهاز الفني تحديد اللاعبين سواء المرشحين للانضمام للفريق أو الذين سيستبعدون من القائمة الحالية بالاضافة إلي مناقشة موقف التجديد لعدد من اللاعبين وفي مقدمتهم اسامة حسني واحمد حسن. ‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الزمالك يصر علي إعادة مباراة المقاصة .. وجلال إبراهيم:‬ ‬انسحبنا من قبل في ‬96*.‬. ‬ومستعد للانسحاب مرة أخري 
واصل ‬الزمالك إعتراضه علي الأحداث التي شهدتها مباراة الزمالك والمقاصة في الدوري والتي شهدت أخطاء تحكيمية فادحة أمام أعين الجميع ساهمت بشكل كبير في خسارة الزمالك للمباراة.. ‬وذلك في ظل عدم إحتساب الحكم ياسر محمود لضربة جزاء صحيحة وإلغائه لهدف صحيح بداع التسلل.. 
‬وأكد المستشار جلال ابراهيم رئيس نادي الزمالك ان كلامه عن الإنسحاب من الدوري ليس جعجعة علي الفاضي ‬حيث انه يعتبر ان الدفاع عن حقوق النادي أمر حتمي مؤكداً ‬انه يذكر الجميع بموقفه خلال موسم ‬1996 ‬عندما قرر الإنسحاب من الدوري وتم حل المجلس الذي كان يرأسه في ذلك الوقت ومعه حمادة امام ومرتضي منصور وحنفي رياض  
وجاء القرار بعدما عين اتحاد الكرة للحكم قدري عبدالعظيم لمباراة القمة أمام الأهلي رغم إعتراض الزمالك عليه بالأسم قبل المباراة بينما رفض الأهلي ‬3 ‬حكام لكن الزمالك فوجئ بتعيين الحكم قدري عبدالعظيم الذي اعترض عليه وشهدت المباراة العديد من الأخطاء التحكيمية وانسحب الزمالك في الدقيقة ‬86 ‬عندما أحرز الأهلي الهدف الثاني.‬ 
واضاف جلال ابراهيم انه عاد لرئاسة النادي بحكم محكمة بعد شهر ونصف من الحل لكنه تلك المرة ‬غير باق علي منصبه وانه يؤكد علي ان العمل التطوعي مرتبط بضرورة خدمة ناديه والدفاع عن حقوقه مهما كلفه الأمر.‬*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- شحاته : ثقتى بلا حدود فى فوزكم على جنوب إفريقيا .. واستعادة أمل التأهل 
أكد المعلم حسن شحاته المدير الفنى للمنتخب الوطنى الأول لكرة القدم أن مباراة جنوب إفريقيا الأحد القادم تمثل نقطة فارقة فى تاريخ الكرة المصرية وليس المنتخب. 
قال فى أول محاضرة للاعبين بمعسكر الإسماعيلية قبل ظهر أمس إن التأهل لكأس الأمم 2012 فى أقدام اللاعبين وإنه لايتخيل أن يكون المنتخب خارج البطولة القادمة مؤكدا ثقته فى قدرة اللاعبين فى الفوز على منتخب الأولاد وإحياء آمال التأهل من جديد. 
طالب المعلم لاعبيه بالتركيز الكامل فى المعسكر وعدم الاهتمام بشىء آخر سوى مباراة جنوب إفريقيا..وتشمل المحاضرات اليومية تعليمات نظرية وعملية من خلال مشاهدة مقاطع من بعض أشرطة مباريات منتخب جنوب إفريقيا وخاصة مباراة الذهاب التى انتهت بالفوز القاتل للأولاد بهدف فى اللحظات الأخيرة ..بينما لن يكون هناك تركيز كبير على شريط المباراة الودية الأخيرة والتى فاز فيها على تنزانيا 1/0 لعدم مشاركة اللاعبين المحترفين فيها. 
وأدى المنتخب مرانه فى السابعة مساء أمس باستاد الإسماعيلية بحضور الجماهير كما حضر المران سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة وهو أحد مرانين اثنين سيؤديهما الفريق باستاد الإسماعيلية بينما سيؤدى باقى التدريبات المغلقة بملعب فندق إيتاب وهو من الملاعب الرائعة ونال إعجاب الجهاز الفنى. 
وينتظم الثلاثى أحمد حسن وأحمد عادل عبد المنعم لاعبى الأهلى وأحمد على مهاجم الهلال السعودى فى مران المنتخب اليوم والذى سيجرى على فترتين ..وخضع شيكابالا وابراهيم صلاح لاعبا الزمالك للاستشفاء بالجرى الخفيف والتدليك لشعورهما بالإجهاد..ونفى الدكتور أحمد ماجد رئيس الجهاز الطبى إصابة اللاعبين كما جاء فى بعض التقارير الصحفية. 
وحرص اللاعبون والجهاز الفنى على مشاهدة مباراة نهائى دورى أبطال أوربا والذى تألق فيه برشلونة الرهيب بفوزه المستحق على المان يونايتد 3/1 . 
على الجانب الآخر من يواصل منتخب الأولاد استعداته للمباراة من خلال معسكر طويل بدأ الإثنين الماضى واكتمل عقد الفريق أمس بوصول المحترفين فى الكيان الصهيونى ماسيليلا وفرانسمان. 
ولعب الفريق صباح أمس مباراة تدريبية مع فريق باروكا فاز فيها بخمسة أهداف نظيفة ..وأقيمت المباراة لمدة 120 دقيقة على شوطين مدة كل شوط ساعة كاملة ..انتهى شوطها الأول بالفوز بهدفين سجلهما ليتشوكونيانى وبرنارد باركر..بينما سجل جايايا هاتريك ..وجايايا هو أحد أربعة لاعبين إضافيين اختارهم المدير الفنى الوطنى بيتسو موسيمانى مع الفريق الأصلى للوقوف على مستواهم قبل إعلان القائمة التى تصل الى القاهرة أواخر الأسبوع الحالى لخوض المباراة. 
ومن خلال تصريحات نجوم منتخب جنوب إفريقيا يتضح أنهم مصممون على حسم بطاقة التأهل والقضاء على فرصتنا تماما ..قال جاكسا أحد نجوم الفريق إن المنتخب المصرى سيكون تحت الضغط لأنه يدرك أن فرصه ضعيفة جدا وإننا سنزيد الضغط عليه حتى نتمكن من الخروج بالنقاط الثلاث ووقتها نكون قد حجزنا بطاقة التأهل وحرمنا المصريين من التأهل. 
أكد جاكسا أن خبرة زملائه الذين يلعبون معا منذ فترة طويلة ستحسم المباراة لصالحنا مع كل التقدير للمنتخب المصرى صاحب الإنجازات الإفريقية الكبيرة ومنها الألقاب الثلاثة المتتالية الأخيرة غير المسبوقة . *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- بعد استبعاد عبدالواحد : الزمالك "يوصى" المنتخب على شيكابالا 
وجه الزمالك مجموعة من الوصايا والتحذيرات الخاصة لجهاز المنتخب الوطني في تعاملاته الفنية والبدنية مع نجمه محمود عبدالرازق «شيكابالا» المنضم لقائمة الفراعنة استعدادا للقاء جنوب إفريقيا في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لبطولة الأمم ..  
تضمنت التحذيرات مراعاة تخفيف الحمل التدريبي عن اللاعب بسبب شكواه من ضعف عضلات البطن وشد الخلفية .. وهو مايعني إمكانية تفاقم الإصابة وتأثيرها على استعداده البدني بشكل عام .. وأكد الزمالك في تحذيراته أن اللاعب خضع لبرنامج علاجي خاص قبل لقاء فريقه أمام المقاصة .. ولكن شكواه تجددت عقب انتها اللقاء .. وهو ما دفع النادي إلي مخاطبة المنتخب حتى يراعي ظروفه البدنية .. 
تأتي مشكلة شيكابالا بعد 24 ساعة فقط من استبعاد عبدالواحد السيد حارس مرمي الفريق والمنتخب أيضا بعد تقدمه بتقارير طبية تؤكد إصابته بخشونة إجهادية في الركبة .. وحمل الحارس التقارير الطبية اللازمة بجانب الكشف الطبي الموقع عليه .. وتحذيرات الأطباء له بضرورة عدم التحامل على القدم حتى لاتتفاقم الإصابة مرة أخري .. وعليه تم استبعاد الحارس من قائمة المنتخب أمام جنوب أفريقيا ..  
ويعتبر عبدالواحد السيد وشيكابالا من العناصر المؤثرة في الفريق الأول للكرة بالقلعة البيضاء .. وهو ما دفع الجهاز الفني بقيادة التوءم إلي متابعة حالة كل منهما مع الجهاز الطبي للفريق بقيادة الدكتور مصطفي المنيري والتأكيد على ضرورة استمرار المتابعة حتى بعد انضمام أي منهما للمنتخب الوطني .. 
** طالب الجهاز الفني لاعبيه بغلق ملف التفاوض أو الحديث عن انتقالات جديدة في الموسم المقبل لحين الانتهاء من الهدف الحالي وهو الحفاظ على قمة الدوري الممتاز .. والسعي وراء اللقب المحلي الكبير وعدم التفريط فيه تحت أي ظرف .. جاء ذلك في أعقاب الحديث عن العروض القطرية المختلفة التي تلقاها حسين ياسر المحمدي لاعب وسط الفريق .. ورغبة اللاعب في فتح باب التفاوض حول رحيله عن الزمالك والعودة مرة أخري إلي قطر .. وهو نفس الأمر بالنسبة لإبراهيم صلاح نجم الوسط والذي تلقي هو الآخر عرضا للعب بالدوري السعودي .. وحمل رد حسام حسن المدير الفني عبارة واحدة « الدوري أولا ..» . 
** اختلف مسئولو مجلس الإدارة حول امكانية تلبية طلب الجهاز الفني بقيادة التوءم باستقدام حكام أجانب في الفترة المقبلة بسبب الظروف المالية التي يمر بها النادي .. ومدي جدوي طلب دعم المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة للفكرة ماديا .. وظهرت اقتراحات أخري تطالب بفتح باب التبرع لتوفير السيولة اللازمة لاستقدام الأجانب وفقا لتسعيرة اتحاد الكرة المصري المعلنة والمعمول بها من قبل بعض الأندية منذ بداية الموسم الحالي .. وكان إبراهيم حسن مدير الكرة قد طالب المستشار جلال إبراهيم رئيس النادي بضرورة مخاطبة صقر وطلب دعمه حفاظا على هدوء الجماهير البيضاء وعدم استثارتها مرة أخري بقرارات تحكيمية غير محسوبة تضر بالفريق وبالمسابقة بوجه عام .. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الأهلى أنهى أزمة الألتراس بالكويت .. والوداد يمنع جوزيه من السفر.. والفريق في راحة قصيرة 
أنهى الأهلي أزمة مشجعيه اللذين تم القبض عليهما في الكويت عقب مباراة الأهلي مع السمالية الكويتي في تأبين رجل الأعمال الكويتي الراحل ناصر الخرافي بسبب اللافتة التي رفعها بعض المشجعين والتي فسرها البعض على أنها تحريض للشعب الكويتي من أجل الثورة على النظام الحكم في البلد الشقيق. 
كان إبراهيم صالح عضو مجلس إدارة النادي ورئيس البعثة في الكويت قد تدخل لحل الأزمة من خلال محادثات مكثفة مع كل من وزير الداخلية الكويتي وبمعاونة السفير الكويتي بالقاهرة حتى تم حل الأزمة حيث أكد الجميع في بعثة الأهلي وكذلك المشجعون أن الهدف من اللافتة لم يكن التحريض لأن المشجعين لن يتدخلوا في أمر داخلي للكويت وإنما كان لتحفيز الجميع على الوحدة العربية ليكون العرب جميعهم يدا واحدة. 
وجه صالح الشكر إلى جميع المسئولين في الكويت وعلى رأسهم وزير الداخلية والسفير الكويتي لدى القاهرة بعد تفهم الجانب الكويتي للموقف والإفراج عن المشجعين. 
كانت بعثة الفريق قد عادت إلى القاهرة في الخامسة من مساء أمس وأجرى اللاعب محمد أبو تريكة نجم الفريق أشعة على عضلة السمانة لتحديد الإصابة التي تعرض لها خلال لقاء السالمية وما إذا كانت الإصابة شدا في العضلة أم تمزقا وهو ما قد يحرمه من المشاركة مع الفريق في التدريبات خلال فترة توقف الدوري وقد يحرمه من مباراة بتروجت بعد استئناف الدوري عقب مباراة منتخبنا الوطني مع جنوب إفريقيا في تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا 2012 .. كما قد تحول الإصابة دون مشاركة أبو تريكة في مباراة اعتزال نجم كرة القدم النيجيري نوانكو كانو والمقررة بنيجيريا في 11 يونيو بين منتخبي نيجيريا وإفريقيا. 
في نفس الوقت ، تلقى أبو تريكة دعوة من وزارة الأوقاف الكويتية للمشاركة في مؤتمر إسلامي خلال شهر رمضان المقبل تحت عنوان «دور الرياضة في الإسلام» حيث يشارك فيه أبرز نجوم كرة القدم في العالم العربي والإسلامي بالإضافة لنجوم الكرة المسلمين المحترفين بالأندية العالمية مثل فريدريك «عمر كانوتيه». 
من ناحية أخرى ، تلقى الأهلي دعوة من الشركة المنظمة لمباراته مع السالمية للمشاركة في دورة ودية رباعية بالكويت في أواخر يوليو المقبل تضم معه فريقين من الكويت وفريقا أوروبيا.. وطلب الأهلي فرصة للتفكير قبل الرد النهائي من أجل دراسة ارتباطات الفريق واستعداده. 
قرر البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني للفريق منح اللاعبين راحة سلبية من التدريبات اليوم وغدا استغلالا لفترة توقف الدوري قبل استئناف التدريبات بعد غد الأربعاء استعدادا للقاء بتروجت في الدوري. 
كما ألغى جوزيه فكرة الحصول على إجازة قصيرة للسفر إلى بلاده واستقر على البقاء بالقاهرة ومتابعة تدريبات المصابين ثم قيادة التدريبات بداية من الأربعاء.. ويأتي تراجع جوزيه عن فكرة السفر للبرتغالي بعدما علم بتأهل الوداد البيضاوي المغربي إلى دور الثمانية الإفريقي على حساب سيمبا التنزاني ليلتقي الأهلي في بداية مشواره بدور الثمانية لدوري أبطال أفريقيا. 
يسعى جوزيه لاستغلال فترة توقف الدوري من أجل تطبيق برنامج تدريبي مكثف للعديد من اللاعبين وخاصة عماد متعب مهاجم الفريق الذي شارك لبعض الوقت في لقاء السالمية وأحمد شكري وشهاب الدين أحمد وايمن أشرف ورامع ربيعة الذين عانوا من الإصابات في الفترة الماضية. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- جمهور الزمالك حاصر اتحاد الكرة فى ظل حراسة أمنية 
تجمهر صباح أمس عدد من مشجعى نادى الزمالك تراوح بين ال 40 وال 50 مشجعا أمام مقر اتحاد الكرة بالجبلاية فى ظل تواجد أمنى مكثف من الأمن المركزى بعد أن أجرى سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة اتصالا بقسم قصر النيل لتأمين مقر الاتحاد من أى اعتداءات قد تحدث من قبل الجماهير ..  
طالب الجمهور الغاضب اتحاد الكرة بضرورة تحقيق العدل فى التحكيم لكل الفرق و أن يعاملوا جميعا بتساوٍ لافرق بين أهلى أو زمالك أو أى نادٍ آخر .. كما طالب البعض بضرورة إعادة المباراة لأنها أضاعت على الزمالك نقاطا مهمة جدا فى مشواره لتحقيق اللقب الذى غاب كثيرا عن خزينة النادى ..  
كما وصلت مطالب البعض الى أبعد من إعادة المباراة أو العدالة بل إلى إقالة سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد و مجدى عبدالغنى عضو المجلس اللذين اعتبرهما الحضور سبب تراجع التحكيم المصرى و طالب عدد كبير منهم بضرورة سحب الثقة من الاتحاد بالكامل و حملوا لافتات « على كل الأندية سحب الثقة من اتحاد الكوسة « و قاموا بترديدها عدة مرات . 
وتحدث إليهم عصام صيام رئيس لجنة الخكام الذى أصر على أن الأخطاء واردة و أن الحكام فى مصر على مستوى عالٍ من الكفاءة و أن ياسر محمود من أفضل الحكام على الساحة حاليا مؤكدا أنه بشر و لا يوجد بشر معصوم من الخطأ ..  
أضاف أن التحقيق معه ليس من أجل إيقاف محمود بل من أجل الوقوف على الحقيقة نافيا ما تردد من تهديد الحكام عدم خوض أى مباراة فى الدورى هذا الموسم ..  
و كان لعزمى مجاهد دور فعال عندما تحدث إليهم بصفته أحد الزملكاوية و أحد أعضاء مجلس إدارة النادى من قبل و قال إن نتائج التحقيقات تعلن خلال ال 48 ساعه القادمة وأن الأخطاء واردة و لابد من أن يتحلى الجمهور بروح رياضية و يتقبل الكرة بأخطائها و إيجابياتها ..  
غادر الجمهور مقر الاتحاد بعد حديث مجاهد بعد أن وصلتهم رسالة من التراس الزمالك بتأجيل الوقفة إلى يوم آخر سيتم تحديده عن طريق صفحة الألتراس على «» الفيس بوك « خلال أيام . *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- التايمز البريطانية تكشف أدلة جديدة عن استضافة قطر لمونديال 2022 بطرق غير شرعية 
كشفت صحيفة «صنداي تايمز» الإنجليزية أمس أن لديها أدلة جديدة تظهر مبادرات قد تكون مخالفة لقوانين الفيفا تقدمت بها قطر للحصول على استضافة كأس العالم لكرة القدم عام 2022.. وزعمت الصحيفة أن القطريين عرضوا على الأعضاء الذين سيصوتون لهم مبالغ نقدية لتمويل مشاريع مقابل أصواتهم. 
وأشارت إلى أنها اطلعت على الأدلة التي تزعم أن القطريين قاموا بعدد من «المبادرات» بغض النظر عما إذا كان ذلك مسموحا به وفقا لقواعد الاتحاد الدولي (فيفا).. وألمحت الصحيفة إلى محضر اجتماع للجنة الملف القطري في الرابع من يناير 2010 يظهر أن القطريين كانوا يخططون لإعلان ثلاث مبادرات «سي اس ار» أي (المسئولية الاجتماعية للشركات) في يوليو الماضي أثناء كأس العالم التي حضرها جميع أعضاء اللجنة التنفيذية للفيفا الذين يشاركون في التصويت. 
يذكر أن بعض الشركات الاستثمارية تقوم بتمويل مشاريع تنموية في إطار مبادرات المسئولية الاجتماعية. 
واقترح نائب رئيس اللجنة التنفيذية لملف قطر علي الذوادي أنه «اذا كانت لوائح الفيفا تمنع هذه المبادرات، فإنه يجب إيجاد طريقة لتحقيقها تحت اسم مختلف (عبر السفارات أو دولة قطر)».. وتعتبر قطر أنها لم تمض قدما في مبادراتها وأنها لم تحاول خرق قوانين الفيفا حسب الصحيفة.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- حسين حمدي : كفة الأهلي والزمالك متساوية في الانضمام لأحدهما..والأولوية للنادي الجاد 
أكد حسين حمدي نجم فريق مصر المقاصة الصاعد في تصريح خاص ل «الجمهورية» أنه أمامه موسما آخر في عقده مع ناديه..وأنه يحق له التوقيع لأي نادٍ آخر في يناير المقبل دون الرجوع لإدارة ناديه.. 
وقال إنه يتمني أن تكلل مفاوضات الأهلي والزمالك معه بالنجاح للانتقال لأحدهما..مشيرا إلي أنه سيعطي النادي الذي سيبدي جدية في المفاوضات أولوية في الانتقال إلي صفوفه.. 
وقال إن مفاوضات الأهلي هي الأكثر جدية حيث تحدث بعض مسئولي الأهلي مع محمد شيحه وكيل أعماله وطلبوا منه بحث الأمر مع إدارة ناديه..مشيرا إلي أنه لم يتلق أي اتصال من قبل بعض الشخصيات البارزة داخل القلعة الحمراء..وأن كل المفاوضات مع وكيل أعماله ..  
وأضاف أن نفس الأمر ينطبق علي عرض الزمالك والذي سلك نفس الطريق .. مشيرا إلي أنه يرحب بشده في ارتداء فانلة الأهلي أو الزمالك..فكفتهما متساوية عنده لأنهما من الأندية الكبيرة في إفريقيا والشرق الأوسط .. وأي لاعب يتمني الانضمام لأحدهما. 
وحول مسألة تجديد عقده أكد أن مسئولي ناديه لم يتحدثوا معه في أي شأن في هذا الصدد .. وانه ينتظر الجلوس مع جهازه الفني لمعرفة مصيره .. مؤكدا أنه يدين بالفضل الكامل لمجلس الإدارة والجهاز الفني بقيادة الكابتن طارق يحيي فيما وصل إليه..وأنه علي استعداد تام للبقاء داخل الفريق والتجديد في حالة تعويضه بالشكل الذي يتناسب مع حجم عطائه داخل الفريق. 
والجدير بالذكر أن الخواجه مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني للأهلي قد أبدي إعجابه الشديد باللاعب وطلب ضمه في أسرع وقت ..جاء ذلك في الوقت الذي أكد فيه الكابتن طارق يحيي المدير الفني للمقاصة أنه يحتاج اللاعب فنيا في الموسم الجديد وأنه ينتظر عودة رئيس النادي اللواء محمد عبدالسلام في العودة للقاهرة لبحث الأمور الفنية لشئون لاعبيه . *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الزمالك يطلب حكامًا أجانب للحفاظ علي الأمن القومي والجماهير تصعد الأزمة أمام مقر الاتحاد 
أعلن مجلس إدارة نادي الزمالك برئاسة المستشار جلال إبراهيم تمسكه بضرورة أن يدير الحكام الأجانب لقاءات الزمالك والأهلي المتبقية من عمر الدوري البالغة ست مباريات بخلاف لقاء القمة وذلك لتفادي ثورة الجماهير الغاضبة وحفاظًا علي الأمن القومي للبلاد حيث أكد المستشار جلال إبراهيم زعيم البيت الأبيض أن النادي أرسل خطابا بهذا المعني للمجلس القومي للرياضة الذي يقوده المهندس حسن صقر معربًا عن أمله في تلقي الموافقة علي هذا المطلب الذي يعتبر مطلبًا شعبيا علي اعتبار أن أنصار الفانلة البيضاء جزء من هذا الوطن. 
وأكد المستشار جلال إبراهيم بأن مجلسه سيظل في حالة انعقاد دائم انتظارًا لقرار اتحاد الكرة بشأن الطلب الذي تقدم به الزمالك لإعادة مباراته أمام مصر المقاصة رافضًا التعجل في إصدار حكم مسبق قبل وصول رد اتحاد الكرة والرجوع لأعضاء المجلس الأبيض مشيرًا إلي أن الخطاب الذي تلقاه النادي من اتحاد الكرة برئاسة سمير زاهر الذي يفيد أن المجلس سيحقق مع حكم اللقاء ياسر محمود وهو اعتراف ضمني بوجود أخطاء في المباراة الأمر الذي يستوجب إعادة المباراة. 
وأكد المستشار جلال إبراهيم أن الزمالك متمسك بحقه ولن يتراجع عن موقفه مهما كانت الضغوط. 
وكان المجلس المعين عقد اجتماعه الطارئ مساء أمس حيث ظهر علي أعضائه الارتياح عقب تلقيهم خطاب اتحاد الكرة الذي سبقه مكالمة هاتفية تلقاها رئيس النادي من سمير زاهر وما تردد عن إعلان ياسر محمود اعتزاله التحكيم. 
يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي حرص فيه عدد من جماهير الزمالك علي التوجه لمقر اتحاد الكرة بالجبلاية رافعين لافتات تطالب برحيل سمير زاهر وأعوانه واتهموهم بأنهم أفسدوا الكرة المصرية مع مطالبة المعارضة بسحب الثقة من مجلس إدارة الاتحاد الذي وصفوه باتحاد «الكوسة» مرددين الهتاف الشهير ارحل يعني إمشي، وحاول إيهاب صالح المدير التنفيذي امتصاص غضبهم معترفا أن الحكم ياسر محمود تجاهل احتساب ضربة جزاء للزمالك من لمسة يد واضحة للاعب المقاصة يراها الأعمي كما حاول صالح التأكيد علي أن الحكم بشر من الوارد خطؤه وهو ما لم يعترف به جماهير الأبيض الذين تم تجميعهم عن طريق الفيس بوك لكنهم ليسوا من أعضاء رابطة الوايت نايتس. 
وكشف أحد المتظاهرين من أنصار الفانلة البيضاء أنه أجري الاتصال بأعضاء الروابط الزملكاوية للتنسيق معه بشأن تنظيم وقفة احتجاجية يوم الخميس أو الجمعة القادمين وذلك بعد الرجوع لمجلس إدارة الزمالك للتنسيق معه حتي لا يتعرض النادي للضرر. 
من جانبه نفي إبراهيم حسن مدير الكرة أن يكون قام بتحريض الجماهير علي التظاهر أمام اتحاد الكرة لكنه طالب مراعاة مشاعرها الغاضبة بسبب الظلم الواقع علي فريقها مشيدًا بسلوكها المثالي عقب انتهاء مباراة المقاصة رغم الأخطاء التحكيمية. 
في سياق آخر ظهر اسم الكاميروني مارك مبواه مهاجم الاتحاد ضمن خيارات الجهاز الفني خاصة أن عقده مع ناديه ينتهي آخر هذا الموسم.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- الغموض يحيط بمزايدة الأهلي اليوم.. وصراع بين الأهرام وثلاث شركات «غير معلنة» للفوز بحقوق الرعاية 
تحسم لجنة البت المكلفة بالإشراف علي المزايدة الحالية التي أعلن عنها النادي الأهلي الشركة التي ستفوز بحقوق رعاية القلعة الحمراء علي مدار الثلاث سنوات المقبلة في ظل انتهاء العقد الحالي بنهاية الشهر المقبل، وتحديداً في 30 يونيو الذي حظيت به وكالة الأهرام مقابل 76 مليون جنيه. 
وستجري مزايدة علنية بمقر الأهلي بالجزيرة اليوم بين أربع شركات قدمت أوراقها فعلياً بداية بوكالة الأهرام التي يترأسها حسن حمدي بالإضافة لثلاث أخري غير معلومة لأحد ولم تقم إدارة النادي الأهلي بالإعلان عن الشركات الثلاث الأخري ما أضفي حالة من الغموض علي صراع الشركات الأربع والتي تم فحص أوراقها أمس من الناحية الفنية من خلال لجنة البت التي تضم محرم الراغب مدير عام النادي وعباس الريدي المدير المالي وعلي عصام عبدالمنعم المدير التسويقي ودميان إسكندر مدير الشئون القانونية، وتأكدت من صحة الأوراق المقدمة. 
وستبدأ اللجنة اليوم في فتح المظاريف المالية وسينضم لها خالد الدرندلي عضو مجلس الإدارة ومحمود باجنيد المستشار المالي الذي استعان به مجلس إدارة النادي الأهلي وسيتم استعراض المبالغ المالية المقدمة من الشركات الأربع علي الملأ وستجري مزايدة فيما بينها، لكن الأمور قد تتغير وتقوم لجنة البت بإرجاء المزايدة لوقت آخر وتحديداً لثلاثة أسابيع مقبلة، إذا لم يصل المبلغ المالي لحقوق الرعاية للحد الأدني الذي وضعته اللجنة والذي يقترب من 120 مليون جنيه. 
ورغم حالة الغموض التي صاحبت المزايدة بين الشركات الأربع وعدم الإعلان عن أسمائها باستثناء مؤسسة الأهرام للدعاية والإعلان إلا أننا استطعنا كشف النقاب عن وجود شركتين من الثلاث غير المعلومة أحدها تعمل في مجال الطيران والأخري في الاتصالات أما الثالثة فهي بعيدة عن المنافسة وتباينت الأقاويل حول أسباب عدم الإعلان عن أسماء الشركات فالبعض يري أنها مجرد أسماء مطروحة للحفاظ علي الشكل القانوني فقط والبعض الأخر يري أن عدم الإفصاح عن الشركات المنافسة للأهرام لتجنب حدوث أي اتفاق جانبي وسيتم الإعلان عن الفائز بها خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة ما لم يحدث أي ظروف من شأنها أن تجبر لجنة البت علي تأجيل المزايدة لضعف المقابل المادي المعروض من الشركات الأربع. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- بن همام ينسحب من سباق الفيفا 
أعلن القطري محمد بن همام رئيس الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم سحب ترشيحه لرئاسة الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم «فيفا» مما يفتح الطريق لإعادة انتخاب السويسري جوزيف بلاتر في هذا المنصب. 
وقال : لا يمكنني أن أقبل بأن يكون الاسم الذي أحرص عليه كثيرًا يغرق في الوحل بسبب منافسة بين شخصين.. ولذلك أعلن انسحابي من انتخابات الرئاسة، التي يفترض أن تجري الأربعاء المقبل.   - الحكام يدرسون الانسحاب 
كشف أحمد الجارحي الحكم المساعد عن نية زملائه الحكام تقديم اعتذارعن عدم استكمال الموسم الجاري بسبب إصرار معظم الأندية علي استقدام حكام أجانب، في الوقت نفسه نفي عصام صيام رئيس اللجنة استقالته أمام تصاعد الحرب ضده، وأكد أن تصريحات الجارحي تخصه وحده وسيسأل عنها.   - ناد سعودي يزاحم الأهلي علي ضم حسين حمدي 
تقدم وكيل لاعبين مغربي بعرض للنادي الأهلي بضم هداف الوداد المغربي ياجورا، في الوقت الذي وضع الأهلي عينه علي هداف مصر المقاصة حسين حمدي البالغ من العمر 22 عاماً والدخول في مفاوضات شفوية عبر وسطاء يتحدثون بلسان الأهلي تقدم أبوحمزة وكيل أعمال لاعبين أردني بعرض لتسويق اللاعب في الخليج وأكد وليد هويدي مدير الكرة بنادي مصر المقاصة أن هناك عرضاً سعودياً في الطريق للاعب وبذلك يدخل النادي السعودي طرفاً في المفاوضات مع الأهلي. 
وبعيداً عن الصفقات الجديدة عادت عصر أمس بعثة فريق الكرة بالأهلي من الكويت بعد أداء مباراة ودية أمام السالمية الكويتي، وكان مانويل جوزيه قد منح اللاعبين راحة 48 ساعة علي أن يستأنف الفريق تدريباته من جديد غداً استعداداً لمواجهة بتروجت يوم الجمعة بعد المقبل ضمن مباريات الأسبوع الـ24 للدوري. *

----------


## محمد السيد

*- شبح حسام البدري يطارد أندية الدوري 
أصبح حسام البدري المدير الفني المستقيل من المريخ السوداني، مطمًعا لمعظم أندية الدوري الممتاز التي طلب بعضها بالفعل التعاقد معه في حين يترقب آخرون أي اخفاق لجهازهم الفني للإطاحة به والاستعانة بالبدري. 
ورغم عدم مرور أكثر من 72 ساعة علي رحيل البدري عن المريخ إلا أن اسمه تردد بقوة داخل أربعة أندية هي الاتحاد السكندري وحرس الحدود والمصري البورسعيدي وانبي، فالأول فكر في تعيينه بدلا من محمد عامر ، ثم تراجع واستعان بحسن أبوعابدة والثاني يدرس التعاقد معه أما الثالث فطلب البدري نفسه أن يقوده فنياً بينما الأخير عرض الاستعانة بخدماته.  - مدرب المريخ المستقيل مطلوب في الحرس 
يدرس مسئولو حرس الحدود فكرة التعاقد مع حسام البدري المدير الفني السابق للمريخ السوداني لتدريب الفريق الموسم المقبل ليكون خلفا لطارق العشري المدير الفني الحالي للفريق والذي أعلن عن رغبته في الرحيل بنهاية الموسم. 
من ناحية أخري وافق الجهاز الفني لحرس الحدود علي خوض ثلاث مباريات ودية في معسكر الفريق بالاسماعيلية حيث سيواجه كلا من القناة وكهرباء الاسماعيلية ومنتخب الشباب وذلك استعدادا لمباراته المقبلة أمام الاتحاد السكندري في الاسبوع الرابع والعشرين من مسابقة الدوري العام والتي ستبدأ 10 يونيو المقبل باستاد الاسكندرية. 
وطالب العشري الجهاز الطبي للفريق بضرورة تجهيز المصابين أمثال أحمد سلامة ومحمد حليم وأحد سعيد أوكا تمهيدا للدفع بهم في لقاء زعيم الثغر.*

----------


## محمد السيد

*- دعوة أبوتريكة لمؤتمر دور الرياضة في الإسلام 
تلقي محمد أبوتريكة نجم النادي الأهلي والمنتخب الوطني دعوة من وزارة الأوقاف الكويتية لحضور المؤتمر الإسلامي العالمي في شهر رمضان المقبل بالكويت الذي يقام تحت عنوان «دور الرياضة في الإسلام» ويحضره العديد من الشخصيات الرياضية الإسلامية أمثال النجم المالي فريدريك كانوتيه المحترف باشبيلية الإسباني والفرنسي ابيدال مدافع برشلونة.  *

----------

